# Winterpokal



## Bergradlerin (1. Oktober 2009)

Ladies, ich sag nix Neues, aber der Winterpokal steht mal wieder vor der Tür!  

Wer hat Lust auf Teambuilding? Fünf pro Mann... äh, Frauschaft sind zugelassen, los geht´s am 2. November. 

Ich hebe mal einfach den Finger und melde mich als Kandidatin für ein "Ladies Only-Team".


----------



## swe68 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke drüber nach. Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr nicht mitmachen. Mir gehen verschiedene Diskussionen darüber auf die Nerven. Und das z.B. Schneeschuhtouren gar nicht gewertet werden sollen, obwohl ich auf den gleichen Gipfeln stehe wie die Skitourengänger, die pro 20 min einen Punkt bekommen. Und ich mache viele Schneeschuhtouren in den Alpen! 
Also - einerseits hätte ich ja Lust, mit Dir ein Team zu bilden, andererseits spiegelt das wahrlich nicht meinen Trainingsumfang wider....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Oktober 2009)

Ach Stephanie, Diskussionen im Sinne von "Mamma, XYZ hat Punkte geschummelt!  "  haben wir doch schon seit Jahren - ich lese das WP-Forum nur noch, wenn ich mal wieder herzhaft lachen will. Letzten 
Winter war ich auch nach Unterbrechung wieder am Start. Und jedes Pünktchen hat mich in der Tat sehr motiviert, wie Du ja weißt...


----------



## swe68 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich erinnere mich sehr gut 
Also - ich denke noch ein paar Tage drüber nach. Vielleicht sollte ich das WP-Forum wirklich einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Honigblume (2. Oktober 2009)

Interesse hätte ich grundsätzlich schon.


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Interesse hätte ich grundsätzlich schon.



Heißt...?


----------



## Honigblume (2. Oktober 2009)

In der Hoffnung, daß man sich nicht "verpflichtet" jeden Tag 20 Punkte zu holen, wäre ich gern dabei.


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung, daß man sich nicht "verpflichtet" jeden Tag 20 Punkte zu holen, wäre ich gern dabei.



Äh... Du allein oder das ganze Team?


----------



## Honigblume (2. Oktober 2009)

Ok, plan mich mal ein


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Oktober 2009)

Gut, die erste Liste - ähem: Liste!  - steht:


Bergradlerin (der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst!  )
Honigblume
Swe68 (die noch einen kleinen Schubser braucht, aber dann...  )
...
...

Mädels, da ist noch Platz! Davon abgesehen können wir ja mehrere Teams an den Start schicken...


----------



## Honigblume (2. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ok....


----------



## mtbbee (2. Oktober 2009)

habe vergangenes Jahr nicht mehr mitgemacht (rr-forum) aufgrund der teilweise doch recht unwahrscheinlich erscheinende Trainingsaktivitäten einiger führender Teams. Gab da auch ziemlich viele Diskussionen ...

Aber so ein Frauenteam, dass wäre doch was


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Oktober 2009)

Aktuelle Liste:


Bergradlerin (der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst!  )
Honigblume
Swe68 (die sich hat schubsen lassen  )
mtbbee (will, wie wir alle, auch nicht ständig diskutieren  )
...
...

Na, das wird doch!


----------



## barbarissima (2. Oktober 2009)

Nehmt ihr mich auch noch auf?

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr schon geärgert, dass ich nicht mitgemacht habe


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Oktober 2009)

Aktuelle Liste:


Bergradlerin (der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst!  )
Honigblume
Swe68 (die sich hat schubsen lassen  )
mtbbee (will, wie wir alle, auch nicht ständig diskutieren  )
barbarissima
...
...
...

Wenn es mehr Teilnehmerinnen und damit mehr Teams werden, schlage ich vor, wir diskutieren irgendwann die Mensch-auf-Team-Verteilung. Vielleicht nach Ambition/Motivation? Sympathien/Antipatien für und gegen wen oder was auch immer (Spinnen fallen mir spontan gerade ein...)? Fully oder Hardtail? BMI? Altersklasse? - Ups, letzteres wäre mir nicht so recht...   

Freut mich sehr, dass hier was geht!


----------



## radfee2000 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

ich mache auch mit, allein der Motivation wegen. 
Das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt , dann möchte ich wieder topfit sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
...
...
...


----------



## Onni (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich mache auch mit


----------



## cmg20 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich auch!

Hab noch nie mitgemacht und kenn mich daher noch nicht aus. Deshalb ne kurze Frage: Gilt schwimmen auch als Alternativsportart?

LG Carina

Edit: Gina, super Idee mit dem Ladies-Forum!!!


----------



## swe68 (2. Oktober 2009)

Schwimmen ist Alternativsportart - klar!
Mache das im Winter auch gerne.


----------



## cmg20 (2. Oktober 2009)

Prima, ich trete nämlich demnächst dem Schwimmsportverein bei und hab dann 2x pro Woche 1,5h Training . Nebenbei natürlich noch biken und schi fahren... mir scheint, diesen Winter bin ich wohl sehr sportlich unterwegs .


----------



## swe68 (2. Oktober 2009)

das sind doch die besten Voraussetzungen 
Ich habe eine 10er Karte fürs Hallenbad. Wenn es mir gut geht, jogge ich dahin.


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich komm´ noch in Stess...   




Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bergradlerin
> Honigblume
> Swe68
> mtbbee
> ...


----------



## Mrs_Jones (3. Oktober 2009)

super Idee! 
muss mich über den Winter fit halten um mein großes Ziel ALPENCROSS nächstes Jahr zu schaffen 
Bin also auch dabei


----------



## swe68 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach' das mal gerade schnell.....


Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bergradlerin
> Honigblume
> Swe68
> barbarissima
> ...


----------



## 42des (4. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bergradlerin
> Honigblume
> Swe68
> mtbbee
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich schreibe ich ja gar nicht hier im Forum - oh, da habe ich mich ja gerade selbst widerlegt  Aber Gina hat so nett Werbung gemacht für "Ladies Only" 

Wie auch immer, ich bin seit ein paar Wochen wieder auf dem MTB unterwegs, wobei ich im Moment mehr schraube als fahre - die Scheibenbremse... Argh!!!! 

Seit etwa 1 1/2 Jahren bin ich außerdem im RR-Forum unterwegs und da spiele ich auch beim Winterpokal mit. Wenn man also mit einmal Punkte eintragen (ich bin faul) zwei Teams beglücken kann - warum nicht 

Ach ja, 10 Punkte sind mein Ziel. Nein nicht für die ganzen 5 Monate und auch nicht am Tag. Aber als Wochenschnitt sollte das klappen. 

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (4. Oktober 2009)

Da Gina gerade nicht ein paar Tage nicht da ist (anderswo biken ist ja auch schön), mache ich das nochmal schnell....


Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bergradlerin
> Honigblume
> Swe68
> barbarissima
> ...


----------



## Blauer Vogel (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde auch gerne mitmachen. War schon 2 mal dabei. Ich fahre zwar immer gerne, aber es motiviert doch mehr, wenn man auch was eintragen kann.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
...
...
...

Bin gerade vom Biken aus der Schweiz wieder im Badischen zurück - und schon ist die Liste wieder länger!


----------



## swe68 (4. Oktober 2009)

Nur ein Tag?
Naja - besser ein Tag mal was anderes als gar nicht....

Ich warne schon mal vor - es kann passieren, dass ich im Winterpokal viel laufe.
Ende des Jahres entscheide ich über ein etwas irrsinniges Laufziel 2010.
Also - ich habe meine Räder trotzdem lieb und laufen gibt ja auch Punkte.


----------



## Marcie11 (4. Oktober 2009)

*schüchternumdieeckeschiel*

Jetzt, wo es einen eigenen Lady´s Bereich gibt , hab ich mich nach wochenlangem Nur-Mitlesen auch mal hier angemeldet.
Diesen Winterpokal find ich ja mal ´ne klasse Idee! Tolle Motivation, um meine  Kondition über den Winter zu retten, hab nämlich Bammel, daß mich abends die Kälte und Dunkelheit auf´s Sofa niederstreckt ....obwohl mein Pferd mich wenigstens fast täglich zur Alternativ-Sportart zwingt und ich mir ganz ganz fest vorgenommen hab, mindestens einmal die Woche die 12km einfache Strecke zum Stall mit dem Mountainbike zu absolvieren und am Wochenende dann natürlich ´ne schöne längere Ausfahrt zu machen. Ansonsten hab ich zuhause noch ´nen Ergometer, da werden schon einige Punkte die Woche zusammenkommen.
Also kurz: ich würd mitmachen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
Marcie11
...
...


Wo sind eigentlich _die _Punktelieferantinnen schlechthin: die Triathletinnen?


----------



## mtbbee (5. Oktober 2009)

heute wieder online und was sehe ich: 10 Frauen im WP-Team "Ladies Only-Team"  - das wären ja inzwischen 2 Teams und in einem Monat ist's soweit.

Es schaut ja so aus, als wenn wir 2 Teams an den Start schicken - nur wie aufteilen? 

Gina hatte ja schon mal "Ambition/Motivation? Sympathien/Antipatien/Fully oder Hardtail/BMI/Altersklassen" vorgeschlagen.

Mir persönlich gefällt die Altersklassen Einteilung am besten (Ü35 und die Ladies die unter 35 sind).

Was haltet Ihr davon oder andere Vorschläge ???


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2009)

Und schon muss man sich altersmäßig outen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2009)

Okay okay...  

Wo soll die Grenze verlaufen? Ü40? Ü35?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich halte auch eine Einteilung nach Leistungsorientierung für überlegenswert, sprich: Es gibt sicher einige, die auch über den Winter intensiv trainieren und andere die nicht ganz so viel Zeit haben (ich z.B: ). Möglicherweise legen die Intensivtrainierer auch Wert auf eine bessere Plazierung. Deshalb wäre es für sie nicht schlecht, sich auch in einem Team zu tummeln


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
Marcie11
trhaflhow
...


----------



## creatini (5. Oktober 2009)

Mmh, habe mich mit dem Winterpokal noch nicht beschäftigt. Hört sich aber gut an und da ihr ja noch Triathleten sucht....Muss ich dafür nur meine Trainingseinheiten irgendwo eintragen oder gibt es da noch einen Haken? Hätte laufen, MTB und schwimmen im Angebot.
Bin noch unschlüssig
Christina


----------



## mtbbee (5. Oktober 2009)

naja, bei mir würde zutreffen: Ü35 das trifft dann ja auch für Ü40 zu  .
Leistungsorientiert? Ja, irgendwie schon, fahre den ganzen Winter über und wenns zu übel wird, dann laufen, sonst Ski/Schneeschuhtouren. Allerdings ohne wirkliches Ziel (keine Wettkämpfe)


----------



## Rheinlaenderin (5. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich halte auch eine Einteilung nach Leistungsorientierung für überlegenswert, sprich: Es gibt sicher einige, die auch über den Winter intensiv trainieren und andere die nicht ganz so viel Zeit haben (ich z.B: ). Möglicherweise legen die Intensivtrainierer auch Wert auf eine bessere Plazierung. Deshalb wäre es für sie nicht schlecht, sich auch in einem Team zu tummeln


 
hi zusammen,

unter dem aspekt der sortierung nach leistungsorientierung, würde ich mir auch überlegen am winterpokal teilzunehmen ...

bei einem team, welches nicht zu sehr auf die plazierung wert legt, wär ich wohl dann am besten aufgehoben, da ich dieses jahr auf grund verschiedener ereignisse, leichte trainingsdefizite habe...

wär für mich ne gute motivation auch diesmal einigermaßen gut über die kalte jahreszeit zu kommen ...


----------



## barbarissima (5. Oktober 2009)

creatini schrieb:


> Mmh, habe mich mit dem Winterpokal noch nicht beschäftigt. Hört sich aber gut an und da ihr ja noch Triathleten sucht....Muss ich dafür nur meine Trainingseinheiten irgendwo eintragen oder gibt es da noch einen Haken? Hätte laufen, MTB und schwimmen im Angebot.
> Bin noch unschlüssig
> Christina


 

Der Haken wird sein, dass man nicht mehr gemütlich am Kamin hocken und Speckröllchen züchten kann, ohne daran zu denken, was man jetzt an Punkten so alles einheimsen könnte 
Laufen, MTB und Schwimmen sind prädestinierte Sportarten für den Winterpokal  Streit gab es, glaube ich mal bei Gesellschaftstanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (5. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> naja, bei mir würde zutreffen: Ü35 das trifft dann ja auch für Ü40 zu  .
> Leistungsorientiert? Ja, irgendwie schon, fahre den ganzen Winter über und wenns zu übel wird, dann laufen, sonst Ski/Schneeschuhtouren. Allerdings ohne wirkliches Ziel (keine Wettkämpfe)



träfe auf mich auch zu ausser wettkämpfe. ja manchmal
nur laufn tu ich net


----------



## Blauer Vogel (5. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn in den ersten 5 Tagen schon 2 Teams zusammenkommen, dann kommen in den restlichen fast 30 Tagen bestimmt noch weitere 2 - 3 Teams zusammen . 

Um euch ein paar Informationen zu geben zur Einsortierung: Ich bin auch schon Ü40 , habe nachmittags meistens Zeit zum fahren, mache allerdings noch andere Sportarten, die nicht so viele Punkte bringen wie Laufen (nur bei ganz schlechtem Wetter oder Dunkelheit), schwimmen, Tretroller fahren, aber am liebsten MTB. Schnee gibts bei uns kaum. Voriges Jahr hatte ich glaube ich fast 400 Punkte (da war ich mehrmals krank), das Jahr davor ca. 600. Zum Glück gibts Punkte für die gefahrene Zeit, nicht für die Strecke, denn dann würds schlechter aussehen bei mir. Rennen fahre ich selten und nur zum Spaß, denn da kämpfe ich immer um den letzten Platz .


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Oktober 2009)

oh weia das ist ja der volle altweiberhaufn


----------



## mtbbee (5. Oktober 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> oh weia das ist ja der volle altweiberhaufn




 wie war das nochmal mit dem Spruch "je oller desto doller"


----------



## swe68 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch Ü40 

Je nach Gesundheitszustand und Plänen 2010 werde ich viel laufen, gelegentlich Krafttraining und Ausdauer im Fitness-Studio machen. Nebenbei natürlich biken - vermutlich werden Cyclocrosser und MTB viel bewegt.
Wie gesagt - alles abhängig vom Gesundheitszustand und davon, ob ich wahnsinnig genug bin, 2010 ein bestimmtes Ziel zu verfolgen (neben den üblichen Bergzielen).
Achja - Winterbergsteigen mit Schneeschuhen steht auch auf dem Programm. Aber das zählt ja angeblich gar nicht....


----------



## Honigblume (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich oute mich dann mal als gerade eben Ü30 

Werde neben dem radeln nur schwimmen beisteuern.


----------



## muirana (5. Oktober 2009)

Fein, um gar nicht erst in Verlegenheit zu kommen über den Winter Speck anzusetzen melde ich mich hiermit auch!  Hm...auch Ü30. ;o)

Vorerst gehe ich mal von durchschnittlich 10 Punkten die Woche aus die ich beisteuern könnte...sobald ich wieder aufs Rad darf können es auch mehr werden.


----------



## radfee2000 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das so weiter geht, haben wir wohl drei bis x Seniorinnen-Teams. 
Muss mich spätestens ab März auch zu den Ü40 zählen. 
Aber solange ich noch nicht am Stock gehe, steuere ich gerne Punkte mit Biken und Laufen bei. 
Vielleicht gehe ich auch mal Schwimmen...

Wie wäre es mit einer regionalen Aufteilung der Teams, dann könnte sogar mal eine Team-Tour organisiert werden. 
Süddeutschland sieht stark vertreten aus und NRW...

Mein nächstes Kurzziel ist der Cross-Duathlon in Haltern, da wollte ich letztes Jahr schon hin.

@honigblume: 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Debut! Ich hoffe, du hältst das Rennfieber bis zur Saison 2010! 
...oder hast du nicht doch Lust in Haltern mitzulaufen???!

Grüße, Kristine


----------



## Mrs_Jones (5. Oktober 2009)

ich glaubs nich, da bin ich doch mit noch knapp U30 eine der jüngsten... 

Ich hoffe doch, dass ich trotzdem mit euch mithalten kann  
ich werde jedenfalls mit Radln, Laufen und Kraftsport meinen Beitrag leisten.


----------



## cmg20 (5. Oktober 2009)

Na, da zähl ich wohl zu den ganz jungen  - werde im Oktober 22 .

Wie gesagt: 
- biken (so oft es geht), 
- schwimmen (Schwimmverein - 2x pro Woche Training), 
- schi fahren (ab und zu am Wochenende).

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ok, bin auch Ü40, zwar knapp, aber immerhin....

Wie wär´s, wenn jede mal ungefähr abschätzt, wieviel Punkte pro Woche wohl zusammenkommen werden, dann kann man besser einordnen, wer zu wem paßt?!


----------



## Cristina (6. Oktober 2009)

Würde gerne mit von der Partie sein...

Bin 40 und kann mit....
-Biken (2x2 Stunden in der Woche)
-Kraftraum (2x1 Stunde in der Woche) 
-und evtl. mit Laufen
noch Punkte beisteuern (so weit es schon nach meiner Fuß-OP geht)

Eine leistungsorientierte Aufteilung finde ich sinnvoll, aber auch die Berücksichtigung nach Regionen wäre schon ganz nett.

Grüsse, 
Cristina


----------



## Honigblume (6. Oktober 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> @honigblume:
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Debut! Ich hoffe, du hältst das Rennfieber bis zur Saison 2010!
> ...oder hast du nicht doch Lust in Haltern mitzulaufen???!
> 
> Grüße, Kristine




Danke danke 

Nachdem ich Sonntag nix mehr von Rennen fahren hören wollte, war ich gestern schon bereit zu sagen, daß ich nächstes Jahr wieder mitfahren möchte.
Laufen geht bei mir leider nicht


----------



## mtbbee (6. Oktober 2009)

also da wären bei mir: locker Ü35 besser Ü40 

5x 1h Rad (in der Woche) je nach Wetter abendliches Laubrascheln 2h und dann die Wochenend aktivitäten welche noch nicht abschätzbar sind, aber da kommen 6-12h zusammen, das wären im besten Fall 19h und wenns Wetter gar nicht hergeben will 5h Rad. 

Regional gesehen würde ich mich den Bayern anschließen oder der Herkunft nach den Norddeutschen


----------



## Iselz (6. Oktober 2009)

ich kann gleich ein ganzes team beisteuern, nur bei der namensfindung ist es im moment etwas schwierig... regionalmäßig geht schonmal nicht (derzeit finnland, sachsen, bayern) wenn die anderen nichts dagegen haben orientieren wir uns an euch... also "Ladies only...?"


----------



## Surfmoe (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenn irgendwo noch ein Plaetzchen frei ist, wuerde ich mich auch noch anschliessen.. 

5x1h Bike unter der Woche mindestens (Weg zur Arbeit)
3x die Woche laufen etwa, zwischen 30 und 60 Minuten meist
Und am Wochenende wechselnde Sportarten.. oft Biken oder Laufen oder andere Sachen.. 

Bin in Genf ueber den Winter, aber eigentlich Duesseldorf.. also werden sich meine Aktivitaeten auf die beiden Orte verteilen


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2009)

Kinder, ich komm ja mit der Buchhaltung nicht mehr nach!  
Bitte gleich reklamieren, wenn ich einen Namen vergessen habe, okay?





Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
marcie11
trhaflhow
muirana
Cristina
Iselz
Surfmoe

Bin gerade dabei, noch ein paar Mädels zu akqurieren...


----------



## bike2bfree (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels

Ich wäre auch mit von der Partie....





Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kinder, ich komm ja mit der Buchhaltung nicht mehr nach!
> Bitte gleich reklamieren, wenn ich einen Namen vergessen habe, okay?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2009)

bike2bfree schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels
> 
> Ich wäre auch mit von der Partie....



Nee also... Da könnt´ ja jede kommen! Erst mal wollen wir Referenzen sehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike2bfree (6. Oktober 2009)

ich spinne (nicht nur im Winter)



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nee also... Da könnt´ ja jede kommen! Erst mal wollen wir Referenzen sehen!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2009)

Na gut, ich will mal nicht so sein...  

Mädels, die spinnen, sind immer herzlich willkommen, gell Ladies?  






Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
marcie11
trhaflhow
muirana
Cristina
Iselz
Surfmoe
bike2bfree


----------



## Iselz (6. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bergradlerin
> Honigblume
> Swe68
> mtbbee
> ...



hm, wenn ich einzeln aufgeführt bin, kannst du ja noch die anderen 4 noch ergänzen... wobei... die müssen sich hier erst anmelden, da wir in der konstellation bisher immer nur im RR forum teilgenommen haben ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> wobei... die müssen sich hier erst anmelden, da wir in der konstellation bisher immer nur im RR forum teilgenommen haben ;-)



Hilft ja nix...    Außerdem: Wir brauchen Frischfleisch!


----------



## cmg20 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi Gina,

ich glaub du hast mich in deiner Liste vergessen... ist aber kein Problem 

LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
marcie11
trhaflhow
muirana
Cristina
Iselz
Surfmoe
bike2bfree
cmg20

Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcy2 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi Mädels, 

nehmt ihr noch wen auf? 
Komme aus`m Rhein/ Main- Gebiet, bin noch U40. 
Ich fahre RR, MTB, Cyclocrosser und im Winter laufe ich auch ein bisschen.
Im November werdens vielleicht nicht so viele Stunden, da fahre ich noch paar CycloCross-Rennen hier in der Gegend. Die sind ja ziemlich kurz.
Ansonsten laufe ich 1 - 2 mal die Woche und 3- 4 mal die Woche gehts aufs Rad. 

marcy


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2009)

Klar bist Du dabei!  




Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
marcie11
trhaflhow
muirana
Cristina
Iselz
Surfmoe
bike2bfree
cmg20
marcy2


----------



## nikka (7. Oktober 2009)

hey ladies,

wir haben im letzten jahr mit den "artic girls" ein reines frauenteam zusammenbekommen - ich würde das dieses jahr gern wieder starten und vor allem mit mehr einsatz dabei sein

viele grüsse
nikka


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Klar bist Du dabei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich schlage vor, wir sammeln noch bis Ende Oktober alle Teilnehmerinnen und diskutieren dann die Teamzusammenstellung. Ist das okay?

Was haltet Ihr davon die Teams "Ladies Only" zu nennen und dann eine Nummer anzuhängen oder - vielleicht besser - einen individuellen Namen, den sich die Teams selbst geben? Dann weiß jeder, dass wir a) ein großes Team sind, das zusammen am WP teilnimmt, und b) aus einzelnen Frauschaften besteht, die für sich und natürlich auch gegen die anderen punktet. Nur so eine Idee...


----------



## mtbbee (7. Oktober 2009)

"Ladies Only" mit Anhängsel finde ich super


----------



## Rheinlaenderin (7. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bitte gleich reklamieren, wenn ich einen Namen vergessen habe, okay?


 
*meld*...

für mich gern ne truppe die nicht ganz so ehrgeizig ist ...


----------



## swe68 (7. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, wir sammeln noch bis Ende Oktober alle Teilnehmerinnen und diskutieren dann die Teamzusammenstellung. Ist das okay?
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon die Teams "Ladies Only" zu nennen und dann eine Nummer anzuhängen oder - vielleicht besser - einen individuellen Namen, den sich die Teams selbst geben? Dann weiß jeder, dass wir a) ein großes Team sind, das zusammen am WP teilnimmt, und b) aus einzelnen Frauschaften besteht, die für sich und natürlich auch gegen die anderen punktet. Nur so eine Idee...



da stimme ich Dir zu.

Ich schlage auch vor, aus der Aufteilung keine Wissenschaft zu machen - eine Aufteilung nach Ehrgeiz ist m.E. sinnvoll.


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
marcie11
trhaflhow
muirana
Cristina
Iselz
Surfmoe
bike2bfree
cmg20
marcy2
nikka
Rheinlaenderin


----------



## 42des (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen,

kurze Frage an Gina oder Andrea. Wenn Ihr hier und bei den RR-lern mitmacht. Wie geht das dann mit den Punkten? Muss ich zwei Mal eintragen in anabhängige Listen? Kan ich irgendwo zentral eintragen?

Ansonsten hätte ich Ü35 anzubieten (aber U40) und den festen Vorsatz 10 Punkte die Woche zu holen. Ich lasse mich einteilen, wo Ihr wollt.

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2009)

@Ina: Du musst leider zwei Mal eintragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (7. Oktober 2009)

sag ichs doch

so als mathe genie kann man da nicht auch mit computer?

einmal eintragen 2x drin?

oder  ich trag abwechselnd hier und dann wieder bei den rennradlern ein.... nur um euch eine change zu lassen


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2009)

Andrea, Du bist soooo böse!!!


----------



## velo1981 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen,
der Winterpokal interessiert mich auch. Und so wie sich das hier anliest, wirds sicherlich lustiger als alleine.

Wie funktioniert das denn jetzt mit der Teambildung? Wir heißen dann Ladies only 1,2,3,4 oder sinds schon 5? Wer organisiert das dann alles?
Ich muss dann meine Ergebnisse eintragen und das gilt dann in der Einzelwertung auch, oder immer dann das Team? 

Ich mache eigentlich recht viel Sport, aber eben viel "Sonstiges". Den Ehrgeiz ganz vorne zu sein, hab ich nicht. Ich wäre gerne mit Leute im Team, die locker drauf sind und mich bei Mistwetter motivieren. Ich bin 28. 

Also, kurz und gut, Mädels - rutscht mal ein Stückchen, ich mag mitmachen.  

Uiii ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt...so ne jungfräuliche Erfahrung...


----------



## Surfmoe (8. Oktober 2009)

Wo wir grad bei den OUtings sind.. Ich bin grad 27 geworden.. und heute schwimmend  mit Bike unterm Arm zu Arbeit gekommen


----------



## Colliz1000 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

dann werde ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, nachdem ich die ganze Zeit nur mitgelesen habe.
Finde es übrigens super, dass es jetzt "Ladies only" gibt.
Nun mal eine kurze Vorstellung:
Komme aus der wunderschönen Eifel, bin fast 36 Jahre alt und fahre seit März diesen Jahres MTB. Habe 35 Jahre vorher eigentlich gar keinen Sport gemacht. Bin daher auch noch nicht so fit wie ich gerne sein möchte. Da ich mir ein Leben ohne Sport mittlerweile kaum noch vorstellen kann, habe ich mir jetzt auch noch ein RR besorgt, gehe joggen und zwischendurch schwimmen.
Daher auch meine Überlegung, nächstes Jahr an einem Triathlon oder Duathlon teilzunehmen.

Die Geschichte mit dem Winterpokal finde ich eine feine Sache. Dann fällt es einem vielleicht nicht so schwer, sich bei diesem fiesen Wetter aufzuraffen  Die Aufteilung mit den Bundesländern fände ich sehr schön, dann könnte man sich vielleicht auch eher mal treffen.

Also kurz und gut, ich wäre gerne dabei. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall drei Wochen gar nichts machen kann, weil ich operiert werde  Falls das für Euch kein Hinderungsgrund sein sollte, wäre das super. Ich hole die Punkte auch wieder auf...

Bis dann
Nicole


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> der Winterpokal interessiert mich auch. Und so wie sich das hier anliest, wirds sicherlich lustiger als alleine.
> 
> Wie funktioniert das denn jetzt mit der Teambildung? Wir heißen dann Ladies only 1,2,3,4 oder sinds schon 5? Wer organisiert das dann alles?
> ...




Wer organisiert? Nun... Ich fürchte... Ich.  
Was muss frau tun? Abwarten bis die Teams eingeteilt sind und die "Teamkapitäninnen" benannt sind. Die geben dann die Teammitglieder frei. Ich erkläre das dann noch zeitnah.
Wie geht´s? Frau trägt einfach ihre Aktivitäten ein, die Punkte werden dann vom System vergeben.
Was wird gewertet? Einzel- und Teamwertung.
Was gibt´s zu gewinnen? Zunächst mal Spaß. Und dann Fitness. Und noch eine Kleinigkeit, die unter allen Teilnehmern verlost wird.


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wer organisiert? Nun... Ich fürchte... Ich.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
marcie11
trhaflhow
muirana
Cristina
Iselz
Surfmoe
bike2bfree
cmg20
marcy2
nikka
Rheinlaenderin
velo1981
Colliz1000


----------



## radfee2000 (8. Oktober 2009)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> ... Daher auch meine Überlegung, nächstes Jahr an einem Triathlon oder Duathlon teilzunehmen...


 
=> RESPEKT



Colliz1000 schrieb:


> ... Die Aufteilung mit den Bundesländern fände ich sehr schön, dann könnte man sich vielleicht auch eher mal treffen....


 
=> Dachte ich auch erst, aber das können wir ja auch so mal! Wollte immer schon mal in der Eifel biken. 



Colliz1000 schrieb:


> ...Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall drei Wochen gar nichts machen kann, weil ich operiert werde  Falls das für Euch kein Hinderungsgrund sein sollte, wäre das super. Ich hole die Punkte auch wieder auf...


 
=> Natürlich bist du dabei! Werde und bleibe gesund, das ist das Wichtigste! Und wenn du dich wohlfühlst machst du deinen Sport, das ist alles. Es geht doch nur um Spass und Motivation.

@all: ...oder nicht???  Wahrscheinlich steinigt ihr mich, wenn ich nicht mindestens 100 Pkt in der Woche bringe 

Also ich denke, 10 schaffe ich immer, der Rest hängt ab von Gesundheit, Arbeit, Wetter, Kind, Mann, Haushalt etc etc
Das schon mal zur Einteilung.

@Gina: Danke für die Organisation und das Lady-Forum überhaupt

LG, Kristine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Oktober 2009)

Ach was, Steinigungen gibt´s hier nicht. Nur Motivation und Spaß.  

Dass es klappt, habe ich letzten WP am eigenen Leib erlebt. Ohne WP wäre ich sicher nicht vom Sofa geklettert...  

Mich freut total, dass meine Anregung so gut aufgenommen wurde - von Thomas, der uns das Forum hier zur Verfügung gestellt hat, und von Euch.


----------



## speciallady (8. Oktober 2009)

hallo ladies,

ich würde auch gerne mitmachen. werde im winter biken und crosser fahren, ein wenig laufen und hoffentlich schwimmen 

will mal wieder einen triathlon machen. allerdings alles gemässigt... eine einteilung nach regionen fände ich klasse, dann könnte frau auch mal live zusammenfahren.

geht natürlich auch so.. die eifel kenne ich auch noch nicht 

dann freue ich mich schon auf die vielen lady teams...

lg aus frankfurt,

sabine


----------



## Marcie11 (8. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Mich freut total, dass meine Anregung so gut aufgenommen wurde



Ja, das war echt ´ne klasse Idee!! 

Freu mich schon sehr auf den Winterpokal, vor allem, weil so viele mitmachen hier, das steigert doch direkt die Motivation. Ich hoffe, daß ich so 10-20 Punkte die Woche hinkriege, damit meine Kondition über den Winter rette und hier auch noch Spaß habe....


----------



## radfee2000 (8. Oktober 2009)

Na, da wird wohl noch wahrer Bike-Tourismus entstehen  nach dem Motto "Lerne dein Land und seine Ladies kennen". Das finde ich klasse!

Was die Punkte bzw. Radelzeit (lechz) betrifft, liegt meine Wunschvorstellung wie immer jenseits der Realität. 
Ich weiss auch nicht wie andere (ihr?) das machen, aber meinem Antrag auf 24-Std-Tage wurde noch nicht stattgegeben.
Ich bin schon froh, dass meine Familie sehr, sehr kooperativ ist

Habe überlegt, mir eine Rolle anzuschaffen. Könnte dann einiges vom Rad aus betreuen und delegieren. 
(sozusagen "Peitsche schwingend" auf dem Gaul ).

Hat eine von euch damit Erfahrung? Gibt es Empfehlungen?

LG K


----------



## 1000grad (8. Oktober 2009)

Zählt Kampfsport auch als Alternativ-Sportart?? Da hätt ich 2x Training die Woche zu bieten...Ansonsten jeden Werktag ne Stunde zur Schule und zurück radeln, wies sich anbietet nach Feierabend und am Wochenende abseits von StVO und Co. Ab und an verschlägts mich auch auf die Inliner und mindestens 1x aber wenns dann ganz kalt wird wohl eher 2x die Woche auf den Squash-Platz...alles just for fun


----------



## velo1981 (8. Oktober 2009)

Mensch, das wird ein Spaß. Bis jetzt sinds (glaub ich) 24. Also 5 Ladies only Teams. 

Das Forum hier finde ich auch richtig klasse. Riecht so wenig nach Testosteron, wie angenehm 

Danke dir auch für deine Organisation - man braucht immer einen kompetenten Menschen, der die Fäden in der Hand hält. Dann macht das direkt mehr Spaß.

Mir ist spontan eingefallen, ob wir nicht intern auch eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit für die Gewinner Gruppe machen sollen und falls es irgendwie möglich ist, ne Urkunde für die ganze Horde? "Wir waren dabei" sozusagen...aber bis dahin ist ja noch viel Wasser die Wupper runter geflossen.

Wie oft fahrt ihr eigentlich die Woche, wie weit und mit welchem Schnitt? Dann kann ich mich mal so einschätzen, wo ich stehe. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (8. Oktober 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Habe überlegt, mir eine Rolle anzuschaffen. Könnte dann einiges vom Rad aus betreuen und delegieren.
> (sozusagen "Peitsche schwingend" auf dem Gaul ).
> 
> Hat eine von euch damit Erfahrung? Gibt es Empfehlungen?
> ...



Ich war letztes Jahr eigentlich während der gesamten WP Saison in Berlin. Hatte erst überlegt mich im Fitnessstudio anzumelden, aber dann bekam ich den Tip, das Geld lieber in eine Rolle zu investieren - ich habs nicht bereut.

Ich fands super. Wann immer man Lust hat steigt man aufs Rad. Die Rolle stand direkt in meinem Zimmer und hat mich jeden Tag nach der Arbeit versucht zu motivieren... Es war halt gut, man braucht ja nur aufzusteigen und kann los düsen und muss nicht erst durch die Stadt.
Das einzige was dagegen spricht ist die Langeweile, aber dagegen gibts DVD's (Achtung, wenn man Bike-Filme anguckt und sich dabei zu weit in die Kurve lehnt...). Skypen ist auch sehr angenehm auf der Rolle, da könnte man sogar "gemeinsam" skypen und Rolle fahren ;-)

LG Isa


----------



## swe68 (9. Oktober 2009)

1000grad schrieb:


> Zählt Kampfsport auch als Alternativ-Sportart?? Da hätt ich 2x Training die Woche zu bieten......



ich habe es letztes Mal als Alternativsportart angesetzt.
Leider trainiere ich aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
marcie11
trhaflhow
muirana
Cristina
Iselz
Surfmoe
bike2bfree
cmg20
marcy2
nikka
Rheinlaenderin
velo1981
Colliz1000
speciallady
1000grad

Kampfsport und andere lustige Aktivitäten (Ballsport zum Beispiel) gehören zu den alternativen Sportarten. Bringen zwar weniger Punkte, aber was soll´s?  

Meine Erfahrungen mit der Rolle... Naja. Freund bin ich keiner davon. Das Original ist eben unschlagbar. Spinning geht gerade noch. Ich habe mich letzten Winter mit dem Rennrad auf die Rolle gesetzt, weil ich gesundheitlich nicht fit genug war, um nach draußen zu gehen - die Belastung für den Organismus ist bei Kälte einfach höher und ich konnte von der Rolle einfach aufs Sofa runterkippen.


----------



## 1000grad (9. Oktober 2009)

@swe68

ja die zeit kann schon grausam sein...was wars denn für kampfsport??

Ich glaub ich hab diesmal mit meinem Stundenplan Glück. Heute zum Beispiel hatt ich bis halb 10 und nachher erst wieder ab halb vier, zwischendrin Zeit zum biken, juhu 
Wird vor allem dann zum Vorteil wenn es so zeitig dunkel wird...

So dann mach ich mich mal auf die Räder, schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Surfmoe (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich will auch wieder Kampfsport.. a ber so mies es klingt..  in Genf kann ich mir das echt nicht leisten. Das kostet etwa 100 Euro pro Monat.. dazu kommen noch 700 Euro Miete fuer ein Studio, Fahrtkosten uebers WE mal nach Hause etc.. wenn ich wieder da bin, mach ich auch weiter.. bis dahin muss es ohne Kampfsport sein.. a ber super, dass hier Gleichgesinnte "rumlungern"


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2009)

Meine kämpferischen Zeiten sind lang vorbei - Grüngurt Tae-Kwon-Do...


----------



## Surfmoe (9. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Meine kämpferischen Zeiten sind lang vorbei - Grüngurt Tae-Kwon-Do...



Haha, da war ich auch mal.. aber auch schon laaaang her..


----------



## swe68 (9. Oktober 2009)

1000grad schrieb:


> @swe68
> 
> ja die zeit kann schon grausam sein...was wars denn für kampfsport??
> 
> ....



Wing Tsun!
Hat riesig Spass gemacht - aber ich war zeitweise krank und dann oftmals beruflich verhindert, wenn der Unterricht stattfand (mein Job ist spannend, erfordert gelegentlich aber eine gewisse zeitliche Flexibilität...).

Vor Jahren habe ich schon mal Lapunti gemacht - auch da bin ich gescheitert, weil ich eben nicht regelmäßig zum Unterricht erscheinen kann


----------



## Surfmoe (9. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn Lapunti?


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Was ist denn Lapunti?



Meine Frage! Ich dachte gerade spontan an Mikado...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (9. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Meine kämpferischen Zeiten sind lang vorbei - Grüngurt Tae-Kwon-Do...



braun gurt judo
nordbayerische meisterin bis 44kg bei der bayerischen 5. anno dunnemal
bei der süddeutschen durfte ich nicht starten wegen übergewicht und motzen im training...lang ists her an letzterem hätte sich heute aber auch nichts geändert


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe nur mit Brettern und so rumgeblödelt, nicht gekämpft. Ein Bekannter nannte das mal "Theoriekampf". Aber Vollkontakt hat mir schon bei den Selbstverteidigungstrainings gereicht...


----------



## 1000grad (9. Oktober 2009)

Was?? 100â¬ im Monat ist ja echt habbich...So viel zahlen wir im Jahr und da kÃ¶nnen wir unbegrenzt zum Training kommen, alles was Kampfsport ist und das so oft wie man will...

Lapunti hab ich auch noch nicht gehÃ¶rt??

Ich mache Jiu Jitsu, da kommen u a Sachen aus Judo, Aikido und Karate drinnen vor. Macht voll SpaÃ


----------



## velo1981 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich hab mal Lapunti gegoogled. Liest sich interessant an. Auch ein Art Kampfkunst. 


>>> ab auf Rad jetzt, was für tolles Wetter!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2009)

Mal kurz zurück zum Winterpokal:

Die Regeln findet Ihr hier. Fragen? Nur zu!

Wer will Teamkapitänin sein? Pflichten und Rechte sind damit kaum verbunden, es geht nur darum, dass die Teams gegründet und die Mitglieder (Mitgliedinnen? Ohnegl... Na, lassen wir das!  ) aufgenommen werden müssen. 

Beispiel: Ich gründe ein Team namens "Girls Only - die Wilden aus dem Süden". Wer dabeisein will, muss sich bewerben und wird dann von mir akzeptiert. Klingt nach Bürokratie, ist aber eigentlich keine. Ein Klick und gut ist´s. Danach habe ich keine Funktion mehr - außer die Peitsche zu schwingen, damit meine Südstaatlerinnen auch fleißig in die Pedale treten.  

Alles klar? 

Seid Ihr mit der Namensgebung einverstanden? Gibt es andere Vorschläge? Ich finde, das "Ladies Only - " sollte schon sein, damit die Herren der Schöpfung auch sehen, dass wir nicht nur Klasse, sondern auch Masse mitbringen!


----------



## velo1981 (9. Oktober 2009)

War nicht die Idee, alle gleich zu nennen, nur durchnummeriert? 

Vielleicht wäre gut, wenn das Anführen jeweils jemand macht, der schon mal bei Winterpokal dabei wär...Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> War nicht die Idee, alle gleich zu nennen, nur durchnummeriert?



Das war eine von mehreren Ideen... 
Sollen wir abstimmen?




> Vielleicht wäre gut, wenn das Anführen jeweils jemand macht, der schon mal bei Winterpokal dabei wär...Was meint ihr?



Gute Idee. Obwohl ich den Betreffenden das ganz flott erklären kann. Ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## mtbbee (9. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Beispiel: Ich gründe ein Team namens "Girls Only - die Wilden aus dem Süden". Wer dabeisein will, muss sich bewerben und wird dann von mir akzeptiert. Klingt nach Bürokratie, ist aber eigentlich keine. Ein Klick und gut ist´s. Danach habe ich keine Funktion mehr - außer die Peitsche zu schwingen, damit meine Südstaatlerinnen auch fleißig in die Pedale treten.
> 
> ....
> 
> Seid Ihr mit der Namensgebung einverstanden? Gibt es andere Vorschläge? Ich finde, das "Ladies Only - " sollte schon sein, damit die Herren der Schöpfung auch sehen, dass wir nicht nur Klasse, sondern auch Masse mitbringen!



Eine super Idee in meinen Augen -   - gerne jedoch auch Abstimmung - so ein fescher Namenszusatz ist eigentlich auch lustiger als Zahlen


----------



## 1000grad (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch für Namenszusätze als für durchnummerieren. Ist ein bisschen kreativer...

*nachgrübel*

Wie ist nun eigentlich die Aufteilung, nach Gebiet, nach Alter, nach Leistung, nach Haarfarben oder ähnlichen Randerscheinungen oder ganz egal??
Ich bin übrigens aus Thüringen, noch jemand??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (9. Oktober 2009)

"Ladies Only - die Nicht-Blonden" 

Mir würden auch die Zusätze mehr zusagen als eine Durchnummerierung.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2009)

Wollen wir die Teams regional zusammenstellen? Keine schlechte Idee. Was ist mit den Altersklassen? War auch interessant. Jung gegen alt... Und eine Kombination? Dafür sind wir aber vermutlich noch zu wenige. Also: Akquise ist angesagt!


----------



## mtbbee (9. Oktober 2009)

Akquise  - kann nur für mich sprechen: süddeutscher Raum/Ü40 - könnte ja sein, dass zu viele im Süden sind dann kann ja der Zusatz durch "golden girls" erweitert werden 
z.B. "Girls Only - die golden Wilden aus dem Süden" oder so ähnlich


----------



## velo1981 (9. Oktober 2009)

Halli hallo,
gerade vom Radeln zurück.

Namenzusätze? Super! 

Was lustiges, was lustiges...hmmm...spontan fällt mir nichts ein, aber wir brauchen eventuell 6 gute Zusätze und dann kann ja zusortiert werden. 

Nrw und Thüringen, wo kommen die anderen so her? 

Lg
Kathrin


----------



## cmg20 (9. Oktober 2009)

Aus Österreich, genau gesagt aus Wolfurt in Vorarlberg (von hier aus 10 min zum Bodensee). Also wenn man von Deutschland ausgeht, bin ich wohl auch eine "aus dem Süden" 

LG


----------



## Marcie11 (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch für Namenzusätze statt Zahlen, vielleicht sollten wir mal einige Merkmale sammeln, wie Haarfarbe, Alter, Bundesland oder so? Vielleicht ergeben sich "Schnittmengen"... 

Also ich hätte dann zu bieten: gesträhntes Dunkelblond, 40, NRW  

Oder, wenn sich zum Beispiel einige Kampfsportlerinnen finden, könnten die ein Team "Ladies only - Kampfweiber" bilden oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinlaenderin (9. Oktober 2009)

ladies only - die zurückhaltenden?....

wie gesagt...kein druck... nur motivation ...


----------



## 1000grad (10. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> "Ladies Only - die Nicht-Blonden"



Das gefällt mir 

Oder so ähnlich: "Ladys only - The Five Non-Blondes" muhaha

Für die, die spinnen unter euch direkt aus meiner Reimkiste:

"Ladys only - Die spinnenden Agentinnen"

Für die Vielfahrerinnen:

"Ladys only - Die sofascheuen Radfahrsäue"

Und für die Anti-Vielfahrerinnen:

"Ladys only - Die extremen Bequemen"


Okay, erste Ideen, vielleicht sollte ich erst mal ins Bett gehn...


----------



## 1000grad (10. Oktober 2009)

Na toll, jetzt geistern mir die ganze Zeit halbfertige Namen im Kopf rum und ich kann nich schlafen, kennt ihr sowas auch??

Naja, bevor ichs bis morgen vergesse, schreib ich meine Geistesblitze mal lieber auf:

Also für die Gebirgsjägerinnen: "Ladys only - Die wetterfesten Kletterbest(i)en"

evt. für Wassersportlerinnen: "Ladys only - Die fixen Nixen"

eine Sackgasse für die Mitteldeutschen: "... Die Fitten in Mitten der Britten...äh Deutschen" So ein Mist, das passt wohl einfach nicht...


Mir ist grad beim Frühstück noch ein Zungenbrecher eingefallen:

"Ladys only - Die Spaß-Routen Ras'-Stuten"


----------



## velo1981 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde 1000grad hat sich schon einen kreativ Punkt verdient


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Bin noch nicht so lang angemeldet, sodaß ich noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Winterpokal habe. Arbeite mich gerade durch diverse Kapitel und die Regeln des Winterpokals.

Könnte mir vorstellen diesen Winter so für mich mal die Punkte aufzuschreiben und dann nächstes Jahr bei Euch mitzumachen, da ich eher zu den Alltagsradlern gehöre, keine Trainningseinheiten oder gar Rennen.

Habe aber nun Fragen dazu:
Wenn ich Radfahre oder Langlaufe bekomme ich die gleichen Punkte, das habe ich verstanden. Wenn ich z.B. mindestens 30 min triale (oder versuche mit dem Trialrad zu üben ) bekomme ich 2 Punkte. Wenn ich eine ganztägige Skitour mache mit vielen Höhenmetern auch max. 2 Punkte. Stimmts?
Und soweit ich im Winterpokal gelesen habe, bekomme ich auch 2 Punkte für die Alternativsportart Enduro/MX fahren, also mit der motorisierten Enduro im Gelände, was bei mir auch öfters vorkommt.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## trhaflhow (10. Oktober 2009)

kreativer name finde ich besser als nummer
gibt ja schon vorschläge
n treffen der teammitglieder wäre interessant
treffen ...beim essen zb.....oder wiederhole ich mich da


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> treffen ...beim essen zb.....oder wiederhole ich mich da



Nö nö!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und soweit ich im Winterpokal gelesen habe, bekomme ich auch 2 Punkte für die Alternativsportart Enduro/MX fahren, also mit der motorisierten Enduro im Gelände, was bei mir auch öfters vorkommt.



Motorisiert? Das wäre mir neu...


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Motorisiert? Das wäre mir neu...



Ich kopiere mal den entsprechenden Absatz aus dem Winterpokalkapitel hier herein, war das einzige was ich dazu gefunden habe, was aber nichts heißt, bestimmt kennt Ihr Euch besser aus. Schaust Du bitte ganz unten:

_

 Eingetragen werden darf grundsätzlich das, was Sport ist!
Ungültig ist das, was zum täglichen "Geschäft" gehört. Also streng genommen auch Fahrradkurrier und Spinning-Instruktor (aber da das bisher akzeptiert wurde, sollte man da tollerant sein)

*Ungültige Eingaben sind:*
Wandern, Gehen (außer als Leichtathletik-Disziplin), Billard, Darten, Tauchen, Bogen schießen, Karten spielen, Tauben züchten, Brettspiele, Geschlechtsverkehr, ...beliebig erweiterbar

*Einordnung Biken:*
Alle Radfahrarten, bei denen es primär um Bewältigung von Distanzen geht, auf dem Rad ausgeführt werden und einen sportlichen Charakter haben.
zB: Cross-Country, Marathon, Freeride (-Touren), Endurobiken, Rennradfahren, Trekkingbike, Rollentraining, Rad-Ergometer, Cyclecross, Downhill (nur reine Fahrzeit auf dem Rad!)

 Ungültig ist: Rad schieben (zB bei Defekt! Dann eventuell Laufen!)

*Einordnung Laufen:*
 Jogging (mit und ohne Kinderwagen), Laufen, Laufband im Studio, Gehen (als Leichtathletik-Disziplin)

*Einordung Skilanglauf:*
 Alles was mit Stöcken und Hilfsmittel an den Füßen ist. Schuhe sind hier nicht als Hilfsmittel zu sehen!
 Beispiele: Skilanglauf, Ski-Skating, Rollski, Inlineskating mit Stöcken

*Einordnung Alternative Sportarten:*
 - Fußball, Handball, Tischtennis, Tennis, Basketball, usw (alle Ballsportarten. Außnahme Murmel spielen, usw.)

- Trail, Freestyle BMX, Freeride (Drops), technische Disziplinen mit dem Fahrrad, wo es hauptsächlich um Geschicklichkeit und Kunststückchen geht (Streeten, Dirten, Halfpipe oder wie auch immer das heißen mag)

 - Walking, Nordic Walking, Rudern, Klettern, Inline-Skating

 - *MotorradSPORTarten (zB. Trial, Enduro, Motocross)
 Nicht das blose Motorradfahren im Straßenverkehr!*
_


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2009)

Aha. Na dann: Hau rein!  

Und warum gibst Du uns dann nicht die Ehre, Dich als Teammitglied begrüßen zu dürfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colliz1000 (10. Oktober 2009)

Also falls sich keiner finden sollte, würde ich mich als "Teamgründerin" zur Verfügung stellen. 
Wir sollten natürlich eine Einteilung finden, wo sich auch locker 5 zusammenfinden. Sorry, aber diese extremen Namen finde ich ein wenig albern.
Fände eine Aufteilung nach Bundesland und Alter am besten:

ColliZ1000 (NRW, Alter fast 36)

Also mein Vorschlag:

"Ladies only NRW Ü35"

oder halt nur Alter oder nur Bundesland?

Oder meint Ihr, dann outen wir uns zu sehr? 

oder fändet Ihr das zu langweilig 

LG
Colli


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2009)

Warum sollten nicht die Teams selbst entscheiden, wie sie heißen wollen? 

Ich stelle zur Teambildung mal zur Wahl (mit der Bitte um ggf. Ergänzung):

- Region
- Alter
- Ambitionen
- gemeinsame Interessen (z.B. Kampfsport, Freeride, Spinning, Wintersport...)
- ...
- ...


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Bergradlerin!

Ehrliche Antwort 
Ich trau mich nicht 

Daher die Idee erst einmal zu schauen, ob mir die Punktejagd überhaupt Spaß macht und ob ich - im Verhältniss zu Euch - nicht zu faul bin. Außerdem finde ich es immer blöd, wenn Forumsfrischlinge, wie ich eine bin, gleich so in den Vordergrund treten.

Morgen gehts aber erst einmal nach Klosters, um zu radeln und dann "schaun wir mal" wenn es eine "Schattenparker-Bergabradler-Schokoladenesser" - Gruppe gäbe...

Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## swe68 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Aufteilung nach Alter und / oder Ambitionen recht nett.

@ Votec Tox
Es ist und bleibt in erster Linie Spass und Trainingsmotivation.
Ob frisch oder nicht, ist wirklich egal.
Und - mir war das Wetter zum Biken heute auch zu mies. War stattdessen laufen und habe die schmutzigen Mountainbiker, die unterwegs waren, ein kleines bißchen beneidet....


----------



## 1000grad (11. Oktober 2009)

Hihi, ich war heut auch einer der schmutzigen Mountainbiker . Endlich konnt ich mal meine neuen Regenklamotten testen.

Eigentlich ist mir die Einteilung wurscht, schließlich kenn ich euch alle nich, aber wenn ihr schon kategorisieren wollt, wär ich dann wohl ein Fall fürs U25-Team...Ist halt nur die Frage, ob da überhaupt 5 Leute zusammenkommen???


----------



## karmakiller (11. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen, 
wie wäre es denn bewußt ein eigenens Team für die Mädels, die schon wissen dass sie eher wenige Punkte sammeln werden/wollen/können, zu gründen, um einfach mal reinzuschnuppern ohne anderen das Ranking zu verderben ? 

PS: Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
marcie11
trhaflhow
muirana
Cristina
Iselz
Surfmoe
bike2bfree
cmg20
marcy2
nikka
Rheinlaenderin
velo1981
Colliz1000
speciallady
1000grad
karmakiller
Votec Tox

@Votec Tox: Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du´s bemerkt hast, aber hier geht es absolut undemokratisch zu. Die Moderatorin zeichnet sich durch diktatorisches Verhalten aus  ,  ist für ihre cholerischen Anfälle bekannt    und Widersprüche sind laut Regelwerk erst gar nicht zulässig.    Kurz: Du stehst in der Liste!  

Wer würde sich denn für ein "Sofanordwand"-Team bewerben? Dann haben wir ja schon mal einen Ansatz. Die anderen Teams finden sich auch noch.

Hey, es geht nicht um´s Gewinnen - zumindest nicht für alle hier! Es geht um zusammen Spaß haben, sich motivieren (lassen) und miteinander ein Ziel zu verfolgen: Kampf dem Winterspeck!


----------



## die tina (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

Ich mach auch mit! Wahrscheinlich werde ich im Winter viel laufen, das geht in der Mittagspause. Ansonsten Rolle, Ergo und natürlich auch mal draußen.

Viele Grüße,
Tina


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
marcie11
trhaflhow
muirana
Cristina
Iselz
Surfmoe
bike2bfree
cmg20
marcy2
nikka
Rheinlaenderin
velo1981
Colliz1000
speciallady
1000grad
karmakiller
Votec Tox
die tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (11. Oktober 2009)

Servus die Damen,
ich bin auch dabei. Zwar im Winter nicht soviel aufm Radl, aber sportlich aktiv generell! Bin jetzt wieder öfters im Fitness Studio anzutreffen, hin und wieder beim Spinning und würd teuflisch gerne wieder Kickboxen. Kennt zufällig jemand nen Anbieter im Münchner Süden? (Steko ist von der Anfahrt her blöd)

Ach ja,.. bin blond, so für die Gruppeneinteilung


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin
Honigblume
Swe68 
mtbbee 
barbarissima
radfee2000
Mrs_Jones
42des
Blauer Vogel
marcie11
trhaflhow
muirana
Cristina
Iselz
Surfmoe
bike2bfree
cmg20
marcy2
nikka
Rheinlaenderin
velo1981
Colliz1000
speciallady
1000grad
karmakiller
Votec Tox
die tina
jjules


----------



## Colliz1000 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hätte noch eine Idee,

"Ladies only - schlaubike -"

Abkürzung für Hobbies schwimmen, laufen und biken!
Bescheuert, oder 

Also wenn Ihr einverstanden sein solltet, würde ich ein Team eröffnen???

Wer wäre denn bei 
"Ladies only - Ü35 -"

oder

"Ladies only - schlaubike -

dabei?

LG
Colli


----------



## velo1981 (11. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es mit den Einsteigern mit:

Ladies only - aller Anfang macht Spaß ?


Kann in deinem Team leider nicht mitmachen - noch nicht Ü30 und schwimmen ist auch nicht mein Sport. 

Lg
Kathrin


----------



## 1000grad (11. Oktober 2009)

Jo , in der Spaßfraktion bin ich dabei.


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann bieten:

- Alte Schachtel / Ü40 (faltig, grau, halbblind aber sonst noch recht rüstig)
- Handicap / chronisch krank (aber guter Dinge und sportlich ambitioniert)
- Bayerin / Südstaatlerin (dennoch des Hochdeutschen leidlich mächtig)

Wer hat Lust mit so einem Chaoten im Team zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (11. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Ladies only: Newcomer mit Potenial 

- Alter egal
- Anfänger oder Leute, die noch nicht so lange dabei sind
- ohne/ wenig  Rennerfahrung
- nicht zu ehrgeizig
- nicht traurig, wenns nur wenige Punkte sind

Wenn du mir das erklärst, kann ich auch den Teamleader machen, da ich ja offensichtlich recht oft am Rechner sitze. Du hast ja gemeint, dass das relativ simpel geht. Wenn du magst, können wir auf mal telefonieren, geht schneller. 

Grundsätzlich fände ich ein Treffen super. Vielleicht findet sich dazu ja Bundesländer Ladies gruppenübergreifend. (ihr versteht, was ich sagen will oder?)

Dann haben wir jetzt drei Gruppen:

Ladies only - Schlaubike
Ladies only - "Zusatz" von Bergradlerin
Ladies onliy - Newcomer


----------



## jjules (11. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Also ich kann bieten:
> 
> - Alte Schachtel / Ü40 (faltig, grau, halbblind aber sonst noch recht rüstig)
> - Handicap / chronisch krank (aber guter Dinge und sportlich ambitioniert)
> ...



Ich wär dabei... den gleichn Dialekt hama ja scho amoi. Und da Resd..naja, des geht auch irgendwie zam 

Kann bieten:
- viel Erfahrung im Schlauchwechseln (ich habs zählen aufghört, aber 10 Platten langen heuer wohl nicht)
- ne gewisse Winterhärte... bin letzen Winter doch das ein oder andere Mal morgens an der Isar in die Arbeit geradelt (30km einfach)
- nen Hang zum Schweinehund austreiben (meiner kommt höchstens bei richtig viel Regen raus)


----------



## muirana (11. Oktober 2009)

Ladys only - Newcomer wäre ich gerne dabei....bin ja auch quasi ums Eck. ;o)

Darf momentan zwar nicht raus aufs Bike, aber Rolle und Fitnessstudio hätte ich zu bieten.


----------



## Marcie11 (11. Oktober 2009)

Würd mich auch bei den Newcomern einordnen, wird ja mein erster MTB-Winter... 
Diese Woche hätt ich 18 Punkte geholt, heute alleine 10, das Wetter war ja besser als angesagt, immerhin trocken, aber auch nur von oben.....


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Guad, nacha backmas amoi so oo: Wea mi faschdähd, basst schomoi zwengs Tihmbuiding. 

An Noma? Mei, den dadma aa no findn... Ganz schbondan dad mia eifoin:

*Ladies Only - Weiß wurscht (is)
*


----------



## velo1981 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ladies only: Newcomer:

Marie
muirana
velo


Mensch, das musste ich mir jetzt dreimal laut vorlesen...sprachlich doch recht anspruchsvoll- lol


----------



## die tina (11. Oktober 2009)

Weiß wurscht is - wär ich gern dabei.

Vielleicht können wir ja dann auch mal gemeinsam Punkte sammeln ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich schlage vor, wir finden erst einmal die Teams, die dann diejenige benennen, die das Team offiziell gründet. Diesen (die natürlich mit bestem Beispiel bei Pisswetter und Eiseskälte tapfer voranradeln sollten!  ) gebe ich dann kurz vor WP-Start bei Bedarf die Anleitung zur offiziellen Teamgründung. 

Am 2.11. geht's los!


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

die tina schrieb:


> Weiß wurscht is - wär ich gern dabei.
> 
> Vielleicht können wir ja dann auch mal gemeinsam Punkte sammeln ;-)



Freilich!  

jjules
die tina
bergradlerin
...
...

(Ob wir unseren Teamnamen für Nichtbajuwaren übersetzen müssen?  )


----------



## velo1981 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, benennen ist relativ schwierig, da wir uns untereinander ja nicht gut kennen. Eigentlich brauchen wir ja alle nur irgendwie zueinander finden, weil wir ja im Prinzip alle only Ladies sind und einfach cool - oder so  Vermutlich ist es einfacher, wenn sich einfach noch ein paar melden, die teamleaden und die anderen dann sagen, wo sie mitmachen wollen. Das ist weniger Hickhack...

Yeah...ich freu mich schon! Das ist wird lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (11. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Ladies only: Newcomer:
> 
> Marie
> muirana
> ...



Mar*c*ie, bitte....

Hab grad gesehen, daß wir sogar recht nah beieinander wohnen!


----------



## velo1981 (11. Oktober 2009)

ja stark oder? 

Entschuldigigung, glatt das c vergessen


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Ist eigentlich wer von Euch im Süd-Westen Zuhause? Im Schwarzwald? Im Badischen? Außer Claudia natürlich, das weiß ich ja...


----------



## 1000grad (11. Oktober 2009)

ich auch newcomer, nehmt mich auf...

da würde nur noch einer fehlen.


----------



## velo1981 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ladies only - Newcomer:

muirana
MarCie ;-)
1000grad
velo

Hey, läuft ja super

Ich meld mich mal zum Badminton spielen ab! Bis später


----------



## Marcie11 (11. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Ladies only - Newcomer:
> 
> muirana
> MarCie ;-)
> ...



So isses braaaav.... ( das C meine ich....)

Viel Spaß beim Badmintonspielen!! 
Bringt ja dann demnächst Punkte...


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Bringt ja dann demnächst Punkte...



Komisch, dass man von November bis März immer nur an das Eine denkt...


----------



## Marcie11 (11. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Komisch, dass man von November bis März immer nur an das Eine denkt...



*lach*, ich fang jetzt schon an, ständig im Kopf die Punkte zu zählen.....


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> *lach*, ich fang jetzt schon an, ständig im Kopf die Punkte zu zählen.....



Klares Symptom für eine fortgeschrittene WP-Psychose!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (11. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Klares Symptom für eine fortgeschrittene WP-Psychose!



Ist das heilbar? 
Ich denke, spätestens im Frühjahr geht das wieder vorbei....


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Ist das heilbar?



Es handelt sich um eine spontan-sporadische Erkrankung, die nur in den Wintermonaten und nur im Rahmen eines gewissen Forums für stollenbereifte ZweiradlerInnen auftritt. Eine Impfung dagegen, wie sie von nichtradfahrenden PartnerInnen immer wieder mal gefordert wird, ist übrigens sinnlos...


----------



## swe68 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi Gina, ich biete mich natürlich für Dein Team an.
Du weisst, mich kann meine chronische Krankheit immer mal (hoffentlich) kurzzeitig erlegen, aber ich bemühe mich zur Zeit, vor ihr wegzurennen  Und vielleicht habe ich zusätzlich zu den Bergzielen auch noch ein ganz spezielles Ziel....
Bin Hessin, glaube mir, die können auch seltsam sein. Und nach Bayern fahre ich immer mal gern (morgen abend nur durch - geschäftlich in die Schweiz)


----------



## jjules (11. Oktober 2009)

Weiß wurscht is - wie cool! 
ich gewöhn mich besser mal auch schon ans Punkte zählen...
dieses WE warens dann..hm..9..2.und 2 also, 13...bißl fies ists ja schon
dass man bei Alternativen Sportarten nur maximal zwei bekommt, aber naja, is hoid a Radl-Pokal!!


----------



## Mrs_Jones (11. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
also ich würd auch gern beim weißwurscht team mitmachen 

Da ich seit gestern auch stolze Rennrad-Besitzerin bin, ist die Motivation gleich noch größer! Das schicke Teil  muss ja schließlich gassigefahren werden 

LG Kathrin


----------



## karmakiller (11. Oktober 2009)

ich bin für 
Ladies Only Newcomer - Fighting Couchpotatoes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (11. Oktober 2009)

kaum ist man den ganzen Tag mit dem mountain bike unterwegs, schon gibts hier eine Seite  neuer Beiträge ... 

Weiß Wurscht könnte passen - jedoch mag ich die genauso wenig wie den Leberkäs'  - ich mag da eher die Buletten (hoffe det muß man den gebürtlichen Bajuwaren nicht übersetzen) (gibts eigentlich einen smily für schnell weg und sich verstecken  )

@ Gina, nein im Ernst: wenns doch nach räumlicher Nähe, Motivation und Alter gehen sollte, nimmst mich in Deinem Weißwurschtring mit auf?


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Oktober 2009)

O.k. Bergradlerin, gegen soviel Diktatur  bin ich machtlos und ergebe mich meinem Schiksal 
"Sofanordwand" war auch klasse! Gefällt mir besser als die englischen Namen, ist aber nicht so wichtig.

Ihr könnt mich zu einem Anfängerteam (und Ü 40...) zuordnen, wäre natürlich schön, wenn Jemand auch aus dem Süden dabei wäre.



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich wer von Euch im Süd-Westen Zuhause? Im Schwarzwald? Im Badischen? ...



Bodensee (westlicher Teil)! Noch Jemand vom Bodensee  oder Schwarzwald?


----------



## cmg20 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich . Komm aus Vorarlberg (österreichische Seite). Also wohl eher der östliche Teil des Bodensees.

Und ich wär auch sehr gerne bei "Ladies only - Newcomer" dabei, ist ja mein erster Winterpokal. Fänd ich super, wenn das ginge.

War heute grad per Bike in Friedrichshafen. Reine Fahrzeit ungefähr 4,5 Stunden (hin & retour), wären also - wenn ich richtig rechne - 18 Punkte gewesen. Ich schätze mal, das werd ich ab dem 2.11. noch öfters machen - perfektes GA-Training . Genau das was mir noch fehlt.

Juhu, ich freu mich auch schon wenn endlich los geht!

LG


----------



## velo1981 (11. Oktober 2009)

Halli hallo,
(vom schlägern zurück...)

Dann ist das Newcomer Team zu fünft. 

juuuuuuhuuuuuuuu...

Ich hab das Team mal gegründet. Jetzt muss ich nur noch lernen, wie ich euch da rein bekomme ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Oktober 2009)

Und ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich verzählt habe, oder ob das *Weiß wurscht is(s)*   Team nun zu sechst ist...


----------



## Cristina (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

würde gerne einen Team im Norden haben.

Ladies only- die Nodlichter oder 
Ladies only- Sofanordwand -laut Gina ;-)

Spaß und die Motivation zum Sport in der kalten und dunklen Jahreszeit steht im Vordergrung.
Ich fahre 2x in der Woche MTB und am WE eine längere Tour.
Eisenhauer 1-2x in der Woche zur Kräftigung.

Also Mädels...
wer noch?

1.Cristina
2....
3...
4...
5...


LG Cristina


----------



## Iselz (12. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Team mal gegründet. Jetzt muss ich nur noch lernen, wie ich euch da rein bekomme ;-)



...einfach auf den grünen Knopf drücken bei den leuten, die beitreten möchsten und schon könnt ihr starten (naja, wenns denn schon november wäre, hihi)


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Oktober 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bodensee (westlicher Teil)! Noch Jemand vom Bodensee  oder Schwarzwald?



Bike2bfree ist aus Lörrach. Passt das vielleicht so halbwegs? Naja, ich weiß, so richtig nebenan ist das nicht, aber wie genau nehmt Ihr´s?


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Oktober 2009)

*Team Ladies Only - Weiß wurscht is(s)*


jjules
die tina
bergradlerin
mtbbee
Mrs_Jones

Wir gewinnen!!!    (Naja, an Erfahrung sicher... )

Stephanie? Bitte sei nicht traurig, aber die Genannten wohnen nicht weit voneinander entfernt - ich denke, das ist ein gutes Argument, daraus ein Team zu bilden. Notfalls fährt man einfach kurz vorbei und scheucht eine Verweigerin aus dem Bett!


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Oktober 2009)

Ladies, die Teams kann man schon gründen!  

Darf ich die Damen nach nebenan in die Kabine der Weißwurschzuzlerinnen bitten?  
Das Team ist gegründet, Ihr müsst nur auf "Winterpokal" gehen (ganz oben auf der Seite), das Team suchen und Mitglied werden. Ich schalte Euch dann frei.

Die Spannung steigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (12. Oktober 2009)

Team Ladies Only - Weiß wurscht is(s)  cooler Name ... gesagt - getan - zweite


----------



## barbarissima (12. Oktober 2009)

Komme gerade erst vom Wochenendtrip wieder und sehe, dass ihr die Teams schon einteilt  Da ich jetzt noch nicht so ganz detailliert nachgelesen habe, mal kurz ne Frage: Hat sich noch ein zweites süddeutsches Team gebildet, in dem noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei wäre?  Ich bin aus Heidenheim. Da ist der Bodensee, Allgäu, oder Vorarlberg keine wirkliche Entfernung


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Komme gerade erst vom Wochenendtrip wieder und sehe, dass ihr die Teams schon einteilt  Da ich jetzt noch nicht so ganz detailliert nachgelesen habe, mal kurz ne Frage: Hat sich noch ein zweites süddeutsches Team gebildet, in dem noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei wäre?  Ich bin aus Heidenheim. Da ist der Bodensee, Allgäu, oder Vorarlberg keine wirkliche Entfernung



Ein Blick in die Runde... Da sollte noch was gehen in Sachen Weißwurschtäquator!  
Lade Dir doch die entsprechenden Damen einfach ein?!


----------



## swe68 (12. Oktober 2009)

wer will mit mir in ein Team?


----------



## barbarissima (12. Oktober 2009)

Also, dann bilde ich jetzt mal ein zweites *Team für den Süden  *Namensvorschlag: *Die Bergziegen * (muss aber nicht sein)

*1. *barbarissima
*2. ....*
*3. ....*
*4. ....*
*5. ....*

Ich erwarte euch Mädels


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Oktober 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> wer will mit mir in ein Team?




  

Es tut mir sooooo leid!!!


----------



## Cristina (12. Oktober 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde gerne einen Team im Norden haben.
> 
> ...



Sonst Niemand aus dem Norden?


----------



## Iselz (12. Oktober 2009)

Wir würden Ladies Only - Sektion Dresden an den Start bringen:

- Iselz
- Christin
- Cäci
- Sandra 
- Birgit
--> oben genannte Mädels wurden noch nicht gelistet und ich weiß auch deren "Forumsnamen" noch nicht, aber ich wollt uns schonmal anmelden ;-) vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand aus der Gegend, für die ein oder andere gemeinsame Ausfahrt (auch wenns Team schon voll ist...!)


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Oktober 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Sonst Niemand aus dem Norden?



Hm, ich hab ca. 30 km bis Niedersachsen, ist das schon Norden?

Gruß Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Oktober 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> Wir würden Ladies Only - Sektion Dresden an den Start bringen:
> 
> - Iselz
> - Christin
> ...



Super! Dann melde Dein Team doch gleich an! Du gehst einfach auf Winterpokal, und folgst der Anleitung ("Mein Team").


----------



## speciallady (12. Oktober 2009)

swe68: wer will mit mir in ein Team? 

hallo stephanie, wollen wir ein rhein-main team gründen? komme aus ffm und würde mich über ein lokales team freuen 

lg sabine


----------



## velo1981 (13. Oktober 2009)

Mensch, hier gehts ja richtig rund. Hab jetzt bei allen ein grünes Häkchen 

Muss ich sonst irgendwas machen oder war das jetzt erstmal alles? Wenns los geht, tragen doch einfach alle ihre Trainingszeiten ein. Hab ich da was zu tun? Nicht, dass ich was vergesse oder so.

Noch knapp 20 Tage...


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Muss ich sonst irgendwas machen oder war das jetzt erstmal alles? Wenns los geht, tragen doch einfach alle ihre Trainingszeiten ein. Hab ich da was zu tun? Nicht, dass ich was vergesse oder so.



Besuch ein Führungkräfteseminar, damit Du Dein Team auch zu Höchstleistungen motivieren kannst!  

Ansonsten: Beine hoch, regenerieren, Energie tanken,  - am 2.11. geht´s los!


----------



## 42des (13. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also, dann bilde ich jetzt mal ein zweites *Team für den Süden  *Namensvorschlag: *Die Bergziegen * (muss aber nicht sein)
> 
> *1. *barbarissima
> *2. ....*
> ...


 
Also ich wäre dabei - und die Bergziegen fände ich gut.

Meldest Du ein Team an? Ist da noch wer draußen in der kalten Welt, damit wir auch auf 5 Damen kommen? Andrea?

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## 42des (13. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Stephanie? Bitte sei nicht traurig, aber die Genannten wohnen nicht weit voneinander entfernt - ich denke, das ist ein gutes Argument, daraus ein Team zu bilden. Notfalls fährt man einfach kurz vorbei und scheucht eine Verweigerin aus dem Bett!


 
Uuuuiiii, hier gelten ja harte Sitten. Gut, dass wir das bei den rennradlern noch nicht eingeführt haben 

Liebe Grüße,

Ina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (13. Oktober 2009)

Wo soll ich hin? Eigentlich Duesseldorf (ist das Norden oder doch Rhein Main?), aber derzeit in Genf (ausser ab und zu am WE, dann wieder Duesseldorf).. packt mich einfach irgendwo rein


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

42des schrieb:


> Andrea?



Andrea ist... Tja, wo wohl? Im Urlaub! In Südtirol. *Biken!!*    :kotz:  

Aber ich denke, Ihr könnt sie einplanen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

42des schrieb:


> Uuuuiiii, hier gelten ja harte Sitten. Gut, dass wir das bei den rennradlern noch nicht eingeführt haben



Denkste!


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2009)

42des schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dabei - und die Bergziegen fände ich gut.
> 
> Meldest Du ein Team an? Ist da noch wer draußen in der kalten Welt, damit wir auch auf 5 Damen kommen? Andrea?
> 
> ...


 
Na bitte, das 2. Team für den Süden hat schon zwei Mitglieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kann mir gerade auch nicht vorstellen, dass wir die einzigen beiden sind, die noch aus dem Süden kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, meldet euch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Team ist offen für Jung und Alt, für Newcomer und für Profis, Große und Kleine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die einzige Bedingung ist der Besitz eines Mountainbikes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. barbarissima
2. 42des
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...

Sobald wir komplett sind, melde ich das Team an (oder macht man das schon vorher?)


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sobald wir komplett sind, melde ich das Team an (oder macht man das schon vorher?)



Mach´s doch einfach gleich und wirb dann dafür! Damit wird es übersichtlicher. 

Apropos Übersichtlichkeit: Ich schlage vor, jedes Team eröffnet einen eigenen Thread - ähnlich dem, den ich schon aufgemacht habe - und tauscht sich dort über Strategien und Taktiken aus. Natürlich werden wir anderen Teamies da niemals reingucken...


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2009)

So, die *"Ladies Only - Die Bergziegen"* wurden soeben für den Winterpokal angemeldet


----------



## radfee2000 (13. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Wo soll ich hin? Eigentlich Duesseldorf (ist das Norden oder doch Rhein Main?), aber derzeit in Genf (ausser ab und zu am WE, dann wieder Duesseldorf).. packt mich einfach irgendwo rein


 
Hilfe, gerade mal bischen geradelt und gearbeitet und schon sind hier massig Teams entstanden. Wow! 
Muss man schon Torschlusspanik haben??? 

Habe mal eine kleine Statistik gemacht, danach hat der Süden gut zwei Teams und Rhein/Main sollte auch eins zusammen kriegen. 

Zieht man etwa von Köln nach Dresden ne Linie (Team Dresden ist schon komplett), bleibt noch ein Platz 
im Team Bergisches Land-"Newcomer mit Potenzial" frei. 

Dann gibt es noch ca. drei Damen aus dem Norden/ Niedersachsen/ Lipperland 
und ca. vier (einschliesslich dir) aus dem Rhein/Ruhrgebiet. 

karmakiller und creatini haben leider noch keine Angabe gemacht. 

Insgesamt sollte es aber noch für zwei Mitte/Nord-Teams reichen. Außerdem kommen hoffentlich noch ein paar Mädels dazu.

Ich warte noch ein paar Tage ab...


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

Denkt aber bei der Namensfindung bitte an die "korrekte" Teambezeichnung, damit wir als Großes Ganzes wahrgenommen werden! Wäre doch schade, wenn wir selbst uns nicht mehr identifizieren könnten...  

Super, hier tut sich wirklich was! Wir werden mit Frauenpower die Jungs überrollen!


----------



## bike2bfree (13. Oktober 2009)

Und wo "darf" ich in's Team???

Bin in Südbaden zu Hause - Lörrach !


----------



## Surfmoe (13. Oktober 2009)

Jahaa.. Rhein/Ruhrgebiet.. da will ich hin.. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (13. Oktober 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab ca. 30 km bis Niedersachsen, ist das schon Norden?
> 
> Gruß Tine



Na klar
Nördlich halt

1.Cristina
2.Echinopsis
3...
4...
5...

traut euch

Cristina


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2009)

bike2bfree schrieb:


> Und wo "darf" ich in's Team???
> 
> Bin in Südbaden zu Hause - Lörrach !


 Süden ist Süden 
Darfst dich bei den Bergziegen ganz wie zu Hause fühlen


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Oktober 2009)

Mit Ü 40 verliert man doch leicht mal den Überblick 
Bin ich schon in einem Team? Eher nicht, gell?
Die Süden-Newcomer sind schon voll, da blieben die Süden-Bergziegen, wobei bei mir die "Bergab-Esel" besser passen würden. 

Denke mal es gibt genügend Leute im Süden und da ich beruflich regelmäßig vom Bodensee in den Norden muß - so richtig in den Norden (HH und Kiel) - würde ich mich freuen im "Sofanordwand-Team" mitmachen zu dürfen, falls Bedarf besteht, wenn das Christina möchte. Mir scheint das Sofanordwand-Team besser zu meiner Einstellung zu passen  als Bergziegen, bergauf ist nicht gerade meine Stärke...

Muß ich mich jetzt in dem Team anmelden oder "klickt" mich der Teamchef an?

Grüße und Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2009)

Votec Tox und Bike2bfree wären aus meiner Sicht schon sehr kompatibel...


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mit Ü 40 verliert man doch leicht mal den Überblick
> Bin ich schon in einem Team? Eher nicht, gell?
> Die Süden-Newcomer sind schon voll, da blieben die Süden-Bergziegen, wobei bei mir die "Bergab-Esel" besser passen würden.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn erst mal der erste Schnee gefallen ist, und meine Spione haben mir signalisiert, dass das in den Bergen schon der Fall ist, dann tun wir uns mit dem bergauffahren alle etwas schwer  Also habe mal keine Scheu, dich im Team deiner Heimat anzumelden. Wir wollen ja vielleicht auch mal ein gemeinsames Ründchen um den Bodensee oder so drehen


----------



## Cristina (13. Oktober 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mit Ü 40 verliert man doch leicht mal den Überblick
> Bin ich schon in einem Team? Eher nicht, gell?
> Die Süden-Newcomer sind schon voll, da blieben die Süden-Bergziegen, wobei bei mir die "Bergab-Esel" besser passen würden.
> 
> Denke mal es gibt genügend Leute im Süden und da ich beruflich regelmäßig vom Bodensee in den Norden muß - so richtig in den Norden (HH und Kiel) - würde ich mich freuen im "Sofanordwand-Team" mitmachen zu dürfen, falls Bedarf besteht, wenn das Christina möchte.



Aber klar 


Votec Tox schrieb:


> Muß ich mich jetzt in dem Team anmelden oder "klickt" mich der Teamchef an?
> 
> Grüße und Danke für die Hilfe!



Du mußt dich anmelden:
Winterpokal->Mein Team->vorhandenem Team beitreten-> 
Ladies Only - Sofanordwand

Ich klicke dich dann frei  

zur Zeit im Team *Ladies Only - Sofanordwand*

*1.Cristina
2.Echinopsis
3.Votec Tox
4...
5...*

Meld dich mal, wenn du im Norden bist...

Gruß
Cristina ohne "h"


----------



## radfee2000 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hey, cool. Jetzt gibts schon Schlammcatchen um die Mitfahrerinnen 
Kein Gezerre bitte!! 

@surfmoe: Habe soeben einen Frauenteam-thread für Bochum entdeckt. Warum ist keine davon hier? 
Haben die sich eigentlich jemals gemeldet?


----------



## Surfmoe (13. Oktober 2009)

@radfee
Nee.. ich glaub die wollen unter sich bleiben 

Kenne jedenfalls keine der Bochumer..


----------



## radfee2000 (13. Oktober 2009)

Habe mal eine angeschrieben... aber ich denke, der thread ist eingeschlafen... 

Sollen wir dann mal "Ruhrpott-Miezen" werden, oder der "Rhein-Ruhr-Express"? 
Vielleicht bei entsprechender Witterung auch die "Eis-Schnittchen"...?
Hätte auch ne Schnittmenge mit den "kühlen Blonden"! 
Hast du noch ein paar Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (13. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...Also habe mal keine Scheu, dich im Team deiner Heimat anzumelden. Wir wollen ja vielleicht auch mal ein gemeinsames Ründchen um den Bodensee oder so drehen



Liebe Bärbel!
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Da ich erst Forumsanfänger und ebenso WP - Neuling bin, habe ich mich mal bei den Nordlichtern eingetragen.
Ich würde mich jedoch sehr über gemeinsame Ründchen um den Bodensee freuen! Vielleicht kannst Du mich motivieren besser und mehr bergauf zu fahren! Am Sonntag habe ich wieder den Verlockungen des Gondeltransportes in Klosters nicht widerstehen können 

Hallo Cristina!
Habe mich bei Deinem Team eingetragen, hoffe, daß Ihr es gemütlich angehen laßt und ich nicht Eure Spaßbremse sein werde  aber ich kann wenigstens ein paar Skitourenpunkte zum Sofanordwandteam beisteuern 
Bin ab Freitag für gut zwei Wochen im Norden, kann Dir ja mal eine PN schicken.

Grüße!


----------



## Cristina (13. Oktober 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Cristina!
> Habe mich bei Deinem Team eingetragen, hoffe, daß Ihr es gemütlich angehen laßt und ich nicht Eure Spaßbremse sein werde  aber ich kann wenigstens ein paar Skitourenpunkte zum Sofanordwandteam beisteuern
> Bin ab Freitag für gut zwei Wochen im Norden, kann Dir ja mal eine PN schicken.
> 
> Grüße!



Gerne,

vielleicht mag du dein Bike mitbringen, dann kann man vielleicht noch ne Runde biken, bevor ich mich nach Sardinien aufmache 

@Echinopsis
magst du dich anmelden?

Hab zwar das Team in die Wege gebracht, aber es geht immer noch demokratisch oder so 

Cristina


----------



## Colliz1000 (14. Oktober 2009)

Also ich versuche es noch einmal.

Da ja einige wahrscheinlich noch keine Gruppe gefunden haben, würde ich jetzt noch mal anbieten:

"Ladies only - voller Einsatz -"

(für alle, die außer MTB noch andere Sportarten machen (RR, laufen etc.)

oder

"Ladies only - Grünschnäbel"

Das würde halt auf fast alle passen!

Wenn sich jetzt noch einige melden, würde ich eine Gruppe eröffnen.

LG
Nicole


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Oktober 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Gerne,
> 
> vielleicht mag du dein Bike mitbringen, dann kann man vielleicht noch ne Runde biken, bevor ich mich nach Sardinien aufmache
> 
> Cristina



Hallo Cristina!
Kein Problem, ein MTB steht immer da oben, somit muß ich es nicht hin und her schleppen. (Habe Dir eine PN geschickt.)
Und gehts nach Sardinien zum radeln? Ich seh schon, mehr Nordwand als Sofa 
Grüße!


----------



## Surfmoe (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich find beide Gruppen von Colliz toll.. weiss gar nicht wo ich reinsoll.. Mach noch ne Menge anderer Sportarten.. und bin erst seit einem Jahr beim MTB etwa...


----------



## 42des (14. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> So, die *"Ladies Only - Die Bergziegen"* wurden soeben für den Winterpokal angemeldet


 

Hallo an alle südlich vom Weisswurst-Äquator!

Wir sind jetzt schon zu zweit, suchen aber noch fleissige Puktesammler(innen) zur Verstärkung. Loss geht's!

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Ina, darf ich für´s Protokoll festhalten, dass Du eine Ziege bist?


----------



## Surfmoe (14. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Liebe Ina, darf ich für´s Protokoll festhalten, dass Du eine Ziege bist?



Dann will ich aber Schaaf sein..


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Oktober 2009)

Meine Güte, da kuckt man hier mal zwei Tage lang nicht rein und schon geht die Post ab!

@Cristina: So, hab mich angemeldet. Unter Woche komme ich zwar nicht wirklich aufs Rad, weil ich zu lange arbeite, dafür packe ich den Renner auf die Rolle. Ich hoffe,ich kann auch etliche Punkte beisteuern. Wenn ich mein Rücklicht wiederfinde, könnte ich eigentlich ab und zu mal den Drahtesel für den Weg zur Arbeit bemühen. Hauptsache Bewegung 

Grüße Tine


----------



## Cristina (14. Oktober 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Meine Güte, da kuckt man hier mal zwei Tage lang nicht rein und schon geht die Post ab!
> 
> @Cristina: So, hab mich angemeldet. Unter Woche komme ich zwar nicht wirklich aufs Rad, weil ich zu lange arbeite, dafür packe ich den Renner auf die Rolle. Ich hoffe,ich kann auch etliche Punkte beisteuern. Wenn ich mein Rücklicht wiederfinde, könnte ich eigentlich ab und zu mal den Drahtesel für den Weg zur Arbeit bemühen. Hauptsache Bewegung
> 
> Grüße Tine



Freigeklickt 

die Sofanordwand braucht noch zwei Bikerinnen, aus dem Norden kommend, ab und zu im Norden, im Norden arbeitend oder irgendwann im Norden...

Liebe Grüße,
Cristina


----------



## 42des (14. Oktober 2009)

Äääähm, nur mal gerade ein Vorschlag an alle - bevor wir neue Teams machen, sollten wir die existierenden bevölkern. Wir sollten den Jungs keine Chance geben indem wir nur 2 oder 3 Mädels im Team sind.

Also erst gucken, dann registrieren.

Ach ja, ganz uneigennützig bin ich ja nicht. Wir sind bei den Bergziegen noch zu zweit 

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## 42des (14. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Liebe Ina, darf ich für´s Protokoll festhalten, dass Du eine Ziege bist?


 
Was genau hattest Du gerade gesagt???  

Ina


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2009)

42des schrieb:


> Was genau hattest Du gerade gesagt???
> 
> Ina




  Nix nix...  

Bike2bfree ist Claudia aus Lörrach. Die könntest Du noch aufnehmen. Sie sucht ein Team, weil meines so schnell voll war. Und jetzt ist sie ganz traurig und einsam...


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nix nix...
> 
> Bike2bfree ist Claudia aus Lörrach. Die könntest Du noch aufnehmen. Sie sucht ein Team, weil meines so schnell voll war. Und jetzt ist sie ganz traurig und einsam...


 
Claudia muss nicht mehr traurig sein, sie kommt zu uns  
Und sollte noch ein Südlicht traurig sein, wir haben im Bergziegenteam noch Kapazitäten frei


----------



## starlit (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Bergziegen, habt ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich 

Ich bin die Annette aus Konstanz, Ü40 und nicht blond, und würde gerne mal wieder mitmachen beim Winterpokal. Vor zwei Jahren hat mich die Punktezählerei sehr motiviert, vielleicht klappt das diesen Winter auch...

Mein Vorsatz für den Winter: biken, wenns irgendwie geht! Bei Schnee (gibts leider am Bodensee viel zu selten) gerne, bei Schmuddelwetter und Schlamm kostets Überwindung 

Alternativ Laufen, Fitnessstudio und Spinning.
Müsste ein paar Punkte geben...


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Claudia muss nicht mehr traurig sein, sie kommt zu uns



Na dann: gib ihr ein grünes Häkchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (15. Oktober 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> swe68: wer will mit mir in ein Team?
> 
> hallo stephanie, wollen wir ein rhein-main team gründen? komme aus ffm und würde mich über ein lokales team freuen
> 
> lg sabine



Hi, ich war ein bißchen auf Geschäftsreise.....
hast Du schon andere aus R.-M. gefunden?
Ich würde theoretisch auch hier reinpassen:


Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Also ich versuche es noch einmal.
> 
> Da ja einige wahrscheinlich noch keine Gruppe gefunden haben, würde ich jetzt noch mal anbieten:
> 
> ...



... bin aber gegen den Namen "Grünschnäbel".  (außer zur Täuschung ... )
Ich mache viel anderen Sport zur Zeit, wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist mein MTB dieses Jahr komplett zu kurz gekommen.

Gibt es hier überhaupt noch jd. aus R.-M.?


----------



## karmakiller (15. Oktober 2009)

Schlechte Punktelieferantin sucht Team 
Bin MTB-only-Sportlerin und im Winter ist es bedingt durch Arbeit und Dunkelheit schwierig unter der Woche zu fahren... 
Wer hat noch Platz für mich   ?


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Starlit sich noch anmeldet, dann haben die Bergziegen noch ein freies Plätzchen  Kannste gerne haben


----------



## Cristina (15. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wenn Starlit sich noch anmeldet, dann haben die Bergziegen noch ein freies Plätzchen  Kannste gerne haben



Neues aus der Sofanordwand, zur Zeit im Team:

1.Cristina
2.Echinopsis
3.Votec Tox
4.Isali 
5...

@isali
schön das du dich angemeldet hast, vielleicht hast du mal Lust auf HH

es gibt noch ein Platz zu vergeben..
Wer traut sich

Es reicht wenn frau ab und zu im Norden unterwegs ist 

Cristina


----------



## tantemucki (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi Mädels,

ich mach auch mit!!! Wohne im Outback von München. Welches Team nimmt mich?? 
@Bergradlerin: Wir haben uns letztes Jahr bei der Kreismeisterschaft kennengelernt, konnst di no erinnern? Erwarte Dich näxtes Jahr aufm Rennen am Tegernsee 

LG
Angie


----------



## isali (16. Oktober 2009)

@ Cristina
Klar hab ich mal Lust auf HH. Und du vielleicht mal auf den Odenwald? 

Gruß, 
Isa


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein Update zum* BergziegenTeam:*

1. barbarissima
2. 42des
3. bike2bfree
4. tantemucki
5. (starlit?)

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden (Schneeregen ) und der November kommen und dann können wir durchstarten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ich freue mich schon so


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo speciallady und colliz1000 - ich würde gerne ein Team mit euch gründen.

speciallady, fühlst Du Dich auch in einem nicht reinen RM-Team wohl? Machst Du außer MTB noch anderen Sport?
Colliz1000, hast Du noch Interesse?

Danke für Feedback!


----------



## marcy2 (17. Oktober 2009)

Na, das Wetter past ja. Ist noch gar nicht so kalt auf´m Feldberg (Taunus), so um 3grad. Wenn der Wind nicht wäre, wärs noch schöner.

Gibt es eigentlich schon ein Rhein/ Main- Team? Würde da gerne mitmachen? Oder welches Team hat noch Plätze frei?

lg
marcy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2009)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Na, das Wetter past ja. Ist noch gar nicht so kalt auf´m Feldberg (Taunus), so um 3grad. Wenn der Wind nicht wäre, wärs noch schöner.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich schon ein Rhein/ Main- Team? Würde da gerne mitmachen? Oder welches Team hat noch Plätze frei?
> 
> ...



OK - Rhein Main scheint so langsam "andere Sportarten" zu schlagen (das war die zweite Option, die spannend für mich wäre). Wir wären wohl schon zu dritt, wenn speciallady immer noch mitmachen will!
Wie wollen wir unser Team nennen?
Ladies only - .... Vorschläge gerne!


----------



## nikka (18. Oktober 2009)

hi mädels,

mensch, da hab ich mal ein paar tage nicht gelesen und nun das...da komme ich gar nicht mehr hinterher.

ich würde auch gern ein team gründen:
ladies only - *artic girls*

wahlweise auch:

ladies only - *+/-40*

wer ist dabei?

lg nikka


----------



## Honigblume (18. Oktober 2009)

- zurückmeld -

Bin auch wieder an Bord  

Hab den Fred eben überflogen und wer ist denn noch in der Ruhrgebietsecke teamlos, außer Radfee und mir?


----------



## Cristina (18. Oktober 2009)

nikka schrieb:


> hi mädels,
> 
> mensch, da hab ich mal ein paar tage nicht gelesen und nun das...da komme ich gar nicht mehr hinterher.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nikka,

macht es nicht Sinn die vorhandenen Teams erstmal zu besetzen?
Die Sofanordwand such noch ein Mitglied 
Wir kommen aus den großraum Norden aus HH SL und Niedersachsen oder sind häufiger in diesen Ländern, in NRW bin ich auch häufiger, da ich in Witten aufgewachsen bin.

Vielleicht überlegst du dir das ja noch...

Liebe Grüße Cristina


----------



## Cristina (18. Oktober 2009)

isali schrieb:


> @ Cristina
> Klar hab ich mal Lust auf HH. Und du vielleicht mal auf den Odenwald?
> 
> Gruß,
> Isa



Jetzt geht es erstmal nach Sardinien....
Ich kann nur bei der Rückfahrt, dich oder Marco mitnehmen, die Hinfahrt geht nicht über BS.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## SteffiTycoon (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt habe ich jede der 10 Seiten durchgearbeitet und von Eintrag zu Eintrag mehr Lust bekommen mitzumachen.
@radfee:


radfee2000 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine angeschrieben... aber ich denke, der thread ist eingeschlafen...


Ich war's ! Danke dafür! Habe den Bochumer Thread nur hochgeholt, weil ich nach anderen Bikerinnen in Bochum +Umgebung gesucht habe.

Gibt's jetzt schon ein Team im Ruhrgebiet? Ich könnte regelmäßiges Laufen (min. 1x pro Woche), MTB am WE und abundzu Rolle beitragen.
Je nachdem, wie ich arbeiten muß!

Da ich momentan noch krank bin, habe ich bis zum 02.11. Wiederanlaufphase und bin dann hoffentlich wieder fit. 

Bin gespannt, was jetzt kommt! Steffi

PS: "Ruhrpott-Miezen" - fänd ich ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 

ich blicke zwar noch nicht völlig durch, der "Winterpokal" ist mir neu und ich war zugegebenermaßen zu faul, alle Seiten durchzulesen. 

Ich wohne in der Gegend um HD, bin derzeit krank und seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gefahren, außerdem sicher ziemlich unfit. Auch kann ich nicht sagen, welche Umfänge ich leisten kann. 

Wenns darum nicht so sehr geht, bin ich aber gern dabei (U30, Raum Heidelberg)


----------



## trhaflhow (19. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Claudia muss nicht mehr traurig sein, sie kommt zu uns
> Und sollte noch ein Südlicht traurig sein, wir haben im Bergziegenteam noch Kapazitäten frei



würde mitmachen hast ne pn


----------



## velo1981 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
momentan sind es 5 Ladies only Teams. Das macht schon was her, find ich. Noch zwei Wochen!!!

Mich motiviert der Winterpokal jetzt schon! Jedes Mal überlege ich, wieviele Punkte das jetzt gewesen wären und freue mich. Wenn ich mal faul bin, denke ich, wenn jetzt Winterpokal schon angefangen hätte...tztzt, dein armes Team.

Also, bei mir funktioniert das schon mal...Schade, dass der Winterpokal nicht auch das Gewicht kontrolliert, dann könnte ich mir wahrscheinlich auch leichter die Futterage verkneifen...


----------



## 1000grad (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie jetzt, Minuspunkte für jede Tafel Schokolade


----------



## muirana (19. Oktober 2009)

1000grad schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Minuspunkte für jede Tafel Schokolade



Hm...wie soll ich denn dann Punkte zusammenbekommen????


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag nur...

Noch weiß ich nicht, wer dafür verantwortlich ist. Aber wenn ich den/die finde...


----------



## Iselz (19. Oktober 2009)

wie hat mir letztens eine freundin erklären wollen? sie ist gern viel eis mit gutem gewissen, da ihr körper ja dadurch soviel zutun hat (quasi die körpertemperatur erhalten), dass sie auch ordentlich kalorien verbraucht... hihi!


----------



## Polldi (19. Oktober 2009)

Sodele Mädels! 

Nu' hab ich mich endlich von der Bikeshredderin (  ) aus Dortmund überreden lassen wieder in den Konkurrenzkampf zu treten, da scheint unser "Letztjahresteam" gestorben zu sein 

Hab jetzt nicht die Zeit alle Beiträge durchzuscannen, welches nicht überehrgeizige Mädelsteam aus dem Ruhrpott noch Verstärkung sucht.

Würde wohl mitradeln, ein wenig Laufen, Studio und gaaanz viel Outdoor-Rackerei, für die es leider keine oder zu wenig Punkte gibt 

Ihr müßt mir nur sagen, wo noch wer gesucht wird 

(Das Bochum-Frauen-Team lebte übrigens noch nie wirklich-Eure Vermutung hier stimmte  )

Liebe Grüße, Silke


----------



## Honigblume (19. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt ja eben noch kein Team fürs Ruhrgebiet...

Ich geh mal eins anmelden...

Ladies Only - Die Mädels aus dem Pott


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich mal schnell dazwischenblöken?  

Ich schlage vor, dass alle schon in Gründung befindlichen Teams sich in eigenen Threads verewigen. Das schafft Übersichtlichkeit. Und hier könnte man dann Suchanfragen posten.

Nur so eine Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (19. Oktober 2009)

Kann nen Thread aufmachen, keine Frage, wird erst mal nur nen Monolog  hoffe, das wird sich noch ändern


----------



## SteffiTycoon (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt auch mal den Mädels aus dem Pott angeschlossen. Nehmt Ihr mich auf?

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## speciallady (19. Oktober 2009)

swe68;hast Du schon andere aus R.-M. gefunden?


hallo stephanie,

diesmal war ich auf geschäftsreise. 

also ich bin gerne dabei, fahre mtb, crosser, fitnesstudio, laufe und schwimme ab und zu. meinen umfang für diesen winter kann ich aber wegen grösserem projekt auf der arbeit nicht ganz abschätzen. ausserdem spiele ich taiko... sollte zumindest als alternative sportart gelten. und fahre fast jeden tag mit dem rad zur arbeit

vorschlag: ladies only- hurra, die hesse komme

..bin eigentlich aus bayern 

lg sabine


----------



## radfee2000 (19. Oktober 2009)

@ MÄDELS AUSM POTT 

Juchuuu, nach einer Woche Zurückhaltung ist mein Wunsch-Team entstanden! 
Bin dabei!

Wir sehen uns im Ruhrpott-Fred

Tschüssikowski


----------



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2009)

Sabine - Team ist gegründet - Thread und Team warten auf Dich!


----------



## velo1981 (19. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,
im Studio hab ich über die Bepunktung nachgedacht. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wären 20 Minuten auf dem Laufband 1 Punkt. Gehört der Cross Trainer auch zum Laufen?

Trennt man dann das Training auf? Wenn ich zb zum Aufwärmen oder nach dem Gerätetraining Rad fahre, muss ich das extra aufschreiben? 
Oder trägt man einfach die Gesamtzeit Studioaufenthalt ein?


----------



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> im Studio hab ich über die Bepunktung nachgedacht. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wären 20 Minuten auf dem Laufband 1 Punkt. Gehört der Cross Trainer auch zum Laufen?
> 
> Trennt man dann das Training auf? Wenn ich zb zum Aufwärmen oder nach dem Gerätetraining Rad fahre, muss ich das extra aufschreiben?
> Oder trägt man einfach die Gesamtzeit Studioaufenthalt ein?



Hi,
ich mache es so:
Wenn ich mich nur aufwärme, dann ist es eine Einheit.
Wenn ich richtig Ausdauer trainiere und außerdem Krafttraining mache, dann sind es zwei Einheiten.
Cross Trainer zählt leider nicht zum Laufen 
Ich habe die Regeln nicht gemacht.


----------



## velo1981 (19. Oktober 2009)

ok, dann weiß ich bescheid. Regeln sind schon ok. irgendwie muss man sich ja festlegen.


----------



## Cristina (20. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> ok, dann weiß ich bescheid. Regeln sind schon ok. irgendwie muss man sich ja festlegen.




Die Sofanordwand ist komplett

Morgen Neues in einem neuen Thread.


Gruß Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wo sind die Mädels aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet? Haben noch Plätze frei im " ladies only-hurra, die hesse komme" Team.

Meldet Euch schnell, der Winterpokal fängt bald an und das Punkte Sammeln motiviert ungemein. 

Nebenher kann man noch alle komischen Kommentare zu den Sportarten lesen, was erlaubt ist, was nicht, wer wieder 15 h am Tag auf dem rad sitzt, and so on;

das amüsiert mich immer am meisten 

vg speciallady


----------



## Surfmoe (20. Oktober 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> @ MÄDELS AUSM POTT
> 
> Juchuuu, nach einer Woche Zurückhaltung ist mein Wunsch-Team entstanden!
> Bin dabei!
> ...



Haben die Potties noch was frei?


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> wer wieder 15 h am Tag auf dem rad sitzt



  Werden sie alt, die Jungs?  
Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr kam mal einer auf 25 Stunden...


----------



## speciallady (20. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Werden sie alt, die Jungs?
> Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr kam mal einer auf 25 Stunden...



..so genau verfolge ich das nicht...  vielleicht dachten sie, 15h ist realistischer.. bin mal wieder auf die kommentare gespannt... 

ist mit das beste am wp,

vg sabine


----------



## Honigblume (20. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Haben die Potties noch was frei?



Jau, einen Platz hätten wir noch anzubieten


----------



## Surfmoe (20. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Jau, einen Platz hätten wir noch anzubieten



Kannichkannich?

Ich arbeite zwar grad in Genf, komm aber eigentlich aus Duesseldorf und hab meinen richtigen Job in Bochum an der Uni.. Den Pott find ich toll und Sport mach ich auch ne Menge  (am WE auch im Ruhrgebiet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (20. Oktober 2009)

An der RUB war ich heute auch, also zum radeln *g* in dem kleinen Wäldchen fühlte ich mich wie bei Blair Witch Project  

Dann trete doch bei


----------



## radfee2000 (20. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> An der RUB war ich heute auch, also zum radeln *g* in dem kleinen Wäldchen fühlte ich mich wie bei Blair Witch Project
> 
> Dann trete doch bei


 
Dass du bei dem Traumwetter rausdarfst!   
Da platze ich ja vor Neid... War heute gefangen im Büro und hatte nur Pflichtprogramm! 
Ich durfte nicht mal abends laufen...

Hey, Surfmoe, auf dich haben wir nur gewartet! Komm doch bei uns bei


----------



## SteffiTycoon (20. Oktober 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Hey, Surfmoe, auf dich haben wir nur gewartet! Komm doch bei uns bei



Und wenn'se nich komms sind wer bedröppelt! 

LG Steffi


----------



## Surfmoe (20. Oktober 2009)

Okayokay.. ich komm ja scho.. 

Nachdem ich heute ewig auf meinen Flieger warten konnte udn dann noch im Flieger warten durfte (aber wenigstens der Flug mit Blick auf die Alpen) hatte ich heute Abend keine Lust mehr auf Sport.. der Weg nach Hause und zum Supermarkt musste reichen.. morgen wieder.. obwohl.. vielleicht sollte ich jetzt nix machen bis zum 1, dann bin ich voll heiss und mach auch 25 Stunden 

@Honigblume
Sobald ich wieder an der Uni bin nehm ich mein Radl mit und dann Blair Witchen wir zusammen.. aber jetzt gibts erstmal Pudding


----------



## velo1981 (20. Oktober 2009)

Wir Mädels sollten mit guten Beispiel voran gehen und echt regelkonform bleiben - egal, ob dat nu 1 Punkt weniger gibt oder so. Mir ist das wichtig, weil die Kerls (s. Winterpokal Forum) zT wirklich übertreiben mit den Eintragungen. 

Außerdem bin ich dafür, dass wir am Ende mal gruppenintern Gewinner küren. Vielleicht tut jeder ein paar Euro dabei und die besten kriegen was nettes und die anderen einen Trostpreis oder so. Meint ihr, dass kriegen wir organisiert? 

Wo könnte ein größeres Ladies only Treffen stattfinden? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Wir Mädels sollten mit guten Beispiel voran gehen und echt regelkonform bleiben - egal, ob dat nu 1 Punkt weniger gibt oder so. Mir ist das wichtig, weil die Kerls (s. Winterpokal Forum) zT wirklich übertreiben mit den Eintragungen.





Lasst Euch nicht beim Schummeln erwischen! Die Moderatorin soll ja `ne rechte Zicke sein...  




> Außerdem bin ich dafür, dass wir am Ende mal gruppenintern Gewinner küren. Vielleicht tut jeder ein paar Euro dabei und die besten kriegen was nettes und die anderen einen Trostpreis oder so. Meint ihr, dass kriegen wir organisiert?
> 
> Wo könnte ein größeres Ladies only Treffen stattfinden? Geht das überhaupt?



Und nochmals:


----------



## velo1981 (20. Oktober 2009)

lach, ich dachte gerade, was hat denn der Gewinner mit der Zicke zu tun???

Aber das:   hab ich jetzt auch kapiert...

*mal Brille putz*


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

*Brillenputztuch rüberreich*


----------



## Honigblume (21. Oktober 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Dass du bei dem Traumwetter rausdarfst!
> Da platze ich ja vor Neid... War heute gefangen im Büro und hatte nur Pflichtprogramm!
> Ich durfte nicht mal abends laufen...
> 
> Hey, Surfmoe, auf dich haben wir nur gewartet! Komm doch bei uns bei



Tauschen? Also gefangen sein im Büro?
Wenn man unfreiwillig untätig ist dann darf man bei diesem Wetter auch raus... ein erfülltes Leben ist das dennoch mit Sicherheit nicht 
Genug geheult.

Btw. Bräuchte fleißige Daumendrückerinnen für nächste Woche Mittwoch, könnte das Ende der unfreiwilligen Untätigkeit sein.


----------



## Surfmoe (21. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Btw. Bräuchte fleißige Daumendrückerinnen für nächste Woche Mittwoch, könnte das Ende der unfreiwilligen Untätigkeit sein.



Erinner mich am Di nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Btw. Bräuchte fleißige Daumendrückerinnen für nächste Woche Mittwoch, könnte das Ende der unfreiwilligen Untätigkeit sein.



Gib nochmal Bescheid, dann wird gedrückt!   
Ich brauche ja auch immer mal den einen oder anderen Daumen und bin dann sehr froh, wenn ich weiß, dass ich ihn habe...


----------



## Honigblume (21. Oktober 2009)

Mach ich


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi Colli

Finde ich auch schade!  Plötzlich waren wir drei Leute aus dem RM-Gebiet, da hat sich ein Hessen-Team einfach angeboten. Leider bist Du ja in einem anderen Bundesland....
Speciallady ist bei mir im Team.

Und weiterhin gilt der Aufruf - Hessen sind bei uns willkommen!  Zwei können noch beitreten!


----------



## Colliz1000 (21. Oktober 2009)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Ich hab mal grad die Teams durchgeschaut. Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe fehlen noch insgesamt 9 Teilnehmerinnen damit alle Teams komplett sind. Von deiner Aufzählung sind nur Karmakiller, Nikka und Warnschild noch nicht eingetragen. Ich passe da auch nirgends rein, denn Saarländerinnen gibts nicht. Wenn Du magst, trage ich mich in deinem Team ein.


 

Tu das 

LG
Colli


----------



## karmakiller (21. Oktober 2009)

hey das passt ja auch räumlich: Saarland -  Bad Münstereifel  -Koblenz - wir sind die Newbies "Mitte"  
*Blauer Vogel, komm dazu geflogen *


----------



## velo1981 (21. Oktober 2009)

8 Ladies only Team, das ist ja mal ne starke Leistung, oder? *stolz*


----------



## radfee2000 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja, es sind ne Menge Mädels *zusammengekommen*... im wahrsten Sinne!



Honigblume schrieb:


> ...Bräuchte fleißige Daumendrückerinnen für nächste Woche Mittwoch, könnte das Ende der unfreiwilligen Untätigkeit sein.


 
Wünsche Dir jetzt schon viel Glück und eine gute Performance!  
Und falls nicht:  jedes Gespräch schult Dich fürs nächste. 
Ich war ne Zeit lang auch sehr routiniert darin...

Aber du hast Recht, zwangsweise zuhause ist keine Erfüllung auf Dauer.

PS: Hoffentlich kannst du dort auch mit dem Rad hin, sonst sehe ich unsere Teampunkte schwinden. 
Wie willst du dann noch die 25 h für uns absolvieren???


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume, selbstverständlich werden Daumen gedrückt! Aber erinnere uns vorher nochmal dran.


----------



## Surfmoe (21. Oktober 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> PS: Hoffentlich kannst du dort auch mit dem Rad hin, sonst sehe ich unsere Teampunkte schwinden.
> Wie willst du dann noch die 25 h für uns absolvieren???



Endlich mal jemand, der ähnlich engagiert ist wie ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (22. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem Rad kann ich nicht dorthin, wäre etwas weit.
Ist eine 3/4 Stelle, von daher sollte ich noch Zeit zum radeln haben


----------



## Surfmoe (22. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad kann ich nicht dorthin, wäre etwas weit.
> Ist eine 3/4 Stelle, von daher sollte ich noch Zeit zum radeln haben



3/4 Stellen rocken.. meine wird ab naechstem Jahr aufgestockt.. aber mein Chef ist da recht freizuegig was den Arbeitsort und die Arbeitszeiten angeht


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2009)

*@Surfmoe:* Ich habe gerade gelesen, was Du über Dich auf Deiner HP schreibst - genauer: über Dein Verhältnis zum Surfen. Übertrage ich es für mich auf´s Biken, kann ich jedes Deiner tollen Worte absolut nachvollziehen!


----------



## Surfmoe (22. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *@Surfmoe:* Ich habe gerade gelesen, was Du über Dich auf Deiner HP schreibst - genauer: über Dein Verhältnis zum Surfen. Übertrage ich es für mich auf´s Biken, kann ich jedes Deiner tollen Worte absolut nachvollziehen!



Biken ist zwar fuer mich nicht ganz so genial wie Surfen, aber es kommt schon recht nahe.. Nach ner coolen Tour bin ich ziemlich happy meist..ich brauche Sachen, auf die ich mich 100% konzentrieren muss, sonst lass ich mich ablenken und bin gelangweilt und das ist bei guten Biketouren einfach so.. darum muss es auch das MTB sein und Rennrad z.B. geht nur,w enn die Strecke schoen ist. Bin froh, dass ich (durch Zufall) zum Biken gekommen bin... ist ein toller Sport.


----------



## Warnschild (22. Oktober 2009)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Ich hab mal grad die Teams durchgeschaut. Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe fehlen noch insgesamt 9 Teilnehmerinnen damit alle Teams komplett sind. Von deiner Aufzählung sind nur Karmakiller, Nikka und Warnschild noch nicht eingetragen. Ich passe da auch nirgends rein, denn Saarländerinnen gibts nicht. Wenn Du magst, trage ich mich in deinem Team ein.



Das warnschild, das eben erstmals vom neuen Wohnsitz aus im Netz sein kann, hat in letzter Zeit nimmer mitgelesen und blickt von daher noch immer nicht durch. 

Bin gern irgendwo dabei. Wär doch sinnvoll, ein lokales Team zu haben? Oder wie läuft das? (Bin heut abend wieder da, jetzt ruft die Arbeit mal wieder....)


----------



## swe68 (22. Oktober 2009)

Warnschild, wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (22. Oktober 2009)

In Heidelberg. (bzw. fast da, also inzwischen etwas außerhalb ;-) )


----------



## swe68 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ist zwar nicht so arg weit, aber ich fürchte zu weit von uns im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Oder?


----------



## Warnschild (22. Oktober 2009)

Schon :-( 

Rhein (im weitesten Sinne) ja, Main nein.


----------



## speciallady (23. Oktober 2009)

guten morgen, ladies

also ich fände heidelberg ok. dann wäre das team komplett und für eine gemeinsame tour ist es auch nicht zu weit. ich wollte schon immer mal den katzenbuckel fahren.  

was meint ihr?

lg sabine


----------



## Warnschild (23. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich hab endlich mal nach den Regeln gesucht und sie gelesen. Will sagen: Ich blicke von nun an voll durch! ;-)

Gerade mache ich Werbung bei einer Bekannten, von der ich bis vorhin nicht wusste, dass sie auch Rad fährt. Oder ist das für mich vorgesehene Team mit mir schon voll?

Mein RR kann ich übrigens nun doch morgen erstmals testfahren, von da ab bin ich hoffentlich Spinning- und RR- sowie natürlich MTB-technisch unterwegs und kann Punkte sammeln. 

@speciallady: Ich hab halt kein Auto, bin also auf die Öffentlichen angewiesen - oder mein Rad, klar. 

Aber man kann ja auch "parallel" trainieren, oder nicht?


----------



## swe68 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi Warnschild, ich habe auch kein Auto.
Wenn Du das Gefühl hast, Dich bei uns wohl zu fühlen, dann trete ruhig ein.  Wir müssten uns dann halt umbenennen, da Du ja aus BaWü kommst...


----------



## Colliz1000 (23. Oktober 2009)

Mädels,
uns fehlen noch zwei, damit unser Team komplett ist...

Wo sind denn alle..

Ladies only "Newbies" mit vollem Einsatz

braucht Euch.

Da passt doch jeder rein, bevor noch weitere Teams gebildet werden.

LG
Nicole


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr Suchenden einen "Generalaufruf" im allgemeinen WP-Fred eröffnet? Es gibt sicher Mädels, die noch nicht mitbekommen haben, dass es hier eine Damenecke und sogar eigene WP-Teams gibt (oder die diese Ecke möglicherweise aus generellen Erwägungen heraus sogar meiden).

Wäre doch schade, wenn Teams unbesetzt blieben...


----------



## speciallady (25. Oktober 2009)

hallo warnschild und swe68,

ich war letztes jahr in einem frauen wp team mit fahrerinnen aus ganz deutschland. wir haben uns nie persönlich getrofffen, war aber lustig so virtuell zusammenzufahren.

und falls wir uns doch mal treffen, ich habe ein auto, wo auch 2 räder reinpassen.

..und den namen würde ich ggfs erweitern 

naja, dann schaut mal.....

lg sabine


----------



## Focusine (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,
also, ich bin jetzt ganz zufällig hier reingestolpert und lese von dem WP. Habe allerdings gar keine Ahnung wie das abläuft und was man tun muß/sollte. 
Vlt. könnt ihr mir das Ganze ja mal erläutern... 

LG
Jutta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2009)

Herzlich willkommen!  

Du bist als Userin hier automatisch zum WP angemeldet, musst nur Deine Einheiten eintragen, um mitzumachen. Wenn Du eine nette Truppe zur Motivation und zum gegenseitigen "Gedankenaustausch" (also ) möchtest, bist Du hier richtig. Es gibt sicher noch freie Plätze. Oder Mädels? So ganz den Überblick habe ich nicht mehr... Es sind inzwischen einfach zu viele!


----------



## Warnschild (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jutta, das Problem hatte ich auch ne ganze Weile lang. Das hier könnte Dir weiterhelfen:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/rules


----------



## Warnschild (26. Oktober 2009)

Lach,das war dann wohl gleichzeitig!  

Guten Morgen, Bergradlerin!


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2009)

Morgääähn!


----------



## velo1981 (26. Oktober 2009)

hab gerade mal geguckt, bei den Ladies aus Hessen und aus Dresden sind noch Plätze frei. (also da sind noch nicht fünf drin, ich weiß ja nicht, ob das vielleicht so gewollt ist ;-)

Wenn noch mehr neue dazu stoßen wollen, müsste man eventuell noch ein Ladies only - Lastminute gegründet werden oder so was.


----------



## Iselz (26. Oktober 2009)

wir sind leider schon voll (mädels aus dresden). 
die anderen beiden müssen sich nur noch anmelden... 
aber falls noch eine gruppe ein mädel braucht, kann ich noch jemanden vermitteln ;-)


----------



## swe68 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben noch Platz für eine Hessin oder Rhein-Main-Gebiets-Bewohnerin. 
OK, das ist jetzt keine zwingende Aufnahmebedingung, andernfalls benennen wir uns einfach um


----------



## Warnschild (26. Oktober 2009)

Colliz1000 hat mich inzwischen für ihr Team rekrutiert (wie heißt es denn?)


----------



## karmakiller (27. Oktober 2009)

@Warnschild: 
Ladies only "Newbies" mit vollem Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
danke für die Hilfe. Hab mal ein bisschen gelesen. Hört sich ganz interessant für die tristen Wintermonate an. Aber ich hab nicht feststellen können, ob es auch Mädels gibt, die aus dem Westerwald kommen. Wäre ja schön... Bin meistens alleine oder mit jeder Menge Kerls unterwegs. 
Lg
Jutta


----------



## Honigblume (27. Oktober 2009)

Morgen ist es soweit....

Wenn ich ab 8.00 Uhr ein paar Daumendrücker bekomme um die unfreiwillige Untätigkeit zu beenden wäre das super


----------



## Surfmoe (27. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Morgen ist es soweit....
> 
> Wenn ich ab 8.00 Uhr ein paar Daumendrücker bekomme um die unfreiwillige Untätigkeit zu beenden wäre das super



Da schlaf ich noch 
Na gut, da wach ich grad auf.. drück dann unter der Dusche udn so


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Morgen ist es soweit....
> 
> Wenn ich ab 8.00 Uhr ein paar Daumendrücker bekomme um die unfreiwillige Untätigkeit zu beenden wäre das super



   
Von mir gibt es *drei *Daumen!


----------



## swe68 (27. Oktober 2009)

wird natürlich gemacht!


----------



## SteffiTycoon (27. Oktober 2009)

Yep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (28. Oktober 2009)

Und hier auch gleich!


----------



## swe68 (28. Oktober 2009)

Und jetzt warten wir natürlich auf die Nachricht, ob es was genutzt hat


----------



## Honigblume (28. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich wieder 

Alle Busse und Züge sind pünktlich gefahren, das Gespräch verlief m.E. nach gut, habe 4 "Konkurrenten" und ich kriege allerspätestens am Montag Bescheid. Hab nen gutes Gefühl


----------



## swe68 (28. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön! Ich freue mich, wenn es klappt!


----------



## Colliz1000 (28. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder
> 
> Alle Busse und Züge sind pünktlich gefahren, das Gespräch verlief m.E. nach gut, habe 4 "Konkurrenten" und ich kriege allerspätestens am Montag Bescheid. Hab nen gutes Gefühl


 
Das ist schön! Wenn Du ein gutes Gefühl hast, ist das schon die halbe Miete. Dann drück ich Dir auch mal die Daumen...

LG
Nicole


----------



## Honigblume (29. Oktober 2009)

Und danke für die Daumendrücker ;-)


----------



## tantemucki (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

ich habe hier mal eine "waszähltumwinterpokal" Frage.

Wo ordne ich Skitouren, Bergtoren (nicht Wandern), Schlittschuhfahren ein? 

...und, ich trau mich kaum zu fragen, Rodeln 

Merci!


----------



## velo1981 (29. Oktober 2009)

Rodeln, wie cool- was hätt ich Bock auf Rodeln...

Hmm, ich glaube, wenn du das über ne halbe Stunde machst, wären das auch 2 Punkte. Was sagen die alten Hasen?


----------



## mtbbee (29. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Rodeln, wie cool- was hätt ich Bock auf Rodeln...
> 
> Hmm, ich glaube, wenn du das über ne halbe Stunde machst, wären das auch 2 Punkte. Was sagen die alten Hasen?



vielleicht nur die Zeit vom Bergaufgehen und Schlitten hinterherziehen  eintragen? Halbe Stunde 2 Punkte ????

Schlitten steht diese Saison auch wieder auf unserer Einkaufsliste, wissen nur noch nicht welchen.


----------



## tantemucki (29. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> vielleicht nur die Zeit vom Bergaufgehen und Schlitten hinterherziehen  eintragen? Halbe Stunde 2 Punkte ????
> 
> Det wäre dann Wandern, und das steht ja ooch nich uff der Liste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (29. Oktober 2009)

hmm, dann scheint es dafür keine Punkte zu geben. Vielleicht ziehst du die Kleinen im Laufschritt hinter dir her, das wäre dann walken


----------



## Radlerin (29. Oktober 2009)

Oder sogar joggen, wenn du nen schnellen Laufschritt wählst.


----------



## tantemucki (29. Oktober 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Oder sogar joggen, wenn du nen schnellen Laufschritt wählst.



Das ist überhaupt die Idee!! 
Also wenn Ihr im Winter eine Irre die Berge raufrennen seht, mit Schlitten im Schlepptau, das bin dann ich!


----------



## Radlerin (29. Oktober 2009)

Dann wirste vermutlich abwärts völlig k.o. vom Schlitten fallen. Was aber egal ist, weil fürs Runterfahren gibts ja eh keine Punkte...


----------



## trhaflhow (29. Oktober 2009)

tantemucki schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> ich habe hier mal eine "waszähltumwinterpokal" Frage.
> 
> ...




skitour wie langlauf
wird zumindest beim rennradforum verbreitet so gemacht

alles andere henante " alternative sportarten"


----------



## Iselz (29. Oktober 2009)

tantemucki schrieb:


> mtbbee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > vielleicht nur die Zeit vom Bergaufgehen und Schlitten hinterherziehen  eintragen? Halbe Stunde 2 Punkte ????
> ...


----------



## tantemucki (29. Oktober 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> tantemucki schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das mit dem wandern ist so eine sache... wenn ich mit einer freundin wandern gehe, dann kommen wir aber sowas von ins schwitzen... wir definieren wandern halt nicht mit langweiligen forstwegen und 5km in 8stunden... und es bringt für die ausdauer auf alle fälle mehr als manch anderer sport...
> ...


----------



## swe68 (29. Oktober 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> skitour wie langlauf
> wird zumindest beim rennradforum verbreitet so gemacht
> 
> alles andere henante " alternative sportarten"



Ich stehe auf dem gleichen Gipfel wie die Skitourengeher und darf als Schneeschuhgeher keine Punkte eingeben 
Insofern finde ich es unfair, wenn Skitouren wie Langlauf behandelt werden.


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tantemucki (29. Oktober 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich stehe auf dem gleichen Gipfel wie die Skitourengeher und darf als Schneeschuhgeher keine Punkte eingeben
> Insofern finde ich es unfair, wenn Skitouren wie Langlauf behandelt werden.



Ja, da haste auch wieder recht


----------



## SteffiTycoon (29. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich gestern nach dem Yoga wieder richtig alle war, frage ich mich, ob das nicht auch zählt. Immerhin begebe ich mich da einmal in der Woche für 1,5 h auf eine intensive Reise.


----------



## Surfmoe (29. Oktober 2009)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern nach dem Yoga wieder richtig alle war, frage ich mich, ob das nicht auch zählt. Immerhin begebe ich mich da einmal in der Woche für 1,5 h auf eine intensive Reise.


Dann kenn ich aber nix.. dann zählt Windsurfen auch..


----------



## Iselz (29. Oktober 2009)

ich seh es so, dass der wp als motivation dienen soll... es gibt ja auch immer wieder leute, die tragen selbst sauna als alternative sportart ein (gesehen bei rr-winterpokal). muss man dann eben für sich selbst wissen ob man dann ein ruhiges gewissen hat. abgesehen davon stell ich mir windsurfen schon ganz schön anstrengend vor, jedenfalls anstrengender als volleyball (zumindest wenn man letzteres im unisport betreibt)...


----------



## velo1981 (30. Oktober 2009)

es gilt doch auch "wer schwitzt - gewinnt". Ob man sich jetzt zwei Punkte anrechnen kann oder nicht, hauptsache es war anstrengend und hat Spaß gemacht, oder? Das muss jede ja auch für sich entscheiden. Z.B. finde ich Surfen anstrengender als Badminton spielen. Beides wäre irgendwie Sport und hat nichts mit Rad fahren zu tun: also ab ner halben Stunde zwei Punkte. Fertig. Oder ist das so verkehrt? 

Schließlich sollen sich darüber mal die Kerls zanken, wir machen das nicht


----------



## SteffiTycoon (30. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Schließlich sollen sich darüber mal die Kerls zanken, wir machen das nicht


 
Was gibt's denn wenn ich die Frage nach dem Yoga im Kerls-WP-Fred stelle?

Bytheway: die Definition mit dem alles was einen zum Schwitzen bringt und Spaß macht - finde ich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (30. Oktober 2009)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> Was gibt's denn wenn ich die Frage nach dem Yoga im Kerls-WP-Fred stelle?


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Oktober 2009)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> Was gibt's denn wenn ich die Frage nach dem Yoga im Kerls-WP-Fred stelle?











> Bytheway: die Definition mit dem alles was einen zum Schwitzen bringt und Spaß macht - finde ich gut!



Also doch Sauna!


----------



## velo1981 (30. Oktober 2009)

ok, schwitzen durch körperliche, sportliche Betätigung. 


(ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt....)


----------



## Surfmoe (30. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> es gilt doch auch "wer schwitzt - gewinnt". Ob man sich jetzt zwei Punkte anrechnen kann oder nicht, hauptsache es war anstrengend und hat Spaß gemacht, oder? Das muss jede ja auch für sich entscheiden. Z.B. finde ich Surfen anstrengender als Badminton spielen. Beides wäre irgendwie Sport und hat nichts mit Rad fahren zu tun: also ab ner halben Stunde zwei Punkte. Fertig. Oder ist das so verkehrt?
> 
> Schließlich sollen sich darüber mal die Kerls zanken, wir machen das nicht



Eben.. okay.. Windsurfen gilt ab 30 Minuten mit zwei Punkten.. 
Es ist hart, vor allem im Freestyle und in der Welle.. der Muskelkater danach ist vorprogrammiert und in einer Woche Surfurlaub nehm ich immer ab


----------



## trhaflhow (30. Oktober 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich stehe auf dem gleichen Gipfel wie die Skitourengeher und darf als Schneeschuhgeher keine Punkte eingeben
> Insofern finde ich es unfair, wenn Skitouren wie Langlauf behandelt werden.



ich benutze mit meinem mtb die gleichen wege wie wanderer und stehe auch auf dem gleichen gipfel

mit dem rennrad benutze ich die gleiche passtrasse wie der motorradfahrer

etc......

schneeschuhgehen ist wohl alt sportart wie wandern klettern tennis etc

muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden wichtig ist, dass man vom sofa weg kommt


----------



## swe68 (30. Oktober 2009)

Schneeschuhgehen ist eben keine alternative Sportart sondern vom Erfinder des WP ausgeschlossen.


----------



## speciallady (30. Oktober 2009)

hallo mädels,

bitte fangt nicht die gleiche diskussion (wie im wp-forum) an, was erlaubt ist und was nicht.... 

ich finde es unwichtig, da der wp zur *eigenen* motivation dienen soll.. frau kann niemanden betrügen, ausser sich selbst.. was nützt es mir, wenn ich die woche 100 p eintrage und habe keine minute sport gemacht..

..oder was schadet es mir oder anderen, wenn ich einen sport eintrage, den ich als eintragenswert empfinde?....

vergleicht ihr euch mit anderen? macht für mich keinen sinn, da ich nicht weiss, was andere eintragen...und ich will es auch nicht kontrollieren...

..aber mein team soll natürlcih gewinnen...

speciallady, die nur vom biken schreibt und keine zeit zum biken findet..so: 0 Punkte!!


----------



## mountymaus (30. Oktober 2009)

Nur noch 3 mal schlafen, dann geht es los 

Ich denke auch, dass es als Motivation dienen soll, um den A...h vom Sofa zu bekommen


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab´s letztes Jahr so gehalten, dass ich nur Biken eingetragen habe - ob auf der Rolle oder outdoor. Allerdings auch Gassiradeln bei Tiefschnee mit meinem Hund (fast täglich á 20 Minuten), weil das für mich als damals "Spitz auf Knopf"-Krebspatientin eine echte Herausforderung darstellte, auf deren Bewältigung ich richtig stolz war. Und die Punkte dafür motivierten, wenn´s mal wieder richtig hart wurde, enorm!  

Wie es diesen Winter wird? Mal sehen. Ich trage auch diesmal wieder ein, was ich als _sportliche Leistung_ empfinde. Heute begann nach vier Monaten Pause wieder eine Chemophase für mich, weil der Scheiß in mir wieder gewachsen ist. Wieder sind vier Zyklen geplant, also mindestens vier Monate. Scheint fast so, als gehöre das für mich zum Winterpokal... Ob ich mal Sonderpunkte verhandeln soll?  

Will sagen: Bleibt objektiv, dann passt das. Zumindest für mich. Mir ist egal, ob jemand 20 Minuten Gassiradeln als indiskutabel einstuft und mir die Punkte abspricht. Soll er mir´s ins Gesicht sagen!


----------



## mountymaus (30. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich hab´s letztes Jahr so gehalten, dass ich nur Biken eingetragen habe - ob auf der Rolle oder outdoor. Allerdings auch Gassiradeln bei Tiefschnee mit meinem Hund (fast täglich á 20 Minuten), weil das für mich als damals "Spitz auf Knopf"-Krebspatientin eine echte Herausforderung darstellte, auf deren Bewältigung ich richtig stolz war. Und die Punkte dafür motivierten, wenn´s mal wieder richtig hart wurde, enorm!
> 
> Wie es diesen Winter wird? Mal sehen. Ich trage auch diesmal wieder ein, was ich als _sportliche Leistung_ empfinde. Heute begann nach vier Monaten Pause wieder eine Chemophase für mich, weil der Scheiß in mir wieder gewachsen ist. Wieder sind vier Zyklen geplant, also mindestens vier Monate. Scheint fast so, als gehöre das für mich zum Winterpokal... Ob ich mal Sonderpunkte verhandeln soll?
> 
> Will sagen: Bleibt objektiv, dann passt das. Zumindest für mich. Mir ist egal, ob jemand 20 Minuten Gassiradeln als indiskutabel einstuft und mir die Punkte abspricht. Soll er mir´s ins Gesicht sagen!





Ich denke auch, wenn ich mit unserer kleinen Dalmatinerhündin einen flotten Marsch mache, dass man dies als Walking "einstufen" kann, auch wenn ich keine Stöcke dabei habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (30. Oktober 2009)

..ich habe auch einen dalamatiner.... 

habe deine hündin schon auf der webseite begutachtet.. unser sulla wird 13 im februar und ist topfit..... rennt noch 8 km mit mir...also ich laufe 8 km und er ungefähr das doppelte..dann gehts heim, fressen und ins körbchen. schlafen..  daran merke ich dann, dass er älter ist....

zum thema punkte: ich spiele 2 mal die woche jeweils 3 stunden taiko... kennt ihr das? das sind japanische trommeln, die mit vollem körpereinsatz gespielt werden.. strengt mich mehr an, als fitness-studio.....

ob ich es als alt. sportart eintragen werde, weiss ich noch nicht. wenn ich aber morgens 45 min mit dem rad zur arbeit fahre, bin geradezu erholt gim vergleich zu 3 h taiko....

also, was solls....

bergradlerin: ich sage dir ins gesicht, bzw. in den bildschirm.. es ist ok


----------



## mountymaus (30. Oktober 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> ..ich habe auch einen dalamatiner....



Unsere wird am 11.11. (Karnevalscherz) 5 Jahre alt. Wenn ich da lese, dass deiner 13 wird, dann habe ich ja noch Hoffnung, dass wir unsere auch noch viele Jahre haben werden.



speciallady schrieb:


> bergradlerin: ich sage dir ins gesicht, bzw. in den bildschirm.. es ist ok



DITO


----------



## swe68 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass jede(r) das eintragen soll, bei dem sie/er das Gefühl hat, eine sportliche Tätigkeit ausgeübt zu haben. Bei Taiko (wie kamst Du denn dazu?) hätte ich zum Beispiel keine Probleme damit.
Ich bin des weiteren der Meinung, dass ein bißchen zu viel und subjektiv reguliert wurde, anstatt das man sich auf den gesunden Menschenverstand der Sporttreibenden verlassen hatte.
Ich habe Schneeschuhtouren > 1000hm bisher immer eingetragen als alt. Sportart. 
Aus 2 Gründen:
- WP soll mich motivieren und wenn ich schweißtreibenden Sport nicht eintragen kann, motiviert mich das nicht
- Ich bin dann ähnlich platt wie nach 3 Stunden RR.

Ich glaube an euren gesunden Menschenverstand.


----------



## speciallady (30. Oktober 2009)

Bei Taiko (wie kamst Du denn dazu?) ....

Habe ein Konzert gesehen und war infiziert...das faszinierende ist die Kombination aus Musik, Körperbeherrschung, Ausdauer und Kraft.. bin erst in den Anfängen, habe aber nächsten Samstag schon einen kleinen Auftritt... 

Punktesammeln:

Ich bin froh, dass wir ähnliche Einstellungen haben..wenn ich mich amüsieren will, lese ich immer im WP Forum die Einträge "was ist erlaubt-was nicht"

Wir Mädels sind einfach relaxter und wahrscheinlich ehrlicher mit uns selbst..hoffentlich haben wir keine Mitleser.... 

wieder 0 Punkte für das viele Schreiben, statt zu biken....


----------



## speciallady (30. Oktober 2009)

Hilfeeee....

Ich kann nicht zitieren...helft mir mal bitte....


----------



## swe68 (30. Oktober 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> Hilfeeee....
> 
> Ich kann nicht zitieren...helft mir mal bitte....



Du musst einfach den "Zitieren"-Button drücken.

Bin zur Zeit aber auch humorbefreit, weil krank.


----------



## speciallady (30. Oktober 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Du musst einfach den "Zitieren"-Button drücken.
> 
> 
> danke für den hinweis,
> ...


----------



## speciallady (30. Oktober 2009)

....klappt schon wieder nicht mit dem zitieren.....

??????????


----------



## velo1981 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich find uns Mädels auch einfach viiiiieeel cooooler 

Gerade komm ich vom Klettern und ich hab heute meine erste 16m 6- mit Überhang geklettert *stolz*

Kleine 2 Punkte für den WP, Große 1.000.000.000 Punkte für mein Ego. Mööönsch, was hab ich gekämpft. Wie ein Jeti.

Uiuiui, bald isses soweit...*aufregung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Gerade komm ich vom Klettern und ich hab heute meine erste 16m 6- mit Überhang geklettert *stolz*



  Ich bin auch geklettert, auch etwa im sechser Bereich. Leider ist 2005 die Schulter kaputt gewesen, wurde 2006 operiert. Seitdem ist nix mehr mit Klettern. Dabei war´s für mich nach dem Biken das Größte!  

*@ speciallady:*
Zitieren ist ganz einfach, aber Du musst das letzte /QUOTE in den eckigen Klammern mitnehmen! AUch der / ist wichtig, der sagt aus, dass das erste QUOTE zu Ende ist. Also das erste QUOTE für den Start, das ohne / aber mit dem Namen und der Nummer, den Text dazwischen, den Du zitieren willst, und dann eben auch das QUOTE mit /. Und die Klammern nicht vergessen!


----------



## SteffiTycoon (31. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Ich find uns Mädels auch einfach viiiiieeel cooooler


 
@speciallady:
Ich glaube ganz fest daran, daß die Diskussion hier nur locker und mit viel Spaß ist. Ich meine es zumindest so, weil's dann doch nicht so wichtig ist, wie viele Punkte ich aufschreiben kann.



velo1981 schrieb:


> Gerade komm ich vom Klettern und ich hab heute meine erste 16m 6- mit Überhang geklettert *stolz*
> 
> Kleine 2 Punkte für den WP, Große 1.000.000.000 Punkte für mein Ego. Mööönsch, was hab ich gekämpft. Wie ein Jeti.
> 
> Uiuiui, bald isses soweit...*aufregung*


Ach ja, klettern würde ich auch mal wieder gern!
Aber ich habe ja brav gelernt, daß der Tag 24h hat und ich auch noch mal schlafen muß und daher nicht alles machen kann.


----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2009)

... und genau wegen dieser Diskussionen mache ich in keinem 'Fremdteam' mehr mit... 

Und die Definition "alles was Spaß macht und wo man schwitzt" kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich bei meinen Eltern jeden Tag das Laub vom Kastanienbaum aufreche und in Säcke stopfe, dann schwitze ich (weil dick angezogen) und es macht mir Spaß (weil ich ein Ergebnis sehe) und trotzdem ist das für mich kein Sport. Darf ich mir dann trotzdem Punkte anrechnen? Ich finde diese Rechtfertigungen, warum ich dies als Punktewürdig ansehe und das nicht einfach laaangweilig. 

Meiner Meinung nach dürfte ich einem Radforum nur das Rad fahren zählen und nix anderes.


----------



## swe68 (31. Oktober 2009)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> ....
> Ach ja, klettern würde ich auch mal wieder gern!
> Aber ich habe ja brav gelernt, daß der Tag 24h hat und ich auch noch mal schlafen muß und daher nicht alles machen kann.



War bisher für mich auch der Grund, das nicht ernsthafter zu verfolgen 
Aber da ich gerne bergsteige, muss ich nun auch für manche Ziele besser klettern lernen. Ich werde diesen Winter wieder einmal in die Halle gehen - und dieses Mal hoffentlich regelmäßig.


----------



## velo1981 (31. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist ja wieder Hallensaison - merkt man auch direkt...mann, war das voll gestern.


Punkte sind nur ein Anreiz und kaum einer wirklichen Diskussion wert. Wenn der ein oder andere das so und der andere anders sieht, wird mit Sicherheit nicht die Welt untergehen.
Im Gegenteil: Der Hintern wird noch straffer, die Fitness noch besser, die Laune noch hervorragender...*flöt*

Immer locker bleiben...

@Stemmel: Schön, dass du deinen Eltern jeden Tag hilfst. Punkte im Fleißheftchen sind das alle mal wert ;-) Toll!


----------



## swe68 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ Velo1981


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (31. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> @Stemmel: Schön, dass du deinen Eltern jeden Tag hilfst. Punkte im Fleißheftchen sind das alle mal wert ;-) Toll!




Irrtum: Meine Eltern machen das jeden Tag selbst.


----------



## swe68 (31. Oktober 2009)

Stemmel, ich hoffe - wie oben beschrieben - dass bei uns etwas klappt, was sonst nicht klappt: Unser gesunder Menschenverstand sollte entscheiden, was Sport ist und eingetragen werden kann. Es geht bei alt. Sportarten doch auch nur um 2 Punkte pro Eintrag. 

Auch wenn ich rege mitdiskutiert habe - wir sollten uns wegen der Punkte nicht zerfleischen. Das können wir auch den Männern (und restlichen Frauen) im WP-Forum überlassen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Oktober 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Stemmel, ich hoffe - wie oben beschrieben - dass bei uns etwas klappt, was sonst nicht klappt: Unser gesunder Menschenverstand sollte entscheiden, was Sport ist und eingetragen werden kann. Es geht bei alt. Sportarten doch auch nur um 2 Punkte pro Eintrag.
> 
> Auch wenn ich rege mitdiskutiert habe - wir sollten uns wegen der Punkte nicht zerfleischen. Das können wir auch den Männern (und restlichen Frauen) im WP-Forum überlassen.


----------



## speciallady (31. Oktober 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Stemmel, ich hoffe - wie oben beschrieben - dass bei uns etwas klappt, was sonst nicht klappt: Unser gesunder Menschenverstand sollte entscheiden, was Sport ist und eingetragen werden kann.



Sehe ich genauso... und wenn ich dann Kommentare wie den von Stemmel lese, will ich mich kurz aufregen und lasse es dann wieder 

wir wollen uns ja nicht auf diese diskussionen einlassen..

apropos wp: habe leider seit gestern die befürchtete erkältung  kann nun nicht am duathlon in neuisenburg teilnehmen. 

wenn jemand einen startplatz möchte.... ist in der nähe von frankfurt...

blöd..... die erste woche ist nichts mit punkte sammeln....

aber der winter ist ja "leider" noch lang

@swe68: das zitieren klappt, vielen dank für den hinweis


----------



## swe68 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## SteffiTycoon (31. Oktober 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Stemmel, ich hoffe - wie oben beschrieben - dass bei uns etwas klappt, was sonst nicht klappt: Unser gesunder Menschenverstand sollte entscheiden, was Sport ist und eingetragen werden kann. Es geht bei alt. Sportarten doch auch nur um 2 Punkte pro Eintrag.
> 
> Auch wenn ich rege mitdiskutiert habe - wir sollten uns wegen der Punkte nicht zerfleischen. Das können wir auch den Männern (und restlichen Frauen) im WP-Forum überlassen.




@ speciallady: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2009)

*Ladies, denkt dran: Um 0:01 geht´s los!!*


----------



## swe68 (1. November 2009)

Ich habe heute nach überstandener Krankheit beim Ausdauertraining im Studio meine Pulswerte kontrolliert. Die sind so grauenhaft, ich mache lieber noch einen Tag Pause, auch wenn ich nicht will


----------



## crashxl (1. November 2009)

Ja, und bei uns gibt es pünktlich zum Start eine Wetterwarnung wegen Dauerregen. 
Das kann ja mal ne Schlammschlacht geben.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2009)

Naja, ich gebe zu, dass ich morgen auch andere Probleme habe, als WP-Punkte zu sammeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (1. November 2009)

Das holen wir schon noch auf   

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Honigblume (2. November 2009)

Man klickt nichts ahnend in den WP rein und was sieht man? Daß jemand heute ( 7.03 Uhr) schon 2,5 Stunden geradelt ist....

Hier regnet es aber das wird mich heute nicht davon abhalten eine kleine Runde zu drehen


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. November 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Man klickt nichts ahnend in den WP rein und was sieht man? Daß jemand heute ( 7.03 Uhr) schon 2,5 Stunden geradelt ist....



Das sind die Pacemaker, die uns motivieren sollen!


----------



## nikka (2. November 2009)

moin mädels,
ich bin heute morgen auch mit dem bike zur arbeit (trotz regen) und wollte mal die ersten pünktchen für mein team eintragen!

nikka


----------



## Surfmoe (2. November 2009)

nikka schrieb:


> moin mädels,
> ich bin heute morgen auch mit dem bike zur arbeit (trotz regen) und wollte mal die ersten pünktchen für mein team eintragen!
> 
> nikka



Me too... trotz Regen und Zerrung im Oberschenkel nach Sturz...


----------



## velo1981 (2. November 2009)

noch keine Punkte heute verdient...

Kann ich auch die Trainingsverwaltung weiter nutzen oder muss ich das jedes Mal in den Winterpokal eintragen? Ich mache die sonst nie öffentlich. Wenn ich das jetzt anklicke, wird das automatisch gewertet?


----------



## Stemmel (2. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Stemmel, ich hoffe - wie oben beschrieben - dass bei uns etwas klappt, was sonst nicht klappt: Unser gesunder Menschenverstand sollte entscheiden, was Sport ist und eingetragen werden kann. Es geht bei alt. Sportarten doch auch nur um 2 Punkte pro Eintrag.
> 
> Auch wenn ich rege mitdiskutiert habe - wir sollten uns wegen der Punkte nicht zerfleischen. Das können wir auch den Männern (und restlichen Frauen) im WP-Forum überlassen.



Ich zerfleische niemanden. Im Gegenteil: Ich habe genau diese Reaktionen erwartet  Sicherlich gibt es nur 2 Punkte pro Eintrag bei den alt. Sportarten. Wenn ich dann aber mal das letzte Jahr sehe, so machen manche Leute dann 5 verschiedene alt. Sportarten pro Tag weil sie sich dort 10 Punkte eintragen? Das kann und will ich nicht glauben. 

Allerdings finde ich es schon schade, wenn abweichende Ansichten als 'störend' oder gar 'zerfleischend' empfunden werden. 



speciallady schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso... und wenn ich dann Kommentare wie den von Stemmel lese, will ich mich kurz aufregen und lasse es dann wieder
> 
> wir wollen uns ja nicht auf diese diskussionen einlassen..



Brauchst Dich nicht aufzuregen, ich rege mich auch nicht auf. Da gibt es wesentlich wichtigere Dinge im Leben als den WP. Zumindest für mich.


----------



## swe68 (2. November 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ......
> Allerdings finde ich es schon schade, wenn abweichende Ansichten als 'störend' oder gar 'zerfleischend' empfunden werden.
> .....



Nicht nur Dein Beitrag ist als zerfleischend gemeint, auch welche von mir und ein paar anderen. Irgendwann muss man nur einfach wieder auf den Punkt zurückkommen, worum es eigentlich geht - Motivation zum Sport treiben mit Schwerpunkt Biken. 

Der WP ist m.E. überreguliert. Man hat versucht, jede "Randgruppe" zu berücksichtigen, die sich beschwert, was dann für andere wieder extrem ungerecht ist. Das ist wie im richtigen Leben - vor allem in der Politik.

Korrekt wäre es gewesen:
- in einem Bikeforum einen reinen Bike-WP zu machen und evtl. alle anderen Sportarten als alternative Sportarten zu betrachten. Das entspricht ja auch in etwa Deiner Ansicht. Oder?
- keine alt. Sportarten, die wirklich Sport sind, auszuschließen. Das würde zum Beispiel mich erfreuen.

Wir können die Regeln nicht ändern, wir können aber einfach sagen, dass für uns neben den Grundregeln der DD-Liste vor allem der (ich sage es schon wieder) gesunde Menschenverstand ausschlaggebend ist.


----------



## Stemmel (2. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Korrekt wäre es gewesen:
> - in einem Bikeforum einen reinen Bike-WP zu machen und evtl. alle anderen Sportarten als alternative Sportarten zu betrachten. *Das entspricht ja auch in etwa Deiner Ansicht. Oder?*



Nicht nur "in etwa "sondern "voll und ganz"!  

Und mit diesem Statement ist für mich auch Schluss mit der Diskussion. Denn letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er nun 5 verschiedene alternative Sportarten am Tag betreibt oder nicht, nur um sich entsprechende Punktzahlen einzutragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (2. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich gerne noch eintrage, wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist, aber wo?

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## mountymaus (2. November 2009)

Leider werde ich wohl öfter mal den Renner oder eher mich auf der Rolle quälen müssen. Schichtarbeit ist nun mal leider sehr zeitintensiv... 
Außerdem ist die Rolle etwas Wetterunabhängiger...


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. November 2009)

Rolle?!  :kotz:

Hey, war nicht in einem Team noch Platz? Bei den Hessinnen?    Micha, frag doch mal bei SWE68 nach!


----------



## Fie (2. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Rolle?!  :kotz:
> 
> Hey, war nicht in einem Team noch Platz? Bei den Hessinnen?    Micha, frag doch mal bei SWE68 nach!




Ich komme vom geographischen Mittelpunkt von Baden Württemberg 

Aber okay, werde ich machen, danke!


Grüßle

Micha

PS: die Hessen sind komplett, hab sie grad gefunden und alle andern Ladies Only Teams auch.
Ob es noch Ladies gibt, die noch ein Team suchen?
Ich könnte den Wilden Süden als Teamname anbieten. 
Interessentinnen?


----------



## Farna (2. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich komme vom geographischen Mittelpunkt von Baden Württemberg
> 
> Aber okay, werde ich machen, danke!
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,

würde mich auch gerne noch anschließen...
Süden würde auch passen  

weiß nur noch net wie viele Punkte ich so beitragen kann... 
aber Rolle im Wohnzimmer und zweites Bike im Keller wären bereit 

Also, wie wärs???

Gruß
Gabi


----------



## Fie (2. November 2009)

Farna schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> würde mich auch gerne noch anschließen...
> Süden würde auch passen
> ...




Hallo Gabi,

ich hoffe, du bist nicht zu sehr enttäuscht, dass ich eine absolute Neueinsteigerin bin und weder Rolle noch mehrere Bikes besitze. Ich würde einfach nur dabei sein wollen, ohne auf die Punkte großartig achten zu müssen. Wäre das für dich okay? Dann würde ich einfach das Team : "Ladies Only - der wilde Süden" gründen.


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farna (2. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Hallo Gabi,
> 
> ich hoffe, du bist nicht zu sehr enttäuscht, dass ich eine absolute Neueinsteigerin bin und weder Rolle noch mehrere Bikes besitze. Ich würde einfach nur dabei sein wollen, ohne auf die Punkte großartig achten zu müssen. Wäre das für dich okay? Dann würde ich einfach das Team : "Ladies Only - der wilde Süden" gründen.
> 
> ...



Is gar kein Problem 
Ich seh das auch eher als Motivationsspritze... 
Ich muss auch erstmal sehen, wie ich mit der Zeit zurecht komme - Studium geht nunmal vor...

Namen find ich super


----------



## Fie (2. November 2009)

Okay Gabi,

für mich auch mehr Motivation. Dabei ist alles 

Dann gründe ich mal. Freue mich.


Grüßle

Micha

*PS: erledigt!*


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. November 2009)

Und jetzt noch ein Großaufruf, damit noch ein paar Mitstreiterinnen zusammenkommen!?


----------



## Fie (2. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch ein Großaufruf, damit noch ein paar Mitstreiterinnen zusammenkommen!?



Gesagt - getan


----------



## 4mate (2. November 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> noch keine Punkte heute verdient...
> 
> Kann ich auch die Trainingsverwaltung weiter nutzen oder muss ich das jedes Mal in den Winterpokal eintragen? Ich mache die sonst nie öffentlich. Wenn ich das jetzt anklicke, wird das automatisch gewertet?


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/entries/add


> (Im Eingabeformular der Trainingsverwaltung kannst du vor dem Speichern ein Häkchen setzen, um deine Einträge in den Winterpokal zu übernehmen.)


----------



## velo1981 (2. November 2009)

merci


----------



## speciallady (2. November 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Nicht nur "in etwa "sondern "voll und ganz"!
> 
> Und mit diesem Statement ist für mich auch Schluss mit der Diskussion. Denn letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er nun 5 verschiedene alternative Sportarten am Tag betreibt oder nicht, nur um sich entsprechende Punktzahlen einzutragen.



hallo stemmel,

wahrscheinlich liest du den beitag schon gar nicht mehr. aber trotzdem möchte ich es noch loswerden. wir sind in einer meinung: es gibt tausend wichtigere dinge, als den wp. und hättest du unsere beiträge mal richtig gelesen, dann hättest du unsere message verstanden....

mir ist es egal, ob irgendwelche 5 alternative sportarten eintragen... wir sind hier in einer virtuellen welt..jede(r) kann eintragen, was er/sie will. ich kann und will es auch nicht kontrollieren. weiss ich ob, du überhaupt rad fährst? nein, interessiert mich auch nicht.... wenn aber eine im forum schreibt, das für sie zur zeit aus bekannten gründen 50 min biken mit dem hund im tiefschnee für sie so anstrengend wie für jemand anderes 2 h spinning, dann glaube ich ihr das und gönne es ihr....

hat doch mit mir und meiner motivation null und nichts zu tun..wenn ich mir am tag 10 punkte alternative sportarten eintrage (und habe dabei nichts getan!) dann betrüge ich doch nur mich selbst und sonst niemand... für mich ist das uninteressant, weil es mich nicht interessiert was andere eintragen, es amüsiert mich zu lesen, das es welche gibt die täglich 10 h radfahren...virtuell!!!!!

wenn ich mich messen will, dann fahre ich wettkämpfe..die sind real. 

so, das wollte ich noch gesagt haben..ist das gleiche, wie mein erster beitrag, nur etwas ausführlicher...

wieder 10 min geschieben, für 0 punkte

schöne grüsse aus zentralfrankreich,

speciallady


----------



## scylla (2. November 2009)

@ fie &farna

nehmt ihr mich noch ins Team auf?
Ich wollte ja ursprünglich gar nicht mitmachen, aber irgendwie reizt es mich jetzt doch. 

Greez, Scylla


----------



## Fie (3. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> @ fie &farna
> 
> nehmt ihr mich noch ins Team auf?
> Ich wollte ja ursprünglich gar nicht mitmachen, aber irgendwie reizt es mich jetzt doch.
> ...




Guten Morgen,

schon geschehen und willkommen 


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## swe68 (3. November 2009)

Hatte einen Rückfall - das wird also ein klassischer Fehlstart! 
An Sport ist heute nicht zu denken. Schlimm genug, dass ich später noch zur Arbeit muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (3. November 2009)

Bei mir sieht es heute auch nicht nach Punkten aus...  :kotz:


----------



## Fie (3. November 2009)

Ich fahr für euch heute mit. Zwar "nur" 4-5 Punkte, aber immerhin. Hier scheint herrlich die Sonne, sie blendet wahrlich.

Kopf hoch Mädels, der Hals darf auch dreckig bleiben


----------



## Radlerin (3. November 2009)

Ich hab mich heute auch überwunden, das Rad zu nehmen. Dreckswetter. Immerhin gibt es dafür heute Abend 6 Pünktchen. Immer noch ein besserer Start als letztes Jahr eine gebrochene Hand...


----------



## Surfmoe (3. November 2009)

Dafuer hab ich den Fehlstart erwischt.. Muskel bissl geschrottet, zur Arbeit geht grad noch so (lllaaaangsam), aber mit Off Road wirds nix.. Frag hier auch nochmal.. war fuer Reifen nutzt ihr fuer Schnee?


----------



## crashxl (3. November 2009)

@surfmoe:
überleg..ach, an meinem winterrad sind vorne fat albert und hinten smart sam (es passen hinten keine fetteren reifen drauf). solange der schnee nicht festgefahren ist, geht es so einigermassen mit dem biken.
für reifen mit spikes fehlt mir momentan gerade das geld...na ja. dafür haben meine winter trail-schuhe spikes 

vielleicht sollte ich auch mit dem rad in die arbeit..das wären dann 75km, einfach....


----------



## Surfmoe (3. November 2009)

crashxl schrieb:


> @surfmoe:
> überleg..ach, an meinem winterrad sind vorne fat albert und hinten smart sam (es passen hinten keine fetteren reifen drauf). solange der schnee nicht festgefahren ist, geht es so einigermassen mit dem biken.
> für reifen mit spikes fehlt mir momentan gerade das geld...na ja. dafür haben meine winter trail-schuhe spikes
> 
> vielleicht sollte ich auch mit dem rad in die arbeit..das wären dann 75km, einfach....



Hmm ich glaube ich versuche mal den Fat Albert glaub ich.. Gehen Spikereifen auch auf Tubeless? Mein Freund hat Tubeless (aber erst ganz neu ).

Und 75km.. don`t do it.. vielleicht im Sommer ab und zu auf dem Heimweg.. aber Hin.. fuer mich waers nix


----------



## Radlerin (3. November 2009)

Meine Winterbereifung: Vorn Nobby Nic, hinten die dicke Betty.


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. November 2009)

Nobby Nic (v/h) auf dem einen und Fat Albert (v/h) auf dem anderen Radl. Aufs Enduro packe ich Muddy Mary. Bei uns hat es viele nasse Wurzeln...


----------



## velo1981 (4. November 2009)

Wow, Ladies only - Sofanordwand...Seid ihr fleißig!!! Echt stark!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

Ich hab auch kaum Energie, werde irgendwie nicht richtig gesund. Sonst ist das nicht mein Problem...

Aber ich werd versuchsweise ins Spinning gehn. Ich sehne mich nach Abkämpferei und gutem Schlaf


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2009)

Ich schau mal, ob das bei mir heute abend mit einem kleinen Läufchen etwas wird.
Wenn nicht, versuche ich es morgen früh nochmal....
ich fühle mich schließlich gerade wieder nahezu gesund.


----------



## Cristina (4. November 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Wow, Ladies only - Sofanordwand...Seid ihr fleißig!!! Echt stark!!



 
Mal sehn , ob ich Heute noch etwas dazu beitragen kann, zur Zeit ist hier alles Grau in Grau und dazu im Regen


----------



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich schau mal, ob das bei mir heute abend mit einem kleinen Läufchen etwas wird.
> Wenn nicht, versuche ich es morgen früh nochmal....
> ich fühle mich schließlich gerade wieder nahezu gesund.




Mama spricht: Lass es aber locker angehen. Hab letzte Woche sofort wieder angefangen und ruckzuck gings mir wieder schlechter. Bilde mir ein, dass die Grippe, die ich hatte (eher Erkältung) heftiger war als sonst. Normalerweise werd ich viel schneller wieder komplett gesund.


----------



## Surfmoe (4. November 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Mama spricht: Lass es aber locker angehen. Hab letzte Woche sofort wieder angefangen und ruckzuck gings mir wieder schlechter. Bilde mir ein, dass die Grippe, die ich hatte (eher Erkältung) heftiger war als sonst. Normalerweise werd ich viel schneller wieder komplett gesund.



Jop, dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.. der WP ist nicht dafuer gedacht, dass du laenger krank bist als notwendig, weil du zu viel machst. Wollte gestern auch laufen, aber mein Bein war noch nicht fit. Heute verscuh ichs aber


----------



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Jop, dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.. der WP ist nicht dafuer gedacht, dass du laenger krank bist als notwendig, weil du zu viel machst. Wollte gestern auch laufen, aber mein Bein war noch nicht fit. Heute verscuh ichs aber



Ich seh schon, du bist mindestens so ein gutes Vorbild wie ich es bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (4. November 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, du bist mindestens so ein gutes Vorbild wie ich es bin



Jajaaaa.. aber man kann ja wenigstens versuchen vernuenftig zu sein..  und anderen Ratschlaege zu geben ist sowieso immer ganz prima


----------



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Jajaaaa.. aber man kann ja wenigstens versuchen vernuenftig zu sein..  und anderen Ratschlaege zu geben ist sowieso immer ganz prima



Find ich auch am besten


----------



## Markus1007 (4. November 2009)

Natürlich wollen wir von den netzathleten beim Winterpokal nicht fehlen!
Wir haben bereits ein internes 5er Team gebildet und könnens kaum noch erwarten...
Wo kann man sich denn anmelden bzw. wo muss man sich eintragen!?

Bitte um Hilfe, denn die anderen 4 sind bereits sportlich zu Land, zu Wasser und in der Luft unterwegs

Gruß Markus
www.netzathleten.de


----------



## Surfmoe (4. November 2009)

Markus1007 schrieb:


> Natürlich wollen wir von den netzathleten beim Winterpokal nicht fehlen!
> Wir haben bereits ein internes 5er Team gebildet und könnens kaum noch erwarten...
> Wo kann man sich denn anmelden bzw. wo muss man sich eintragen!?
> 
> ...



Markus klingt maennlich, dann bist du hier falsch.. schau mal bei den Jungs


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Mama spricht: Lass es aber locker angehen. Hab letzte Woche sofort wieder angefangen und ruckzuck gings mir wieder schlechter. Bilde mir ein, dass die Grippe, die ich hatte (eher Erkältung) heftiger war als sonst. Normalerweise werd ich viel schneller wieder komplett gesund.



Ja Mama 

Mir geht es tatsächlich immer besser - mir ist schon wieder warm! Das heisst, mein Kreislauf macht wieder, was er soll


----------



## Krausmann (7. November 2009)

nunja montag einmal joggen und dann wieda rückfall in erkältung/mandelentzündung/undso aber bald liegt schnee da kommen dann jeden tag 2 stunden langlauf mindestens dazu


----------



## velo1981 (11. November 2009)

hi zusammen,
hab gerade mal die neusten Charts durchforstet. Alle Teams sind in den Top 300. Bei fast 500 Teams ist das richtig gut finde ich. 

Wie läufts denn bei euch? 

Ich bin gerade wieder einigermaßen fit. War richtig krank und war beim Spinning heute überrascht, dass es doch so gut ging.


----------



## Surfmoe (11. November 2009)

Bei mir gehts ganz gut, nur leider lässt mein blöder Wochenplan mit Arbeit und Heimfahrten im MOment nicht mehr Sport zu und mein Freund kommt erst im Dezember wieder in den Süden. Mal sehen, ob hier dann schon dick Schnee liegt, oder MTB-technisch noch was geht.. Laufen will ich aber wieder mehr..


----------



## Honigblume (12. November 2009)

Gesundheitlich ganz gut, bis auf Halsschmerzen, aber gut. Nur das Wetter, da mag ich nicht draußen rumkurven. Gestern war zwar ordentlich, aber da hatte ich anderes im Programm.


----------



## swe68 (12. November 2009)

Gesundheitlich wieder da - mit der Zeit hapert es ein wenig, aber das ist sicher kein unbekanntes Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (12. November 2009)

Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen total schlapp.. dachte gestern noch, das waere von der Zugfahrt und dem Konzert und so.. aber ich komm kaum den Berg hoch.. irgendwelche Idee, bevor ich den Arzt  zuqautsche?


----------



## scylla (12. November 2009)

Ist bestimmt ne Erkältung im Anzug. Ich bin auch immer ein-zwei Tage nicht zu gebrauchen, bevors dann richtig losgeht mit Triefnase und co. Aber den Arzt fragen ist bestimmt sinnvoller 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Surfmoe (12. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt ne Erkältung im Anzug. Ich bin auch immer ein-zwei Tage nicht zu gebrauchen, bevors dann richtig losgeht mit Triefnase und co. Aber den Arzt fragen ist bestimmt sinnvoller
> Gute Besserung!


Ohnoeee.. die reden hier alle ne komische Sprache und zu Hause kann ich erst Ende November gehen.. hmmm na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wann die Erkaeltung kommt


----------



## Honigblume (12. November 2009)

Mach doch eine Rosskur, hilft (bei mir) prima wenn eine Erkältung im Anzug ist aber noch nicht rausgekommen ist. Ein heißes Bad einlassen, schon mal 3 Lagen Klamotten zurechtlegen, am besten schön dicke und kuschelige, ins heiße Bad steigen, anfangen zu schwitzen, bevor der Kreislauf nicht mehr mitmachen möchte, raus aus der Wanne. Schnell abtrocknen, in die bereit gelegten Sachen schlüpfen, ab auf die Couch oder ins Bett. 
Dick zudecken (lassen), vielleicht noch ein zimmerwarmes Bier und morgen sollte die Welt wieder in Ordnung sein.

Hilft bei mir super gut! 


Auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich nerve... ich könnte morgen ab 7.30 Uhr wieder ein paar Daumendrücker(innen) gebrauchen.


----------



## Surfmoe (12. November 2009)

Ich hab nur ne Dusche.. zumindest in der Schweiz.. und ich glaube ihr hattet Recht.. bin in der Tat jetzt etwas verschleimt..  Werds mal mit warmhalten und so versuchen und kein Laufen heute Abend..  

Beim Daumendruecken.. nervt ueberhaupt nicht, bin dabei


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Jagst Du noch nach einem Job?


----------



## Honigblume (12. November 2009)

Jep ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)




----------



## swe68 (12. November 2009)

Daumen werden gedrückt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (12. November 2009)

Ich drücke auch...


Habt ihr mal gelesen, was im "Männer" Forum los ist??? Gerade zerfleischen sie sich wieder wegen der alternativen Sportarten. Wie nett haben wir das hier geregelt???

Ich bin übrigens auf Platz 1932...da guck ich mir doch lieber das Teamranking an.  Da sieht es gut aus.

Die Sofanordwand ist echt super super super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scylla (12. November 2009)

@ honigblume
*daumendrück* Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Surfmoe (13. November 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal gelesen, was im "Männer" Forum los ist??? Gerade zerfleischen sie sich wieder wegen der alternativen Sportarten. Wie nett haben wir das hier geregelt???



Normalerweise arbeite ich gerne mit Männern, auch beim Sprot find ich Männer meist okay.. aber hier..  Bin ich froh, dass es diese Forum gibt.. seitdem schau ich hier viel öfter rein und so.. Wessen Idee das auch war..


----------



## muirana (13. November 2009)

Ok! Daumen sind gedrückt!


----------



## SteffiTycoon (13. November 2009)

Ich drück auch!

Und ich finde es auch herrlich, wie wir einfach unseren Sport machen ohne großes Aufhebens darum - danke für's Ladies Forum!


----------



## Fie (13. November 2009)

Ich drücke mit und warte heute auch auf eine Anruf, ob ich die Stelle bekomme.

Ich halte mich mit dem Wort Hoffnung sehr bedeckt! Mich lehrte das Leben, Hoffnung ist für mich ein Wort ohne Wert. Ich "fahre" besser ohne!

Viel Glück dir!!!


LG

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eve77 (13. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Darf ich mal schnell dazwischenblöken?
> 
> Ich schlage vor, dass alle schon in Gründung befindlichen Teams sich in eigenen Threads verewigen. Das schafft Übersichtlichkeit. Und hier könnte man dann Suchanfragen posten.
> 
> Nur so eine Idee...



...vielleicht könnte man sogar ein eigenes WP-Ladies-only-Unterforum aufmachen? Durch die zahlreichen WP-Posts gehen die anderen Themen fast schon unter, was ich ein bisschen schade finde.

Lieben Gruß, eve77


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. November 2009)

eve77 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht könnte man sogar ein eigenes WP-Ladies-only-Unterforum aufmachen? Durch die zahlreichen WP-Posts gehen die anderen Themen fast schon unter, was ich ein bisschen schade finde.



Mach doch!


----------



## eve77 (14. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Mach doch!



...ich meinte Unterforum, nicht thread. Oder kann jetzt jeder user die Forumsstruktur ändern


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. November 2009)

*Mal offiziell in meiner Moderatoren-Eigenschaft:*

Ein WP-Unterforum im LO-Unterforum also? 
Wie der WP-Bereich im Fitness-Unterforum? 
Findet das Anklang beim Rest der Ladies-Truppe? Besteht Bedarf?
Wenn ja, würde ich mich darum kümmern...​


----------



## karmakiller (14. November 2009)

meine Meinung: da im LO-Forum ja nicht soo viel los ist, bedarf es in meinen Augen keines Unterforums


----------



## swe68 (14. November 2009)

Ich fände ein Unterforum nicht so schlecht, da die anderen Threads wirklich irgendwie untergehen.
Und dafür, dass das Forum so neu ist, ist ganz schön viel los


----------



## velo1981 (14. November 2009)

Ich finde es ok, wie es ist. Wenn aber die Mehrheit dafür ist, wird es mich nicht abschrecken, weiter hier rein zu sehen. 

Es regent in Wuppertal, wie sau....


----------



## trhaflhow (14. November 2009)

ich halt ein diesbezügliches  unterforum nicht für nötig


----------



## Cristina (15. November 2009)

Mal eine ganz andere Sache...

Was haltet ihr von einem Treffen?
Evtl. nach dem Winterpokal April oder Mai?
Um sich mal kennezulernen und natürlich über alle Erlebnisse Höhen und Tiefen des WP zu klönen und.......um gemeisam zu rocken.....

_*Ladies Only - After WP *_    sozusagen

Ich hätte unsere Nordwand  anzubieten *den Harz*

Cristina


----------



## scylla (16. November 2009)

Super Idee! Endlich mal ein paar bikende Mädels kennenlernen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es sowas garnicht - ich muss immer mit männlichen Mitfahrern Vorlieb nehmen (nix für ungut, liebe Mitles*er* ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. November 2009)

Harz?


----------



## Surfmoe (16. November 2009)

Ich waer dabei, wenn die Arbeit zulaesst (und das soll sie gefaelligst).


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. November 2009)

*Um nochmal kurz "geschäftlich" dazwischen zu blöken:*

Darf ich davon ausgehen, dass ein WP-Unterforum zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht für nötig erachtet wird? 
Soll ich´s für nächstes Jahr (wenn es hier wirklich unübersichtlich werden könnte) auf die Agenda setzen?​
Nur damit´s nicht untergeht...


----------



## swe68 (16. November 2009)

Mach das einfach so  Da die Mehrheit ja aktuell gegen Unterforen ist, ist das sicher ok!


----------



## trhaflhow (16. November 2009)

ich würde auch mal ne woche in den harz zum biken fahren
nur fürs wochenende ists mir zu weit


----------



## Cristina (16. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ich würde auch mal ne woche in den harz zum biken fahren
> nur fürs wochenende ists mir zu weit




Bin vom 17.5-24.04.2010 im Harz, das ist die Woche vor und mit Pfingsten.
Wenn interesse besteht kann ich etwas organisieren, wer mag die ganze Woche oder nur das Pfingstwochenende.

Würde mich auch sehr über ein Treffen mit mehr Mädels freuen, denn das ist sonst Mangelware

Der Harz hat viel zu bieten von wunderschönen Trails (manche meinen sogar zu trailslastig) zu verblockten Wegen bis hin zum Bikepark in Braunlage

cu im Harz
Cristina


----------



## Surfmoe (16. November 2009)

Pfingsten bin ich leider schon verplant


----------



## swe68 (16. November 2009)

Bei mir gibt es auch eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich weg bin....


----------



## Cristina (16. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es auch eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich weg bin....




Dann mal her mit alternativen Terminen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (16. November 2009)

In den Harz möchte ich nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall auch mal wieder. Leider habe ich im Mai Urlaubssperre . Da bliebe zwar noch das Pfingstwochenende aber da möchte ich meinen Freund eigentlich nicht allein zuhause sitzen lassen, da er noch bis Sommer 2011 eh nur am Wochenende zuhause ist. So ein Mädelswochenende im Harz wäre sicher lustig geworden.


----------



## mtbbee (16. November 2009)

super Idee !!! Aber ist schwierig alle Wünsche unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Pfingsten, sonstige Feiertage bin ich immer verplant 

Aber gerne andere Wochenenden, auch mal verlängert. Vielleicht läßt sich dann eine Fahrgemeinschaft aus München/Umland organisieren.

P.S. schade, dass es im WP nicht für Bergwanderungen, da explodiert mein Puls teilweise mehr als beim Radfahren, so wenig Punkte bringt, aber so ists eben ...


----------



## Surfmoe (16. November 2009)

Was denn mit Mitte/Ende Juni? 

@mtbbee
Das geht mir bei anderen Sportarten auch so


----------



## swe68 (16. November 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Dann mal her mit alternativen Terminen...



Ich kann es aktuell nicht sagen - ich hätte schon gerne ein verlängertes Wochenende, aber Ostern und Pfingsten sind bei mir fast sicher weg.
Evtl. kurz nach Pfingsten?


----------



## Cristina (16. November 2009)

Bin ab April-Mai fast jedes WE im Harz oder Harznähe
Im Juli ist es bei mir ungünstig, da im Urlaub...

Sonst, Mitte-Ende Juni wäre auch okay...

Mehr


----------



## scylla (16. November 2009)

Pfingsten ist bei mir auch nicht drin. Sonst ist die Family sauer 
Alles andere weiß ich noch nicht. Hängt von der Arbeit ab und entscheidet sich üblicherweise frühestens einen Monat im Voraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (16. November 2009)

Ich bin (bestimmt) dabei!Harz ist schwer in Ordnung, hab ich auch schon gestestet.
Aber ab Ende Juni bin ich bestimmt schon in den richtigen Bergen


----------



## trhaflhow (17. November 2009)

pfingsten und sonstige feiertage gehen bei mir auch nicht entweder beruflich oder ich gehe mit mann biken bzw klettern

ev juni oder oktober
ab 9. dez weiss ich mehr, bis dahin müssen alle meine kollegen die ürlaubswünsche für nächtes jahr abgegeben haben

wie wärd denn eigentlich mit rhön odenwald thüringer wald - läge eher in der "mitte" von dtl
kenne mich dort aber nicht aus


----------



## trhaflhow (17. November 2009)

ich habe mir erlaubt  einen eigenen fred für ein treffen zu eröffnen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6551540#post6551540


----------



## velo1981 (26. November 2009)

Wie läuft bei euch das Punkten? Seid ihr zufrieden? Alle gesund soweit? 

Jemand Motivation nötig? Jemand übermotiviert?


----------



## Cristina (26. November 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Wie läuft bei euch das Punkten? Seid ihr zufrieden? Alle gesund soweit?
> 
> Jemand Motivation nötig? Jemand übermotiviert?



Motivation fehlt nicht jedoch kuriere ich eine verschleppte Bronchitis
Steuer nix an Punkten bei....
Na hoffentlich wirft mich mein Team nicht raus


----------



## swe68 (26. November 2009)

Bin wieder im Lazarett. Hoffe, am Fr. punkten zu können. Wenigstens ein bißchen.


----------



## Cristina (26. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Bin wieder im Lazarett. Hoffe, am Fr. punkten zu können. Wenigstens ein bißchen.




kurier das bloß aus...
Hab 3 Wochen versucht es zu ignorieren


----------



## velo1981 (1. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,

ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass eine Lady hier eine Wochensiegerin ist? 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch (auch wenns was spät ist - aber egal )


----------



## Honigblume (1. Dezember 2009)

Und aktuell ist sie auf Platz 4 !!!

Respekt Scylla


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2009)

Danke! 
Wow... hab ich gar nicht mitgekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (1. Dezember 2009)

Himmel,

meinen Respekt scylla!!! Da kann man nur den Hut ziehen!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## swe68 (1. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir  
Finde ich klasse!


----------



## SteffiTycoon (1. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Fie (1. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


>



Nun mal nicht so bescheiden, du coole "Sau"


----------



## barbarissima (1. Dezember 2009)

Da muss ich jetzt auch mal feste gratulieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Scylla das haste toll gemacht


----------



## Cristina (1. Dezember 2009)

@scylla


----------



## Surfmoe (1. Dezember 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Und aktuell ist sie auf Platz 4 !!!
> 
> Respekt Scylla



Zeigs den Jungs


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!
Große Leistung! Habe mal in Dein WP-Pensum geschaut, Du machst ja im Schnitt täglich 3-4 Stunden Sport! Riesen Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Dezember 2009)

Irre!    (Und ich habe gerade mal 87 Pünktchen anzubieten...  )

Gab's denn noch keine dummen Fragen oder neidische Bemerkungen im WP-Forum, scylla? Würde mich wundern...


----------



## Surfmoe (2. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Irre!    (Und ich habe gerade mal 87 Pünktchen anzubieten...  )
> 
> Gab's denn noch keine dummen Fragen oder neidische Bemerkungen im WP-Forum, scylla? Würde mich wundern...



Och Radlerin, ich hab knapp 100 und bin total stolz drauf.. Ist alles Ansichtssache


----------



## trhaflhow (2. Dezember 2009)

auch meinen glückwunsch
im gegensatz zum momentanen "wochensieger"
joe i...rgendwas hast du dirs verdient. er hat nur seine gesammelten einheiten der letzten wochen an einem tag eingetragen


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Gab's denn noch keine dummen Fragen oder neidische Bemerkungen im WP-Forum, scylla? Würde mich wundern...



Welches WP-Forum? Ich kenne nur das hier 

surftigresa ist übrigens auch ne Lady... und sie ist "Vizemeister"


----------



## Fie (4. Dezember 2009)

Himmel

*scylla auf Platz 3*

mach sie alle


----------



## mangolassi (4. Dezember 2009)

super, da kann ich daheim rumkränkeln und wir verbessern uns trotzdem im Teamranking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich heute mein Auto verkaufe, muß ich zwangsläufig mit dem Rad zur Arbeit 

Dann kommen von mir auch täglich 2 Pünktchen dazu


----------



## velo1981 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich schwächel momentan. Son Kack...Ich krieg mich einfach nicht hoch...

Määädööööls, motiviert mich...


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute mein Auto verkaufe, muß ich zwangsläufig mit dem Rad zur Arbeit



Machst du aber nicht extra wegen dem Winterpokal, oder?  
Und hey, es klappt! Mein Auto besitze ich zwar nominell noch, aber das hat jeden Tag mein Freund in Beschlag. Also eigentlich hab ich ein Feiertags/Wochenendauto 




velo1981 schrieb:


> Ich schwächel momentan. Son Kack...Ich krieg mich einfach nicht hoch...
> 
> Määädööööls, motiviert mich...



Hey, die Sonne scheint... wer weiß wie lange noch... also das muss doch ausgenutzt werden! 
Als ich heute morgen in den Keller gegangen bin, hab ich meine Räder leise betteln gehört "nimm mich", "ich will raus". Das muss man seine armen Schätzchen doch erhören, oder nicht?


----------



## Surfmoe (4. Dezember 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute mein Auto verkaufe, muß ich zwangsläufig mit dem Rad zur Arbeit
> 
> Dann kommen von mir auch täglich 2 Pünktchen dazu



Hehe, ich hab auch keins. Unser Auto steht derzeit in Duesseldorf und ich verbringe 3/4 meiner Zeit in Genf. Also entweder Bus oder Rad und Bus nervt..


----------



## Fie (4. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Machst du aber nicht extra wegen dem Winterpokal, oder?



Selbstverständlich nicht, das hat andere Gründe.
Er ist interessiert, schaun wir mal.

In meinem Keller ruft nichts 

Ich finde es fast schon bedenklich, wenn manche von euch Stimmen hören 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## contesssa (4. Dezember 2009)

Ach, so lange die nicht wiehern und das Vorderrad von allein hoch geht, ist das nicht so schlimm...
@velo
Stärke kann nur dort existieren, wo auch Schwäche ist. 

Mein Auto steht vor der Tür, ist neidisch und rostet langsam vor sich hin


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin richtig blöde drauf zur Zeit: Hab den Panzer auf der Terrasse vergessen und heute war er eingefroren. Die Kette klemmte, die Gabel bockte, der Sattel war von Reif überzogen... Mannomann! Man muss schon echt bluna sein, um seinem Bike sowas anzutun!  

Um das Missgeschick wieder halbwegs ungeschehen zu machen, habe ich dem Panzer heute eine lange Wurzeltour versprochen. Aber erst, wenn das Glatteis weg ist...


----------



## velo1981 (14. Dezember 2009)

Die neusten Ladies Charts:

(Ladies only-)
1. Der wilde Süden
2. Weißwurscht is(s)
3. Sofanordwand
4. Newcommer mit Potenzial
5. Newbies mit vollem Einsatz
6. Sektion Dresden
7. Winterhexen
8. Hurra, die Hessen kommen
9. Die Bergziegen
10. Die Mädels aus dem Pott

Viele liegen aber dicht aneinander. Es ist richtig spannend! Super Mädels!!! Der wilden Süden macht den ollen Männern richtig Konkurrenz!! Wir anderen machen aber auch eine wirklich großartige Figur!! *stolz*

Weiter so!!!! Wir werden alle im Bikini schweine geil aussehen!!!


----------



## Fie (14. Dezember 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Weiter so!!!! Wir werden alle im Bikini schweine geil aussehen!!!




Öhm - alle? Hab ich irgendwas verpaßt?

Was unser Team angeht, gebührt scylla und contesssa die große Ehre 

Es hat was Gutes, dass mein Auto kaputt ist 
Schaun wir mal, ob ich weiterhin mit dem Bike fahre oder mich dann doch lieber in´s geschützte Auto setzt


----------



## velo1981 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ok ok, wir werden jeder individuell in seinem persönlich gewählten Badedress so aussehen, als hätten wir den ganzen Winter über Sport getrieben. Besser? 

Bei uns ist es 1000grad, die unseren Rang nach vorne treibt. *stolz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (23. Dezember 2009)

Hinmel  

scylla bald auf Platz *1*


Die schafft das noch, wetten?!

Weiter so!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Dezember 2009)

In jeder Klasse gibt´s Streber...  

Ich würde dieses Jahr gern noch die 28.000 Höhenmeter schaffen, nachdem ich ja schon souverän die 4.000 Kilometer-Marke geknackt habe. Ein paar Tage hab´ ich noch...


----------



## swe68 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe vorgestern etwas auf DVD gesehen und spiele mit dem Gedanken an seltsame Ziele 2011. 
Ich glaube, ich brauche so etwas wie einen Personal Trainer.


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Dezember 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich habe vorgestern etwas auf DVD gesehen und spiele mit dem Gedanken an seltsame Ziele 2011.
> Ich glaube, ich brauche so etwas wie einen Personal Trainer.



Also ich gelte ja als guter Motivator...  
Schau Dir mal meine Ziele 2010 an! Da braucht´s mehr als einen Personal Trainer. Da braucht´s ein Wunder!


----------



## swe68 (24. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Also ich gelte ja als guter Motivator...
> Schau Dir mal meine Ziele 2010 an! Da braucht´s mehr als einen Personal Trainer. Da braucht´s ein Wunder!




Das ist eine ganze Menge Stoff 

Ich bin noch mitten in der Planung für 2010. Wenn ich Ernst mache mit dem Laufziel (Entscheidung fällt ganz passend Sylvester, aber - wenn ich ehrlich bin - ein "nein" wird für mich langsam inakzeptabel), dann denke ich tatsächlich an einen Trainingsplan unter Berücksichtigung meiner Erkrankung. Da brauche ich dann Beratung.


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Dezember 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganze Menge Stoff



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen...   



swe68 schrieb:


> (...) dann denke ich tatsächlich an einen Trainingsplan unter Berücksichtigung meiner Erkrankung. Da brauche ich dann Beratung.



Da habe ich Quellen - und eine Menge Erfahrung.


----------



## swe68 (25. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da habe ich Quellen - und eine Menge Erfahrung.



Ich nehme jederzeit Ratschläge an


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Dezember 2009)

Ratschläge sollen ja auch Schläge sein...


----------



## swe68 (3. Januar 2010)

Hauptsache, ich komme zum Ziel.

Im Moment bin ich wieder etwas am Kämpfen - also an mehr als GA1 nix zu denken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (4. Januar 2010)

Es war ein schöner erster Arbeitstag heute und ich hoffe es werden noch viele viele derer folgen  *hihi*


----------



## SteffiTycoon (4. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## swe68 (4. Januar 2010)

Ich freue mich für dich!


----------



## velo1981 (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
hier kommen die aktuellen Ladies Kracher Charts:

1: Der Wilde Süden
2: Weiß wurscht is(s)
3: Sofanordwand
4: Sektion Dresden
5: Newcomer mit Potential
6: Hurra, die Hesse kommen
7: Newbies mit vollem Einsatz
8: Winterhexen
9: Die Bergziegen
10ie Mädels ausm Pott

Cool, ich finde, das sieht doch gut aus!!! Wie gehts bei euch? Alles soweit gut? Was macht der Schnee?


----------



## contesssa (7. Februar 2010)

der eine Schnee kommt gerade wieder mal runter, allerdings nur zögerlich, der andere liegt immer noch in Form dreckiger Eisklumpen rum und über allem hält sich trübes Grau. Außerdem habe ich gerade fest gestellt, dass sich eine Terminkollision hinsichtlich des Ladiestreffens anbahnt. 
Bin gerade depressiv!


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2010)

war heute wetter? oder überhaupt hell? was für ein tag ist denn eigentlich 

ich bin schon seit gestern morgen wach und hänge seit nahezu einem tag auf der arbeit in fensterlosen kellerräumen rum... bäääh

also neee, garnix ist soweit gut. wann ist dieses wochenende endlich rum? :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das beste aus dem Wetter und mich beim Laufen dreckig gemacht  
Und zwar so erfolgreich, dass die am Di. gekauften neuen Trailschuhe duschen mussten 
Das macht Spass!


----------



## velo1981 (7. Februar 2010)

Oh Mädels, das hört sich bei euch zum Teil nicht gut an!!! Was schlägt euch denn so aufs Gemüt!?

Wie wärs mit 5 Minuten Sonnenbank? Das hilft gegen NoSun- Depri. Oder ein Saunatag? Massage?

Kopf hoch ihr Süßen, der Frühling kommt!!! Versprochen!!!


----------



## contesssa (23. Februar 2010)

Naja velo 1981, heute ist der 23. und du hast uns am 7. versprochen, dass der Frühling kommt....hast dich bestimmt mit Absicht nicht terminlich festgelegt. Sonnenbank ist für mich keine Alternative, da bekomme ich Angst, dass der Deckel zuklappt!


----------



## swe68 (23. Februar 2010)

naja - die Nässe, die von oben herunterkommt, ist inzwischen wesentlich wärmer geworden. Der Frühling kann nicht mehr weit sein. 
(ich war vorhin beim Laufen bis auf die Haut durchnässt)


----------



## velo1981 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hab doch den 7. April gemeint, oder?? 

Puhuuuuu, es ist so glatt...


----------



## contesssa (24. Februar 2010)

Ach soooo, na dann....
Aber hier bei uns war es heute ganz in Ordnung, ZWEISTELLIGE Temperaturwerte, ich wusste gar nicht mehr, wie sich das anfühlt. Habs natürlich gleich ausgenutzt und ne Runde gedreht


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Februar 2010)

Ich schwöre, dass ich heute beim Biken Frühlingsgefühle hatte!


----------



## velo1981 (24. Februar 2010)

na ja, die kann man auch im Winter kriegen........


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Februar 2010)

Ich nicht!


----------



## contesssa (25. Februar 2010)

@velo
wie, du bekommst im Winter Frühlingsgefühle???!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (26. Februar 2010)

öhm 

Das liegt wohl in meiner Natur höhö


----------



## velo1981 (1. März 2010)

Entspurt!!! Noch 28 Tage zum Punkten! 

Wollten wir eigentlich was organisieren für die Gewinner oder die ersten 3 Teams oder so? 
Wir könnten auch ein T-shirt machen, dass sich jeder Teilnehmer dann bestellen kann. Als Andenken quasi. 
Oder wir können auch nichts machen und statt darüber zu diskutieren beim Rad fahren grinsen.


----------



## scylla (1. März 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Oder wir können auch nichts machen und statt darüber zu diskutieren beim Rad fahren grinsen.




ein geiler Trail in den Alpen bei 20° und Sonnenschein... eine bessere Belohnung gibt es nicht  da kommt das Grinsen von ganz alleine


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. März 2010)

Ich grinse auch ohne Shirt!  
Allerdings hat´s heute Wind zum Abgewöhnen...  

Trotzdem geht´s aufs Rennrad, ich muss schließlich trainieren! Siehe die verdammt lange Liste unten...


----------



## radfee2000 (16. September 2010)

Meine lieben Bikerinnen,

es wird euch nicht entgangen sein, dass es im Wald wieder deutlich nach Herbst riecht. 
Die letzten Rennen stehen an und somit rückt das Saisonende unaufhaltsam näher... 

Oder doch nicht so ganz? - Da kann ja nur der Winterpokal helfen! 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon drauf, nur noch 6 Wochen und es geht los!
Wie sieht es mit Lady-Teams aus? Wer macht mit?

LG Radfee

PS: am 01.10. hat das LO-Forum seinen 1. Geburtstag und kann auf ein wirklich erfolgreiches erstes Jahr zurückblicken! 
Danke an die Gründerin und allen Frauen, die ne Menge hilfreiche Erfahrungen geposted haben!


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. September 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> (...) nur noch 6 Wochen und es geht los!


----------



## scylla (16. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


>



Zustimmung! 

Warum habe ich eigentlich jedesmal, wenn der Sommer vorbei geht, das Gefühl, ich hätte gar nichts draus gemacht


----------



## swe68 (16. September 2010)

Mir geht es gerade genauso...
Ich habe dieses Jahr unfreiwillig alle meine Ziele vermasselt


----------



## Marcie11 (16. September 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> ... nur noch 6 Wochen und es geht los!
> Wie sieht es mit Lady-Teams aus? Wer macht mit?



Jaaaa, freu mich auch schon, hab letztens nach ´ner längeren Mountainbiketour schonmal im Geiste Punkte gezählt....
Ich mach auf jeden Fall wieder mit! 
Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Sommer, hab meinen ersten Volkstriathlon gefinisht, hat total Spaß gemacht, jetzt bin ich etwas infiziert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (17. September 2010)

Sollen wir wieder Teams gründen?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. September 2010)

Diesen Winter würde ich mitmachen... So ein kleiner Ansporn kann nicht schaden


----------



## Fie (18. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Sollen wir wieder Teams gründen?



Auf jeden Fall!!

Ich möchte mein altes Team wieder haben


----------



## Honigblume (19. September 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein altes Team wieder haben




Fänd ich auch sehr nett 
Diesen Winter (bööööses Wort) möchte ich mehr Punkte machen als letzten Winter.... muß ja irgendwann auch mal schneller werden


----------



## swe68 (19. September 2010)

mache gerne wieder ein Rhein-Main-Team. Alternativ ein "Alternative Sportarten"-Team oder "Invaliden"-Team.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!!
> 
> Ich möchte mein altes Team wieder haben




gute Idee... bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (20. September 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> "Invaliden"-Team.



Dabei!


----------



## swe68 (20. September 2010)

sehr schön  
Freue mich - wer fühlt sich noch invalide?


----------



## wintergriller (20. September 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> sehr schön
> Freue mich - wer fühlt sich noch invalide?




Fühle mich zwar nicht invalide, wäre aber für ein Rhein-Main/Taunus Team zu haben....


----------



## trhaflhow (20. September 2010)

werde mal die "sofanordwand" versuchen zu raektivieren


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. September 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Fühle mich zwar nicht invalide, wäre aber für ein Rhein-Main/Taunus Team zu haben....



geht mir ähnlich


----------



## zestyfied (20. September 2010)

Kannmir jemand eine Erklärung geben?Ich versteh es nicht, um was es hier geht..


----------



## Bettina (21. September 2010)

Im Moment wäre das Invalidenteam für mich optimal: gemeinsames Radeln wäre theoretisch möglich  und irgendwas ist immer 

Aber es wird schon werden und bestimmt besser als im letzten Jahr. 

Gruß Bettina

@zestyfied: swe will ein Team mit dem aufmunternden Namen "Ladies Only Invalidenteam"   oder "Invaliden Only Ladies Team"    oder ähnlich starten.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (2. Oktober 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Fänd ich auch sehr nett
> Diesen Winter (bööööses Wort) möchte ich mehr Punkte machen als letzten Winter.... muß ja irgendwann auch mal schneller werden



Yepp - auch ich wäre gern wieder dabei!


----------



## radfee2000 (5. Oktober 2010)

Schön, ich bin auch dabei. Dann sind wir schon zu dritt! 

 Die Mädels aus dem Pott suchen also noch zwei Mitfahrerinnen!


----------



## MissQuax (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte selbst schon gepostet auf der Suche nach noch "freien", WP-willigen Mädels im Gebiet Rhein/Main/Taunus/Wetterau. Kam aber bisher null Reaktion.   Da ich ungern mutterseelenalleine Punkte sammlen will, würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen als 4. im Bunde eines dann "überregionalen" Teams!

Falls es wirklich ein "Invaliden-Team" werden soll, habe ich da was zu bieten: schon 2 schwere Bike-Stürze (wen's interessiert, kann mal in mein Fotoalbum schauen), der letzte davon mit bleibendem Schaden - aber nicht was den Kopf angeht  . Relativ fit bin ich mittlerweile trotzdem wieder, fahre derzeit mind. 2 - 3 Mal die Woche auf Arbeit (einfache Strecke schon ca. 45 - 50 Min.), dann oft noch am WE. Und mit Joggen will ich auch wieder anfangen. 

Wäre schön wenn ihr mich als "Gnadenbrot-Gaul" mitrennen lasst bei der Jagd um WP-Punkte! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (5. Oktober 2010)

Ein überregionales Team wäre vielleicht auch was für mich. Ich bin jedenfalls auch auf der suche - würde gern erstmalig mitmachen.


----------



## Marcie11 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich will auch irgendwo mitmachen.... ,mit mir will auch keiner in ein regionales Team.... , hatte ja auch schon selbst gepostet.
Dabei war es letztes Jahr so nett im Winterpokal!
Vielleicht sollten wir ein Team bilden "Die kläglichen Reste" oder "Die Heimatlosen" oder "Die Einzelstücke".....
Invaliden-Team will ich aber eher nicht....


----------



## karmakiller (5. Oktober 2010)

Hat vielleicht jemand Interesse an einem Team: 
*Ladies Only - Bike only *? 
Ich fahr im Winter nur Rad (immer Sommer auch  ) und bin somit nicht gerade eine große Punktelieferantin - vielleicht geht es ja noch anderen so und ihr möchtet trotzdem am WP teilnehmen ?


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2010)

Keine Panik, es kommt jede unter! Gaaaanz sicher.  
Ein paar Wochen sind´s ja noch bis zum Start.


----------



## karmakiller (5. Oktober 2010)

Schon klar 
aber es soll ja auch ein wenig zusammenpassen


----------



## zestyfied (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube, dass bei uns im Team Weißwurscht is(s) noch jemand fehlt......


----------



## 4mate (6. Oktober 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Hey,
> also kann ich shcon machen - mal sehen was dabei raus kommt! Habs ja noch nie gemacht.
> Wir sind:
> die tina
> ...


Ja, 2 Winterpokalistinnen!


----------



## zestyfied (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja also her damit Mädls - bei uns fehlen noch 2!!!


----------



## TiniTurbine (6. Oktober 2010)

Also, nach meinem Kreuzbandriss und gerade durchlaufender Reha, würde für mich auch ein Invaliden-Team gut passen. hätte sehr große Lust da mit einzusteigen, wenn ich darf?
Biken is erstmal nur inddor möglich, aber ich hoffe gegen Dezember dann auch wieder draussen an den Start zu gehen.....und mit meinem ganzen Ersatz-Sport, wie Schwimmen, wird das dann wohl der sportifste Winter aller Zeiten. 


Grüssle
Turbine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

nach den diversen Postings hier in den letzten paar Stunden/Tagen spreche ich jetzt mal folgende Mädels gezielt an:

*HiFi XS
Marcie11
karmakiller
TiniTurbine*

Hättet ihr Lust und Interesse mit mir (dann wären wir als Team ja schon komplett ) ein Winterpokal-Team zu bilden?

Wäre ein "wild zusammengewürfelter Haufen", vielleicht kann man ja auch dann in Bezug auf die Suche nach einem netten Teamnamen dran anknüpfen, z.B.

*Ladies only - Wild Mix* 

oder so was in der Art ...

Also, ich warte auf euer Feedback und eure Vorschläge! 

LG, MissQuax
(die im Hinblick auf den WP schon "mit den Hufen scharrt")


----------



## Honigblume (6. Oktober 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Die Mädels aus dem Pott



Soll der Team Name vom letzten Jahr bleiben?


----------



## Marcie11 (6. Oktober 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> nach den diversen Postings hier in den letzten paar Stunden/Tagen spreche ich jetzt mal folgende Mädels gezielt an:
> 
> ...


 
JAAAAA!! Wild Mix find ich schon suuuper!!!
Bin dabei!!!


----------



## TiniTurbine (6. Oktober 2010)

Joooo, bin am Start!

Is das die vorwiegend Verletztentruppe? Dann könnten wir uns auch *Ladies only - disabled, but wild

*nennen (??)
**
Nur ne Idee.....

PS:
Ok, also ich bin eine Ersttäterin und muss erst noch rausfinden, wie der Hase genau läuft. Prinzip ist mir aber klar...


----------



## TiniTurbine (6. Oktober 2010)

Achso ne, sehe grade, dass Bergradlerin, Swe und Bettina die Invaliden sind......

Also wenn ihr mich trotz meiner momentanen "Outdoor-awareness" (Heul, bei dem tollen Wetter da draussen  - es ist echt sooooooo schlimm) aufnehmt, dann bin ich auch bei den rundum gesunden dabei....


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Oktober 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *HiFi XS
> Marcie11
> karmakiller
> TiniTurbine*
> ...



Cool! Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (8. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen! 

Na das sieht ja schon ganz prima aus:

*Team "Ladies only - Wild Mix:

HiFi XS
Marcie11
TiniTurbine
MissQuax 
*
*Ein WP-williges Mädel bräuchten wir noch, dann wären wir komplett! 

*Wer möchte denn das Team gründen/anmelden? Soll ich das übernehmen oder will jemand von euch?

LG, MissQuax


*

*


----------



## Marcie11 (8. Oktober 2010)

Och, mach Du das!
Du warst ja auch die Initiatorin. Sollen wir dann einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, können wir "unter uns" quatschen.....?


----------



## karmakiller (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich würde das letzte Plätzchen nehmen, allerdings liefere ich wie gesagt nur Punkte fürs Biken - und im letzten kalten Winter  waren das nicht soo viele...


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Oktober 2010)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Sollen wir dann einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, können wir "unter uns" quatschen.....?




Genau. Ganz vertraulich!


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Oktober 2010)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Achso ne, sehe grade, dass Bergradlerin, Swe und Bettina die Invaliden sind......



Nur körperlich! Ich schwöre.


----------



## MissQuax (8. Oktober 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde das letzte Plätzchen nehmen, allerdings liefere ich wie gesagt nur Punkte fürs Biken - und im letzten kalten Winter  waren das nicht soo viele...



Hallo Karmakiller,

somit wären wir also komplett! 

Bezüglich der Punkte: kein Stress - soll ja alles Spaß machen und niemand soll sich unter Druck gesetzt fühlen!

Aber vielleicht kann dich dann ja doch der Winterpokal gelegentlich  motivieren, auch mal bei nicht ganz so tollen Wetterverhältnissen aufs  Bike zu steigen. Mit geeigneten Klamotten kommt da durchaus richtig Freude auf, z. B. bei einer Fahrt in frisch gefallenem Schnee! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## Marcie11 (8. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Genau. Ganz vertraulich!


----------



## Marcie11 (8. Oktober 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Hallo Karmakiller,
> 
> somit wären wir also komplett!



Supi!!! 

Ich seh das genauso wie MissQuax, keinen Streß machen, jede steuert soviele Punkte bei, wie sie kann und mag! Es geht wirklich nur um die eigene Motivation!
Und radeln im Schnee ist suuuper, kann ich auch nur empfehlen!! 

Freu mich schon, wenn´s endlich wieder losgeht, ich hab mich schon dabei ertappt, wieder Punkte zu zählen.....

Den Team-Namen lassen wir dann bei "Wild Mix" oder? Ich find den gut!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Oktober 2010)

ich dachte ja erst, dass nur echtes Radfahren zählt!?
Aber anscheinend ja auch andere sportliche Aktivitäten, auch die in der Muckibude?


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2010)

Alternative Sportarten zählen auch, aber weniger. Pauschal zwei Punkte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich bewege mich ja nie ohne Zweirad, von daher trifft das auf mich nicht zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Oktober 2010)

wenn es diesen Winter wieder so viel schneit, wollte ich mir auch mal Winterreifen zulegen


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2010)

Muddy Mary!   

Oder etwa fürs Auto?!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Oktober 2010)

ja? taugt der? oder eher: taugt die?


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2010)

Bei Matsch und Modder, aber auch im Schnee absolut top!


----------



## MissQuax (11. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bei Matsch und Modder, aber auch im Schnee absolut top!



Aber wenn's dann "eisig" wird, ist auch der MM mit seinem Grip am Ende, dann hilft nur noch einer:

*Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro!*

Damit kann man dann sogar fast noch den Jungs beim Eisspeedway in den Kurven Konkurrenz machen.


----------



## MissQuax (11. Oktober 2010)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Supi!!!
> 
> Freu mich schon, wenn´s endlich wieder losgeht, ich hab mich schon dabei ertappt, wieder Punkte zu zählen.....
> 
> Den Team-Namen lassen wir dann bei "Wild Mix" oder? Ich find den gut!




Freue mich auch und bin ebenfalls schon ständig am Punkte-Umrechnen! 

Sobald der WP freigeschaltet wird, melde ich dann unser Team unter "Ladies only - Wild Mix" an - wenn keine mehr Einwände erhebt. Und im WP-Forum kann ich für die Kommunikation gerne einen Fred eröffnen.

LG, MissQuax


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Aber wenn's dann "eisig" wird, ist auch der MM mit seinem Grip am Ende, dann hilft nur noch einer:
> 
> *Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro!*
> 
> Damit kann man dann sogar fast noch den Jungs beim Eisspeedway in den Kurven Konkurrenz machen.



Ja, schon... Aber unterwegs Reifen wechseln?!  
Ich bin eigentlich selten auf Eis unterwegs. Letzten Winter kam ich einmal in den "Genuss" - und hab mich natürlich prompt lang gemacht!


----------



## MissQuax (11. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ja, schon... Aber unterwegs Reifen wechseln?!
> Ich bin eigentlich selten auf Eis unterwegs. Letzten Winter kam ich einmal in den "Genuss" - und hab mich natürlich prompt lang gemacht!



Unterwegs ist natürlich etwas schwierig , aber bei uns hat es schon öfter Winter gegeben, wo bereits nach kurzer Zeit der Schnee wegen Tauwetter am Tag und Minusgraden in der Nacht zu einer zentimeter dicken Eisschicht mutierte - da ging auf vielen Wegen ohne Spikes fast nichts mehr! Da hieß es eben, die Dinger (Ice Spiker) zu montieren und erstmal drauf zu lassen. 

Ihr solltet mal sehen wie Autofahrer und Fußgänger schauen, wenn man auf Wegen, wo man vor Eisglätte kaum noch vom Fleck kommt, locker an ihnen vorbeiradelt!  Macht dann echt doppelt Laune!


----------



## Marcie11 (11. Oktober 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal sehen wie Autofahrer und Fußgänger schauen, wenn man auf Wegen, wo man vor Eisglätte kaum noch vom Fleck kommt, locker an ihnen vorbeiradelt!  Macht dann echt doppelt Laune!


 
Die gucken schon total erstaunt, wenn man nur im normalen Schnee an ihnen vorbeiradelt. Starren dann immer ganz intensiv auf die Reifen.....

Aber was redet ihr von Schnee?? Nutzt bloß diese Woche, das Wetter ist ja hammergeil! War gestern lange mit Freund und Rad unterwegs, das war sooo schööööön, schade, daß die Punkte jetzt noch nicht zählen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (11. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nur körperlich! Ich schwöre.




Dito.....
Aber schlimm genug, oder?


----------



## karmakiller (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Wild-Mix-Teammitglieder 
mir kam eben beim Haribo essen so ein Gedanke, wie wäre es denn mit "Color-Radl"  ? Bin aber auch bei Wild-Mix dabei 
ich freu mich schon


----------



## TiniTurbine (11. Oktober 2010)

Color-Radl....find ich sehr gut! Aber wie wir auch heißen: Wir werden mit wehenden Fahnen in diesen Winter ziehen. Juchhe.

Wie werden wir denn ein Team? Also muss man eingeladen werden, oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Marcie11 (11. Oktober 2010)

Finde "Wild Mix" besser, aber egal, wie wir heissen, bald geht´s endlich wieder los!!!
MissQuax als Team-Chefin meldet uns an, sobald das Anmelden freigeschaltet ist. Ich glaube, dann kriegt man eine Einladung, die man nur bestätigen muß oder so. Weiß gar nicht mehr genau, wie das war, ging aber sehr einfach.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Oktober 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Hallo Karmakiller,
> 
> somit wären wir also komplett!
> 
> ...



Hallo Mädels, 

Das Wild Mix - Color Radl Team klappt  
Punkten... sehe ich genau so. Für mich geht es auch um die motivation. ich werde mein bestes tun fit über den winter zu kommen!

@ Karmakiller - mit so einem nick (klasse) ist das punkte sammeln völlig zweiträngig  

Was der name angeht? mir fällt nichts ein... Motley Crew (anspielung auf den name der rockband motley crue...) bedeutet so was wie 'wild mix' auf englisch. Aber solche musik höre ich so gut wie NIE. 

MissQuax: finde ich toll wenn du uns anmeldest


----------



## MissQuax (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, künftige Mitstreiterinnen! 

Ich lege los mit der Anmeldung sobald die Freischaltung des WP erfolgt ist und werde dann auch - für die, die neu dabei sind oder sich nicht mehr dran erinnern - eine kleine Anleitung geben wie man Teammitglied wird.

Freue mich schon, zusammen mit euch über Winter auf Punktejagd zu gehen.

LG, MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (14. Oktober 2010)

Wann gehts denn los? Wieder am 01.11.? Freu mich schon. 
Hab grade mal bei den Tübingern angefragt was sie von nem Team halten. Möchte auch mal in nem Team mitmachen.


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Oktober 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Wann gehts denn los? Wieder am 01.11.? Freu mich schon.
> Hab grade mal bei den Tübingern angefragt was sie von nem Team halten. Möchte auch mal in nem Team mitmachen.




winterpokal info

alternative sportarten zahlen fast gar nicht - egal wie lang trainierst!


----------



## Juuro (14. Oktober 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> winterpokal info
> 
> alternative sportarten zahlen fast gar nicht - egal wie lang trainierst!



Danke!

 Ähmja, darum fahr ich ja auch MTB.


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt aber auch andere tolle sachen


----------



## Juuro (15. Oktober 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch andere tolle sachen



Stimmt, zum Beispiel Skifahrn.  Aber das ist ja ein Fahrrad-Forum hier. ;-)


----------



## velo1981 (15. Oktober 2010)

Machen wir wieder ladies only Teams? Das war ja eigentlich cool oder?


----------



## Trail-Bremse (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne mal in einem Team mitmachen. War letztes Jahr Einzelkämpferin und habe es (ohne den November) bis auf Platz 354 geschafft.  
Bei wem könnte ich mich einklinken?


----------



## wildbiker (17. Oktober 2010)

wäre auch noch zu haben...

Wäre schön, wenn sich noch jm. aus dem Raum Leipzig finden würde...


----------



## MissQuax (17. Oktober 2010)

@ 
*HiFi XS*
*Marcie11*
*karmakiller*
*TiniTurbine*

So, das Team steht! 

Unser Name: "*Ladies only - Color Radl (The Wild Mix)*"

Ich hoffe, der Name gefällt euch. 

Anmelden könnt ihr euch auf der Startseite des Winterpokals, einfach ganz unten rechts auf "Mein Team" klicken, dann auf "Mitgliedschaft in einem existierenden Team beantragen" und in der Zeile unseres Teams auf den Button "Mitglied werden" klicken. Sobald mir euer Antrag vorliegt, stimme ich dem zu - das wars.

Im Winterpokal-Forum (zu finden auf der Winterpokal-Startseite ganz oben links) habe ich einen neuen Fred als "Plauderecke" für uns eröffnet, ihr findet ihn unter unserem Teamnamen (wo auch sonst ).

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf eure Anträge und auf den 01.11.!

Aber jetzt schwinge ich mich erstmal aufs Bike und zeige meinem Schweinehund, daß er auch bei schlechtem Wetter zum Gassigehen(-fahren) vor die Tür gejagt wird! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Aber jetzt schwinge ich mich erstmal aufs Bike und zeige meinem Schweinehund, daß er auch bei schlechtem Wetter zum Gassigehen(-fahren) vor die Tür gejagt wird!



Meiner ist gerade bei Regen und Matsch mit Uli unterwegs!  





Ach ja: Der Hund liegt vorne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (17. Oktober 2010)

Ladies only - Die Mädels aus dem Pott biken wieder


Ich glaub ich hatte bei Teamgründung zuviele Zeichen  kannst du das ändern Gina oder macht das nur der Admin?


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)

Kannst Du selbst machen!


----------



## Honigblume (17. Oktober 2010)

Ach, bei der Teambeschreibung.

Alles klar 

Ist noch früh am Morgen *hust*


----------



## Fie (17. Oktober 2010)

Kann man jetzt das Team vom letzten Jahr reanimieren oder bedarf es einer Neugründung?

PS: okay, hätte vorher gucken sollen!

@ altes Team: es ist angerichtet  Teamname ist der Gleiche!


----------



## TiniTurbine (17. Oktober 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @
> *HiFi XS*
> *Marcie11*
> *karmakiller*
> ...


 jihaaaa


----------



## nikka (17. Oktober 2010)

hallo mädels,

will auch in diesem jahr dabei sein!!
wo ist denn noch ein plätzchen frei für mich?

komme aus ostwestfalen, vielleicht gibts da auch schon ein team?

seid gegrüsst
nikka


----------



## Fie (17. Oktober 2010)

nikka schrieb:


> hallo mädels,
> 
> will auch in diesem jahr dabei sein!!
> wo ist denn noch ein plätzchen frei für mich?
> ...




guckst du: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=ladies

oder:http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams


----------



## velo1981 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte auch in ein Team, war super letztes Jahr...


----------



## nikka (19. Oktober 2010)

hallo mädels,

ich habe jetzt noch ein neues team gegründet. wie schon im letzten jahr die "arctic girls". 

welche von euch ist dabei??

grüsse
nikka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Bremse (19. Oktober 2010)

> hallo mädels,
> 
> ich habe jetzt noch ein neues team gegründet. wie schon im letzten jahr die "arctic girls".
> 
> welche von euch ist dabei??


Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht dass ich aus der Pfalz komme dann wäre ich dabei


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Oktober 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @
> So, das Team steht!
> Unser Name: "*Ladies only - Color Radl (The Wild Mix)*"
> 
> Ich hoffe, der Name gefällt euch.


----------



## nikka (20. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht dass ich aus der Pfalz komme dann wäre ich dabei



ja super - herzlich willkommen!!

dann musst du dich nur noch anmelden...


dann sind noch 3 plätze frei!!

bis bald,
nikka


----------



## isali (20. Oktober 2010)

gibt es ein team für freeride-mädels? oder ein rhein-main-team? bin aus darmstadt und gehöre eigentlich zur bergabfraktion. aber im winter werde ich viel straße fahren.
lg isa


----------



## Triathletin007 (20. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht dass ich aus der Pfalz komme dann wäre ich dabei


 
Habt ihr noch ein Plätzchen für eine Triathletin fürs Überwintern frei?

Gruß, Nicole!


----------



## jjules (20. Oktober 2010)

Unser "Weiß wurscht Team" sucht auch noch Mitglieder:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=426563&page=4

Von mir aus müsst ihr auch nicht aus Bayern sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmo66 (21. Oktober 2010)

@isali:

...wir, das Bikeshredder-Women-Team sucht noch Verstaerkung. Fuer bergab sind wir auch immer zu haben. Wenn du Lust hast meld dich an, wir sind zwar aus dem Ruhrgebiet aber ist ja egal, oder?!

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Triathletin007 (21. Oktober 2010)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> @isali:
> 
> ...wir, das Bikeshredder-Women-Team sucht noch Verstaerkung. Fuer bergab sind wir auch immer zu haben. Wenn du Lust hast meld dich an, wir sind zwar aus dem Ruhrgebiet aber ist ja egal, oder?!
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66



Ich komme zwar auch nicht aus dem Pott (KR) habe aber mal bei Euch einen Antrag gestellt. Auf jeden Fall könnte ich wohl den einen oder anderen Punkt mit meinem Ziel für 2011 (Ironman- Hawaii) zum Konto beitragen.


----------



## isali (21. Oktober 2010)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> @isali:
> 
> ...wir, das Bikeshredder-Women-Team sucht noch Verstaerkung. Fuer bergab sind wir auch immer zu haben. Wenn du Lust hast meld dich an, wir sind zwar aus dem Ruhrgebiet aber ist ja egal, oder?!
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66



Alles klar, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Elmo66 (21. Oktober 2010)

Uuuups....

@Triathletin007:
hatte isali direkt angetickert, da sie mitmacht wären wir dann komplett, sorry :-(. 
Findet sich bestimmt noch ein Team...
@isali:
bitte anmelden,thx

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## velo1981 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gerade unser Team gegründet: Ladies only- Optimisten....

Wer also noch ein liebes, nettes Team- Plätzchen sucht, nicht unbedingt zu den Spitzenreitern gehören will, aber einfach Bock hat, beim Winterpokal mitzumachen, sei herzlich eingeladen!!! 

Lg
Kathrin


----------



## Trail-Bremse (22. Oktober 2010)

> Ich komme zwar auch nicht aus dem Pott (KR)


@Triathletin007
In unserem Team "arctic girls"  ist noch ein Plätzchen frei. Es ist egal woher du kommst. 
Hast du Lust mit uns den Winter zu überstehen?


----------



## nikka (25. Oktober 2010)

nach oben schieb


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Oktober 2010)

Mädels, wer nimmt mich auf?

Ich wäre da auch ganz gerne dabei  mit Eiszapfen an der Nase und abgestorbenen Füssen


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Oktober 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Machen wir wieder ladies only Teams? Das war ja eigentlich cool oder?



Velo ich habe mich Dir mal angeschlossen, hoffe das passt....


----------



## nikka (26. Oktober 2010)

die artic girls hätten auch noch plätze frei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Ruhrpott Mädels haben auch noch einen Platz frei 

Apoptygma?
Was ist mir Dir?
In der Hoffnung, daß Du hier mitliest


----------



## speciallady (27. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen,

wo ist denn noch ein platz frei? bin z.zt. auf geschäftsreise in usa und habe wenig zeit zum surfen... 

freue mich, wenn mich jemand aufnimmt 

vg speciallady


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2010)

da

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/222

ist noch Platz.


----------



## Bettina (27. Oktober 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wo ist denn noch ein platz frei? bin z.zt. auf geschäftsreise in usa und habe wenig zeit zum surfen...
> 
> ...



Hi speciallady,
geh mal zum Winterpokal und gib in der Teamsuche 'Ladies' ein, da kommen 9 Teams und davon sind nur 3 oder 4 komplett.
lg
Bettina


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Oktober 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen die GIRLSRIDETOO-Teams!!!! Die sind auch noch nicht alle vollständig!!!!
Wäre schade, wenn so viele angefangenen Teams übrig blieben


----------



## JarJarBings (27. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch ein plätzchen bekommen in einem team. 
jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, was das eigentlich ist.


----------



## nikka (27. Oktober 2010)

hey speciallady,
wir haben doch schon mal einen winterpokal in einem team bestritten, oder? bei den "ladies only- die artic girls" ist ein plätzchen frei für dich!!

lg nikka


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Oktober 2010)

sagt mal, zählt Spinning jetzt als Radfahren (Rolle?) oder als andere Sportart (weil Fitnessstudio?) Irgendwie finde ich dazu nichts


----------



## speciallady (28. Oktober 2010)

nikka schrieb:


> hey speciallady,
> wir haben doch schon mal einen winterpokal in einem team bestritten, oder? bei den "ladies only- die artic girls" ist ein plätzchen frei für dich!!
> 
> lg nikka



Hi nikka, dann melde ich mich dich gleich mal bei euch an 

LG Speciallady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (28. Oktober 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> sagt mal, zählt Spinning jetzt als Radfahren (Rolle?) oder als andere Sportart (weil Fitnessstudio?) Irgendwie finde ich dazu nichts



Radfahren.
Und mehr als die (teilweise schizophrenen und überholten) Regeln zählt der gesunde Menschenverstand 
Über die Regeln im "normalen" WP-Forum diskutieren, bringt aber gar nichts.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Oktober 2010)

gut, deswegen frag ich ja auch hier 
Dann weiß ich Bescheid!


----------



## swe68 (28. Oktober 2010)

ist fürs seelische Gleichgewicht definitiv gesünder  
Ich besuche das "andere" Forum nur, wenn ich irgendjemanden brauche, über den ich mich aufregen kann.
Hier ist es dagegen richtig schön.


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> ist fürs seelische Gleichgewicht definitiv gesünder
> Ich besuche das "andere" Forum nur, wenn ich irgendjemanden brauche, über den ich mich aufregen kann.
> Hier ist es dagegen richtig schön.



 Kann ich seit ein paar Tagen so richtig bestätigen!


----------



## nikka (28. Oktober 2010)

mal ein kurzes update:

bei den "ladies only - die arctic girls" sind dabei bisher
speciallady
trail-bremse
nikka

2 plätzchen sind noch frei - also kommt, ladies! lasst gehen!
nikka


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi nikka, Velo ist irgendwie weg und schaltet niemanden frei in "ihrer" Gruppe. Ich würde mich gerne Euch anschließen, aber wie komme ich aus einer Gruppe in der ich nicht freigeschaltet werde wieder raus?

Kann einer der Mods helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikka (29. Oktober 2010)

bist herzlich willkommen bei uns!

kannst du nicht einfach deine mitgliedschaft auch bei uns beantragen?

lg nikka

sonst rikman anschreiben!


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. Oktober 2010)

ne, geht leider nicht mehr wer ist rikman und wo finde ich den?


----------



## swe68 (29. Oktober 2010)

Welches Team ist es denn?
Ich weiß nicht, ob wir Grünen das können, wenn nicht, melde ich mich


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. Oktober 2010)

*
*


ladies only optimisten

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/222


----------



## swe68 (29. Oktober 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wir dürfen nicht.
Schreib doch einfach mal eine PN an rik und Thomas (Administratoren)


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Twinkie (29. Oktober 2010)

gibt es noch jemanden ohne führerschein? wir haben noch einen platz zu vergeben


----------



## Trail-Bremse (29. Oktober 2010)

@ActionBarbie 
Hats geklappt?


----------



## velo1981 (30. Oktober 2010)

oooooh hallo hallo...ich bin hier!!!

War auf Fortbildung und habs erst jetzt wieder dran gedacht! Herzlich Willkommen Mädels in unserem fantastischen Team! Der Winter kann kommen! Ihr habt ein Häkchen.

Mein Ziel ist übrigens über den Winter 5 Kg abzunehmen. Mal sehen, obs klappt.

Sorry ihr lieben, dass ich gepennt hab, jetzt bin ich ja wieder wach 

Zwei Plätzchen für Mädels ist bei uns auch noch frei.


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Oktober 2010)

allgemeine fragen zum winterpokal!

Wie ist es wenn ich zB morgens im kraftsport mache, abends jogge, oder radfahre? Können wir mehrmals am tag eintragen? wie geht es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (31. Oktober 2010)

klar kannst du mehrmals am Tag eintragen.
2 Sporteinheiten oder mehr am Tag habe ich auch ab und an.


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> klar kannst du mehrmals am Tag eintragen.
> 2 Sporteinheiten oder mehr am Tag habe ich auch ab und an.



Danke für die schnelle antwort da es morgen schon losgeht...!

So, ich kann mehrmals am tag meine einheiten eingeben... auch wenn ich am tag zwei verschiedene alternative sportarten mache? sport studio morgens badminton abends... kann sein dass ich zwischen durch zum termin auch dann per rad fahre, so mein ich.


----------



## swe68 (31. Oktober 2010)

wenn es getrennte Einheiten sind, spricht doch überhaupt nichts dagegen.

Ich füttere z.B. den WP über die Trainingsverwaltung, da trage ich es ja auch getrennt sein.


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich füttere z.B. den WP über die Trainingsverwaltung.



*?* bin neuling - ich hab keine ahnung was du damit meinst    danke für deine  geduld


----------



## swe68 (31. Oktober 2010)

kein Problem. Hier im Forum gibt es oben einen Link zur Trainingsverwaltung. Und zu WP-Zeiten kann ich anhaken, die Trainingseinheit gleich an den WP zu übertragen.


----------



## TiniTurbine (1. November 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> kein Problem. Hier im Forum gibt es oben einen Link zur Trainingsverwaltung. Und zu WP-Zeiten kann ich anhaken, die Trainingseinheit gleich an den WP zu übertragen.



Wo denn?


----------



## swe68 (1. November 2010)

schau mal in die kleingedruckte Kopfleiste. Bei mir ist der Link in der oberen Reihe ganz rechts.


----------



## nikka (1. November 2010)

hey ladies,

heute gehts los und bei den arctic girls sind noch 2 plätze frei!

irgendeine noch ohne team?

oder ein 2er team, was zu uns kommen könnte?

lg nikka


----------



## Trail-Bremse (1. November 2010)

So Mädels, der erste Eintrag steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (1. November 2010)

Der zweite auch! Wunderschöne Tour heute Mittag!


----------



## HiFi XS (1. November 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> schau mal in die kleingedruckte Kopfleiste. Bei mir ist der Link in der oberen Reihe ganz rechts.



Cool & Danke hab's gefunden


----------



## trhaflhow (1. November 2010)

Wow
Eine von uns Ladies ist auf Platz 1
Triathletin007.
Sag mal wie machst du das, dass du bei den kurzen Tagen 12h heute Rad gefahren bist.
Welchen Sattel hast du damit der hintern das aushält. Musst du nicht essen und pinkeln. Da wird's ja noch schwieriger mit der Helligkeit,oder hast du ne super Lampe


----------



## JarJarBings (1. November 2010)

ja, das hab ich mich eben auch gefragt....


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. November 2010)

Gibt auch im allgemeinen WP-Forum schon wilde Diskusionen darüber.


----------



## swe68 (2. November 2010)

und da hat sie es plausibel erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. November 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> und da hat sie es plausibel erklärt.



Ich finde die Diskussion im WP-Forum darüber affig, das ist Futterneid sonst nix!


----------



## swe68 (2. November 2010)

danke, ich auch.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. November 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> und da hat sie es plausibel erklärt.


 
In einem eigenen Thread, den ich jetzt auch gefunden habe. Die Diskusionen sind in der Tat affig, aber einige Leute sind wie ich finde einfach zu dreist.
Letztes Jahr z.B. (die entsprechende Person hatte zwischendurch zufällig Punktegleichstand mit mir, sonst wäre es mir gar nicht aufgefallen) trägt ein Teilnehmer 8Std. Langlauf am Tag (bei 7 Tagen Urlaub) ein und schreibt dann noch in die Beschreibung: "Naja, eigentlich Alpin-Ski". Spare mir da jegliche Komentare und mache einfach weiter.

Von der Stimmung im WP-Forum sollten wir Ladies uns wirklich nicht anstecken lassen.


----------



## TiniTurbine (2. November 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Von der Stimmung im WP-Forum sollten wir Ladies uns wirklich nicht anstecken lassen.




richtig! Es geht ja ums individuelle Fit-bleiben im Winter, und sowieso nicht ums Siegen. Einfach um einen Überblick zu haben. Wie soll sowas objektiv bewertet werden? Geht gar nicht.
Wer da im Winter-Pokal Erster wird, hat entweder keine Freunde oder ein sehr langweiliges Leben. Finde ich gar nicht anstrebenswert 12h Rad zu fahren ....wos doch noch so schöne andere Beschäftigungen gibt.

@swe: jetzt hab ichs auch gefunden. war aber erst ab 1.11. aktiv.....daher konnt ich es kurz nach 0.00 Uhr noch nicht finden.


----------



## swe68 (2. November 2010)

Mir sind die Dreistigkeiten inzwischen egal.
Ich mache das ganze Jahr über die Trainingsverwaltung im MTB Forum. Und dann setze ich halt einfach noch einen Haken für den Winterpokal. 
Außerdem finde ich die Teambildung sehr nett!


----------



## Twinkie (2. November 2010)

so, unser team ist nun auch voll und voll eingestiegen.  muß euch noch mal alle raussuchen ....zum DIREKTEN vergleich. alles andere ist mit eh wurscht.   habt ihr alle teambeschreibungen?


----------



## JarJarBings (2. November 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> In einem eigenen Thread, den ich jetzt auch gefunden habe.



wo denn? bin nur vielseitig interessiert....


----------



## Twinkie (2. November 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> wo denn? bin nur vielseitig interessiert....



hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7715153#post7715153


----------



## JarJarBings (2. November 2010)

ach so, nur das.... 
ja, das hatte ich gesehen. dachte, da gehts schon mächtig zur sache.


----------



## velo1981 (4. November 2010)

uiii das Team ist doch fast voll geworden!!! Toll!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (5. November 2010)

Velo! Eine fehlt uns noch, also Mädels los, wer hat noch Lust???


----------



## Triathletin007 (5. November 2010)

Hallo, Mädels!

Nach meinem verrückten Einstand am Montag (Fotos findet Ihr dazu im Rennrad-Treath unter Triathletin007) hat nun auch mein normales Training begonnen.

Hier könnt Ihr gerne verfolgen wie weit mein Projekt für 2011 bisher gekommen ist:

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=84849

Und hier viele Daten und sehr viele Fotos zu meinem liebsten Hobby.

www.nicoleschnass.de

Freue mich über jeden Besuch und Anregung, denn dadurch wird mein Training aufgelockert und ich bin nicht so alleine.

LG,Nicole!


----------



## Twinkie (5. November 2010)

hey, coole seite!  thx und hau sie alle weg!!!!!!


----------



## TiniTurbine (5. November 2010)

ja genau, triathletin...hau se wech!



Mal ne Frage: Wie kann man denn Einträge wieder löschen. Hab aufgrund einer Irritation meines Computers aus Versehen die fahrt heute doppelt eingetragen. 0 eintragen geht nicht. Danke für Hilfe_!!


----------



## TiniTurbine (5. November 2010)

ahhhh ok, Internetdummy hats gefunden 

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## jjules (5. November 2010)

irgendwie habt's ihr Triathleten ja schon auch nen gehörigen Schlag ... 
Aber jeder spinnt anders!!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. November 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ach so, nur das....
> ja, das hatte ich gesehen. dachte, da gehts schon mächtig zur sache.


 
Meinte auch eigentlich diesen Thread

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361099&page=15

geht los ab post #368


----------



## velo1981 (8. November 2010)

Geht das überhaupt noch??? 
(hab ich gerade beim Tippen überlegt...)

hallöchen,

ich mache noch mal Werbung für unser Team. Wir haben noch ein lauschiges Plätzchen für ein nettes Mädel, das kurzentschlossen beim Winterpokal mitmachen will. 
Keine Panik, wir sind wirklich lieb und wollen keinen Leistungsdruck!

>>> Ladies only - Optimisten


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. November 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Geht das überhaupt noch???


 
Ja, geht noch bis zum 14.11. 23:59Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (11. November 2010)

Wir suchen auch noch ein Mädl im Team!


----------



## Trail-Bremse (11. November 2010)

Wir sind auch erst zu dritt! Wer hat noch Lust mit uns den Winter über zu sporteln? Team Ladys only- arctic girls


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Februar 2011)

Frage! Warum wird meine Kraftsporteinheit (Trainingsverwaltung) nicht als Alternativsport sondern als Radsport im Winterpokal angezeigt?  Und warum kann ich einen Eintrag aus dem Winterpokal nicht löschen? Ich hab heute aus versehen meine Minuten falsch zusammengetragen  (statt 75 hab ich 45 geschrieben). Ich habe den alten Beitrag in der Trainingsverwaltung gelöscht und einen neuen geschrieben. Aber der Winterpokal zeigt weiterhin alle Beide an  . Ich habe versucht den wegzumachen aber das geht nicht! Also, ich hab die Minutenzahl bis auf 15 Min. heruntergesetzt. Beim nächsten Eintrag ziehe ich 15 Minuten ab. Aber wieso ist das alles so unmöglich problematisch zu ändern!?  Hilfe!


----------



## swe68 (6. Februar 2011)

Kraftsporteinheit:
Hast Du sie zuerst versehentlich als Radsport erfasst? Änderungen in der Trainingsverwaltung werden nicht zum WP durchgereicht, du musst dort auch manuell ändern.
Gilt auch für die Löschaktion. Ist mir auch schon passiert, habe die Minuten im WP auf 1 gesetzt.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Februar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Kraftsporteinheit:
> Hast Du sie zuerst versehentlich als Radsport erfasst? Änderungen in der Trainingsverwaltung werden nicht zum WP durchgereicht, du musst dort auch manuell ändern.
> Gilt auch für die Löschaktion. Ist mir auch schon passiert, habe die Minuten im WP auf 1 gesetzt.



Das ist ja bedauerlich.  Wie so sind die Programme da so schlecht auf einander abgestimmt  Tja. Da muss ich wohl besser aufpassen  und weitere minuten abziehen!   Danke für die Hinweise swe68.


----------

